# Bambi's journal - keep calm and carry on!



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Right so I'm going to start a journal. I've been lifting for a year now after recovering from hyperthroidism and have gone from 47kg - 78/80kg at a height of 5 foot 10. All abs are visible and my bodyfat is in the 8-12% range

Stats

Neck 16 inches

Shoulders 48 inches

Chest 40 inches (lats not flared)

arms (flexed) 15 inches

waist 29 inches

Legs: 23.5/24 inches

Calves 14 inches

I have been blessed with fast responding lats, shoulders and chest from 10 years of competitive swimming. Arms and legs take longer to grow though

MY AIMS

Power: I train for competitive swimming and eventually want to swim a sub 50 second 100 freestyle. As a result my strength:weight ratio must be high. I'm going to have to attempt a 'clean bulk' as excess fat gain will slow me down. However with the amount of swimming I will be doing, fat gain will be impossible. I am intending to up the calories by 500, eating close to 6,000 calories a day

Size: I wish to be 90kg at a low bodyfat by the end of this year and 85kg ish by the summer. This probably means I will bulk to 95kgish while gaining as little fat as possible

Incline bench 100kg by end of year

Squat 150kg

Deadlift 200kg

Chin up +50kg

Workout routine

Monday: lower body quad dominant

Tuesday: upper body

Thursday: lower body hip dominant

Friday: upper body

Can't wait for my next training session. Just recovering from tonsilitis at the moment so by monday I shall be fresh and ready. Also intend to show how all us youngsters aren't chavs happy slapping grannies but you knew that already


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

High Bar Back Squat to 3/4 depth

8x60kk

8x80kg

1x90kg

1x100kg

failx110kg

85kgx6x4

Romanian Deadlift

8x60kg

8x80kg

8x100kg

8x102.5kg

8x105kg

7x110kg PR MAX

Leg Press

150kg x10

160kg x10

170kg x10

180kg x10

190kg x10

200kg x10

Cable Pull Throughs 50kgx6x4

Ab Circuit


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Bambi - can you include your swim training in your log. Apart from being interesting, I think it would be very relevant in terms of your energy balance and also on the stimulus your musculature is going through.

As an aside, some of my best gains of my life were when I was doing weights 90min.d-1 and 2hr.d-1 of swim sprints. I will be following your journal with interest mate.

All the best,

J


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Swim Training tonight (just for you Josh  )

Basically we had a big meeting telling us plans for the upcoming term - we've got northern nationals and nationals so two big meets and a match against York St. Johns our arch enemy

Training was

Own Choice stroke - 100 swim, 100 kick 100drill, 100 pull

2x200 Individual medley, each 50 split into 25 drill 25 swim

all of the above twice through

100 frontcrawl sprint

100 backstroke sprint

100 breastroke sprint

100 own choice sprint (I did frontcrawl)

that was it but 2 hour sesh coming up on wednesday

I race 50 back and freestyle and 100 back and freestyle. My PBs:

50 freestyle: 24.9 seconds (I have done 24 on the dot from a relay start)

50 back: 28.9 seconds

100 freestyle: 55.1 seconds

100 back stroke: 1 min and .9 of a second

aims by third year:

23 second 50 freestyle

25 second 50 back

49 second 100 freestyle

55 second 100 back


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice swim workout!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Today: upper body

Wide Grip Incine Bench Press to neck supersetted with slight incline DB Bench press

8x40kg with 8x24kg (weight for each dumbell)

8x50kg with 8x26kg

7x60kg with 8x28kg

1x70kg with 8x30kg

6x60kg with 5x30kg

Weighted Chin Ups supersetted with T Bar Row

chins

3xBW

3xBW+15kg

3xBW +20kg

3xBW+25kg and 8x60kg row

3xBW +25kg and 8x65kg row

3xBW+25kg and 8x75kg row

2xBW+25kg and 8x80kg row (cheating last three reps)

5xBW+15kg

5xBW+15kg

DB Shoulder Press

8x22kg each dumbell

8x24kg

6x26g

6x26kg

EZ Barbell Curl

8x30kg

8x32.5kg

8x35kg

4x2x37.5kg


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Swimming (AM)

8x100 IM Drill

200 split into 25 kick, 25 drill, 50 swim, twice through

8x50 Front Crawl kick on 60 seconds

5x200 Band and Hand paddle (the band goes round your ankles meaning the stress of the stroke is shifted to your arms and lats)

alternating

50 front crawl 50 breastroke

50 backstroke 50 breastroke

Swimming (PM)

3x200

1st 50 freestyle 50 backstroke

2nd 200 IM Drill

3rd own choice (frontcrawl) 25kick 25 drill 50 swim twice through

8x50 Frontcrawl kick on 50 seconds incl. rest

5x100 IM band no hand paddle on 1min 50 incl. rest

400 band and hand paddle 50 backstroke 50 breastroke

3x100 own choice frontcrawl sprint split into 25 hard 25 easy 25 easy 25 hard

200 IM sprint 2mins 22 seconds

rest 10 seconds

then timed 100 own choice (front crawl sprint) 1 min 4 seconds

My lats have never been so sore ever


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Lower Body hip Dominant

Deadlift

60kgx8

80kgx8

100kgx8 (this felt really really light today)

120kgx8 REP RECORD

130kg x3

132.5kgx2

140kgx1

100kgx8x2

Back Squat heels elevated on olympic plate ass to floor

60kg x8

70kg x8

80kg x4

90kg x8

60kg x20

Romanian Deadlift

60kgx8

80kgx8

100kgx8

105kgx8

110kgx7

Cable Pull Throughs

50kgx8

55kgx8

60kgx8

65kgx8

75kgx8

Lower back stretching and foam rolling


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Upper Body push dominant

DB Chest Press slightincline

24kg x8

28kg 8

32kgxx8

36kgx5

36kgx4

34kgx6

34kgx5

24kgx13

T Bar row

60kg x8

65kgx8

75kgx8

80kgx8

60kgx13

Standing Military press

30kgx8

32.5kgx8

35kgx8

40kgx5

DB Shrugs

34kg dumbells x8

38kgx8

42kgx20

Weighted Dips

+10kg x8

+18kgx8

+22kgx8

+26kgx7

Should be swimming but slipped and think have bruised a rib as is very sore. Will try to go tomorrow


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry internet died

Sunday Swimming

400 swim alternating front/back every 50

300 breastroke alternating 50 one pull three kick 50 swim

400 IM Drill

4x100 Own Choice split into 50 easy 50 hard

10x200 alternating so 200 back 200 front etc

2 kick

2drill

2 band+ paddle

2 stroke count

2 max effort back to back


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Monday (Am) Quad Dominant

Squats High Bar Full Depth

60kgx8

80kgx8

85gx8

90x4x2

95kgx3

65kgx20 (heels elevated)

Romanian Deadlifts

60kgx8

80kgx8

100kgx8

102.5kgx8

105kgx8

110kgx8 REP RECORD

115kgx8 PR

Lunges with 20kg Dumbells

1 set of 8, set of 12, set of 16, set of 20 (either leg)

Leg Press

150kgx10

160kgx10

180kgx10

200kgx10

(PM) 1 hour swim

400 own choice swim

8x50 IM Drill

The above twice through

4x400 pull


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Tuesday Upper Body

Wide Grip Incline Bench to Neck

50kgx8

60kgx8

70kgx3x3

60kgx8

60kgx8

50kgx16

Weighted Chin Ups

+10kgx8

+16kgx5

+24kgx3,3,3,2,2

+16kgx5

DB Shoulder Press

20kgx8

24kgx8

26kgx8

28kgx5

Lat Pull down with Rowing handle

80kgx8x4

Weighted Dips

+20kgx8x4

Hammer Curls

14kgx8

16kgx8

18kgx6x2

Ab Circuit


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Wednesday Swimming

200 frontcrawl swim, 50 breath every 3, 50 breath every 5, 50 breath every 7 50 breath every9

4x100 IM/Reverse IM on 1 min 40

8x50 own choice swim on 45 seconds

10x50 front crawl kick on 55 seconds

10x100 frontcrawl band and paddle on 1 min 30


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Foam Rolling + stretching

Deadlift

60kgx8

80kgx8

100kgx8

110kgx8

120kgx8

130kgx4x3

Squat

60kgx8

70kgx8

80kgx4x2

85kgx1 BECAUSE SOME ****ER BUMPED INTO ME MAKING ME ALMOST FALL OVER

65kgx20 heels elevated

Romanian Deadlift

60kgx8

80kgx8

100kgx8

105kgx4 and back was fried so called it a day here

Cable Pull Throughs

50kgx8

60kgx8

69kgx8

78kgx7

Reverse lunges 22kg dumbells

x5

x10

x8


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Just a quick post to let you know I am still following your journal, and will make comment after a few more workouts buddy. It would be rude not to considering the lengths you are going to with your training :tongue:

Can you mention how you are feeling ie with regard to bodypart specific muscle aches. This may help work out how your recovery rate is going.

All the best,

J


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

You are certainly doing a lot of work here. I hope it proves sustainable.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Guys - Josh - LOL

As for muscle aches, I get major DOMS in my quads and glutes. After lunges on Monday I was still quite sore on the Thursday. Strangely I was most sore after Thursday's workout immediately not today. I get quite bad soreness still in my chest and almost never in my back - I have to do a crapload of volume for that to happen. However I don't use DOMS as an indicator of growth in my back as I have seen good strength and size gains without it. Arms almost are never sore though they were a bit after tuesday. Shoulders likewise. Traps ache after deadlifting

I used to train a lot more and at one point last year worked out and swam every day! At the moment I'm a bit under the weather with a slight cold so having to force myself to eat which is a pain.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with what you are saying about DOMS and growth. I do like a bit of an ache though after my training, but it is more immediate than DOMS.

I hope you stay illness free. Do you ever get upper respiratory tract infections (URTIs) with symptoms similar to colds and dodgy throats? If so, are they frequent or infrequent?

When you were training every day, was the weights part of your training similar to what you are doing now, in terms of the exercises, sets and rep ranges?

All the best,

J


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Today

Slight Incline DB Press

24kgx8

28kgx8

32kgx8

36kgx5x2 (forced reps for some of them)

34kgx5x3

T Bar Row

60kgx8

65kgx8

75kgx8

80kgx8

60kgx20

Going to replace this with another row variant it's not hitting my back as much as it should

Hammer Strength Row

75kgx8x3 (weight on either side, one arm at a time)

Standing Military Press

35kgx8

40kgx5x4

Dips leaning forward till body is parallel to floor like a fly

BWx10x3

Pressdowns

35kgx8x4


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

@Josh

I do get colds and infections but only once/twice a year. This year has been bad because I have had tonsilitis then was looking after my girfriend from whom I now have a viral infection in my throat. Combatting it with strepsils and hot showers at the moment and not feeling too bad. I find when i'm in the gym I can still move the big weights, just don't go for any PBs

One thing I'm finding annoying is that I can get the 34kg dumbells up to chess press no problem but the 36kgs I need help everytime, can someone help me with a method of getting them up?

When I was training every day I did a crapload of volume with not that much weight and wondered why I wasn't growing! Also swimming 6km a day stops growth quickly too! Luckily I don't train for 1500 metres freestyle anymore!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Swimming Tonight

4x200 Frontcrawl to back (25 front 25 back)

Swim

Drill

Kick

Swim

4x100 IM

swim

kick

pull

swim

8x25 frontcrawl kick on 60 but each length had to be done under 20 secs or we had another to do - I managed to do them all under 20 seconds thank god

30x100

split into

10x100IM on 1min40

10x100 50back50breast with hand paddles and bands on 1min45

8x100 frontcrawl on 1min25

then IMMEDIATELY into two all out 100 swims on own choice resting 3 mins between sets

I got 1min6 and 1min 4 - I was so shattered!

8x50 back cooldown

My wrist has flared up from the wide grip incline bench pressing and hurts if I rest weight on it. Currently treating it with deep heat cream. Eating the remaining contents of my fridge


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Sunday 2 hours training

3x200 alternating front/back 50 front single arm/swim 50 back ditto

12x50 breastroke 25 1 pull 3 kick 25 1 pull 1 fly kick

3x200 something i have forgotten

10x25 frontcrawl maximum kick speed percentages refer to pull speed

1x50%

1x60%

1x70%

1x80%

1x50%

1x60%

1x70%

1x80%

1x90%

1x100%

10x100 back on 1min50 25kick 25drill 50 swim with a cup on your forehead (yes it makes you look like a seal but i've never felt my core working as much)

12x25 IM swim order alternating 25 hard 25 easy for 6 then 25 easy 25 hard for 6

12x25IM kick ditto

rest 10 between each 25

12x50 fly on one minute maximum effort - we were supposed to do this with fins but I forgot mine so this absolutely killed me

300 cooldown


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

(AM)

Squats

60kgx8

70kgx8

80kgx8

85kgx6

90kgx4x3

Romanian Deadlift

60kgx8

80kgx8

100kgx8 (REP RECORD OVERHAND GRIP)

102.5kgx8 (NEW  REP RECORD OVERHAND GRIP)

105kgx8 mixed grip

110kgx6 mixed grip

Leg Press

150kgx10

160kgx10

180kgx10

190kgx10

no bouncing or locking out on any rep for the first time

Leg Curls

50kgx12

60kgx12

Lunges 20kg dumbells

x5

x10

x20 then I died

(PM) swimming

500 50 back 50 front each 50 25 drill 25 swim

8x50 Frontcrawl kick on 60 seconds

200IM each 50 25drill 25 swim

4x25 own choice sprint on 25 seconds

10x100 IM on 1minute50

10x50 Butterfly kick


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I am suffering from small but persistent spinal pain at the base above the left of my coccyx. It is from a car crash several years ago and flares up when I squat below parallel or deadlift. Looking into buying a weight belt because it will soon get to the stage where it will impede my swimming


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Today

LIght session because back is F*cking sore. Booked physio for next monday. till then i will be avoiding back squats and conventional deadlifts because that is where the pain comes from. Will buy a weightlifting belt. Girlfriend doing a masseuse course so that is very handy 

20mins static glute bridges holds, planks, cobras, foam rolling

DB Incline Press

26kgx8

30kgx8

34kgx8,7,6,4,3 no assistance

Weighted Chin UPs

+10kgx8

+16kgx5

+18kgx4

+20kgx4,4

Lat PullDown

80kgx9x4 REP RECORD

High Incline Press emphasis on shoulders

22kgx8

24kgx8

26kgx8

28kgx7

hammer curls

16kgx8

18kgx6,x6,x4


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Wednesday

800 frontcrawl, 200 breathing every 3, 200 every5, 200 every 9, 200 every 12(!)

10x50 own choice kick on 60 seconds

10x25 own choice sprint on 25 seconds

5x200 IM on 3 minutes (killed me)

16x25 frontcrawl kick on 30 seconds


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Thursday Gym

20 minutes lower back prehab work

Deadlifts - Dead Stop (not touch and go which I had previously been doing)

60kgx8

80kgx8

100kgx5

110kgx5

120kgx5

130kgx3

140kgx1

This felt SO much better on my back. no pain at all. Will deadlift like this from now on

High Bar Back Squat heels elevated

60kgx5

70kgx5

80kgx5

85kgx5

90kgx3

60kgx25

Romanian Deadlift

60kgx8

80kgx8

100kgx8

110kgx8

115kgx5

Leg Press

140kgx10

160kgx10

180kgx10

200kgx10

Natural Glute Ham Raise

3x5


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Friday

DB Incline Press

34kgx8,8,7,6

Cable Row (sh*te technogym one)

50kgx8

55kgx8

60kgx8

65kgx5

50kgx12

Steep Incline DB Press dumbells touching shoulders

24kgx8x2

26kgx8

28kgx5

DB Row

34kgx8

36kgx8

38kgx8

40kgx8 either arm

Reverse Grip Smith Press I love this for my triceps now!

60kgx8x4

Shrugs

46kg dumbells x8x4

Hammer Curls

18kgx6x4


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Saturday Swimming

3x400 split into

400 frontcrawl alternating breath ever 3, breath every 12

4x100 IM drill

400 own choice 100 kick 100 drill 100 pull 100 swim

10x25 own choice 80% pull 100%kick on 25 seconds

24x100 IM on 1 min 40

(only did 21 had to stop for some minutes as got major cramp in calves and hamstrings)

If I get bad cramp I always get out so I did some swimdown and left

I hadn't drank enough that day was looking for a house for next year and hadn't been worried about fluid intake which was stupid

Sunday - rested, calves still very stiff and sore


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Monday - lower body

Squats

60kgx5

70kgx5

80kgx5

90kgx5

100kgx3x2

Romanian Deadlift

60kgx8

90kgx8

100kgx8

110kgx8

115kgx8 REP RECORD

120kgx3 PR

Might change to hook grip as is less stressful on my (sore forearm)

Leg Press

150kgx12

180kgx12

190kgx12

200kgx12

Leg Curl

50kgx12

60kgx12

Reverse Lunges 22kg dumbells

x5

x10

x20

20 minutes foam rolling and stretching, hip flexor mobility work


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Right I haven't updated this for a while. I fell down on Monday evening and dislocated my wrist 12 days before nationals. I'm currently resting it hoping to start again next monday but the pain is still v much there It's the joint on the right side of my right hand something keeps clicking). Hopefully I will be able to swim. This is, as you can imagine, very annoying

If anyone can help, please do!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Damn - so sorry to hear about your injury mate. These things seem to come at the worse possible times too.

I would guess that rest with a little unweigthed movement may help, but you may like to contact PhysSam, MissBC or AK_88 on the site who are wizzes when it comes to injuries. They may have some snazzy tricks to help you get back in action.

I will have my fingers crossed for you. Keep us updated too.

Get well soon,

J


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

SO jus back from nationals in sheffield. To add to my frustrations i got a vomiting bug on thursday and they started on friday. My times really suffered as a result as i felt dead and had no sleep and could barely eat. Unfortunately feel better now rather than two days ago

100 free: 58.18 not so bad for long course

50 back: 32.14 thought was going faster but was plonked in a bad lane so what i thought was sub 30 was not. Should (and could) have gone faster)

100 back: 1 min 10 this was this morning and after two days of not sleeping and being stuck in a pool i swam horrifically legs cramped up halfway through the second length. got a 30 for the first length though so not all bad

Pulled out of 200 back they would have to use a net to fish me out the pool had I done that

Thoughts:

Leg endurance, more specifically quads, needs work

Lower back and core strength need to get better

Tricep strength is a must

Work on back width - I realised how essential it was this weekend.

As a result changing my program. My wrist is almost better still clicks but a great deal of the swelling has gone. I am going to wear wrist wraps for the next fortnight at least

Mon:

Deadlift (max lift) 5x5

stiff legged 4x8

DB Rows 4x8

Bodyweight Chins 3x as many as possible

Shrugs 4x8

Hammer Curls 4x8

Abs

TUES DB Press (max lift) 5x5

High Incline DB Press 4x8

Lateral Raise/Smith Shoulder press superset 4x8

Tricep Push Downs 4x8

Forearm Work

THURS Squat/Leg Press (cycle) max effort list 4x15

Squat (heels elevated)/leg press 4x10

Stiff Legged Deadlift 4x8

Leg Curl 4x6

Ab Work

FRI

Weighted Chins (max lift) 5x5

Cable Grip Lat Pulldown 4x8

DB Rows 4x15

DB Incline Press 3xas many as possible (60-75% of max)

EZ Bar Curl/Rope Pulldowns 4x8

Ab Work

Reasons:

Need muscular endurance as well as speed

Conditioning has become slack

If I am improving in the main lifts re: strength then size will follow


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

So back in the gym

Deadlift

60kgx8

80kgx8

100kgx8 overhand grip

110kgx5

120kgx5

130kgx5 rep record

Romanian DL

100kgx8

110kgx8

115kgx6

120kgx5

BW Chins

11,8,7 NEED WORK

Shrugs

60kgx8

80kgx8

90kgx8x2

HS Row because I still can't DB Row

70kg x8 either side

80kgx5,5 either side

Weighted Sit UPs

+10kgx15

+15kgx15

+20kgx8

+25kgx8

Wrist is still sore. I'm going to buy some straps and see if that helps pressing because pulling is not sore but pressing hurts like hell


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Things found from today

Overhead Pressing is fine

The pain in wrist comes at the bottom 10% and top10% of any chest pressing movement

Dumbells due to their instability are a no go

As is any direct bicep work. Too painful

So

Smith Machine Incline press middle 80% ROM

60kgx8 (bar weighs 10kg)

70kgx8

75kgx4,4,3

70kgx5

Standing OH press superset with strict lateral raises (8kg)

20kgx10

30kgx8

35kgx5

40kgx4,4,6

Incline Bench in power rack, dead stop from pins

60kgx3x5

Rope Pulldowns

25kgx8

30kgx8

32.5kgx8

35kgx5

Wrist was untroubled (mostly) by this. Will start off slow but start stepping up volume as it is getting better


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

First proper swim session was wednesday night

400 metres, 100 breath every 3, 100 every 5, 100 every 7, 100 every 9

4x100 IM drill

10x50 own choice negative split (one length, slow, next fast)

30x50 ALL ON 50 SECONDS

10 frontcrawl kick

12 IM (so 50 fly, 50 back, 50 breast, 50 free x3)

8 backstroke to breastroke band +paddles

100 swimdown

I died but did it. Very very tough. Good for conditioning though

Girlfriend complimented me on back last night, said it loooked wider. Chuffed


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Weighted Chin Ups

BWx8

+5kgx5

+10kgx5

+15kgx6 (from dead hang - rep record)

+20kgx4/5 (chin cleared the bar but shoulders didn't touch handles)

Lat Pulldown w/i row handle grip

85kgx8x4

Shrugs

60kgx8

80kgx8

90kgx8

95kgx8

Overhead Press

20kgx20

25kgx10

35kgx5

45kgx5x3 PR

Incline Press from pins deadstop

60kgx3x5

60kgx8


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

New back shot


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Monday

Back sprain has flared up again

20mins foam rolling, lower back stretching,

Weighted Hyperextensions +15kg 4x20

Incline Press

50kgx15

60kgx5

65kgx1

70kgx5x3

60kgx8x3

Smith Front Shoulder Press

50kgx20

60kgx8

65kgx8

70kgx6

HS Shoulder Press superset with lateral raises (7kg)

40kgx8

50kgx8

60kgx8

70kgx5


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

T Bar Row

60kgx8

70kgx5

75kgx5

80kgx5 shoddy form

70kgx10 straight to 60kgx10 straight to 40kgx20

DB Row

32kgx8

36kgx8

40kgx8

44kgx8

Shrugs

60kgx20

80kgx10

90kgx10

100kgx8x2

110kgx8x2

Lat Pulldown

70kgx1

77kgx10

84kgx8x2

91kgx5

30 minutes lower back stretching, hipflexor/quad/lower back foam rolling


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Swimming yesterday night

10x100 IM on 1 min 35

20x25 frontcrawl kick on 25 seconds

8x50 own choice arms 50% legs 100% on 50 seconds

12x50 IM order (fly, back, breast free x3) on 50 seconds


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Swimming tonight

400 own choice - 25 kick, 25 pull, 50 swim x4

4x100 IM drill

4x75 backstroke - [email protected]%, [email protected]%, [email protected]%

20x50 frontcrawl on 45 seconds

400 IM with band no paddle (!)

8x25 Frontcrawl max sprint on 25 seconds

This felt a lot easier than it would have last term. My conditioning is improving

Back generally untroubled but still has a tendency to tighten up. Need to strengthen it


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Tonight - EPIC NIGHT

Obligatory foam rolling

Hyperextensions +15kgx50 till my lower back felt pumped

Deadlift

60kgx5

80kgx5

100kgx5

115kgx5

125kgx5

*135kgx8* REPMAX REPMAX REPMAX had more in the tank but form was going

Stiff Legged

100kgx8

105kgx8

110kgx8

120kgx3 dead stop

Leg Press

150kgx15

170kgx15

180kgx15

200kgx10x2 no bouncing

Squat ass to the floor

60kgx20

70kgx30

Leg Curl

50kgx12

60kgx12

waddle to changing rooms, die

I love the deadlift


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Congrats on the new PB Bambi! Nice one for stopping when form was going too. It's all too easy to get carried away when on a roll and end up with an injury.

J


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Today - general upper body work

Weighted Chins

+10kgx5

+12.5kgx5

+17.5kgx5 rep max

+20kgx3x3

Lat PullDown v handle grip

77kgx8

84kgx8

91kgx4x2

Smith Seated Shoulder Press

50kgx8

60kgx8

70kgx8x2

HS Shoulder Press superset with lateral raises (8kg)

50kgx8x4

Incline Dumbell Press

24kgx8

26kgx8

28kgx8

30kgx8 still hurt wrists will leave these out for forseeable future


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Back generally untroubled but still has a tendency to tighten up. Need to strengthen it


What did you mean by "tighten up" - could you describe it a bit more mate?

Also, any idea what tempo you do your lifts with?

J


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

My left erector spinae muscle cramps up, specifically at the bottom next to the coccyx, making any trunk rotation impossible. The muscle gets very tight and takes days to loosen. My tempo is I try and lift the weight as fast as possible while still controlling it. Controlled descent (exception: deadlifts) then lift up the weight as fast as control and form allow


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Bambi said:


> My left erector spinae muscle cramps up, specifically at the bottom next to the coccyx, making any trunk rotation impossible. The muscle gets very tight and takes days to loosen. My tempo is I try and lift the weight as fast as possible while still controlling it. Controlled descent (exception: deadlifts) then lift up the weight as fast as control and form allow


I was wondering if the cramping was indicating a fatigue/strength problem, or whether it was possibly a blood supply or maybe even an electrolyte issue. Do you get cramps anywhere else?

Any guesses on how long the controlled descent phase last in seconds? Are DL descent pretty much straight down?

J


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

At an approximate estimation, for things like barbell/dumbell presses about 3 seconds, and squats and pulling motions two seconds. Deadlifts go straight back down. No I don't get cramps anywhere else. It flared up today in swimming. It seems to go when it hyperextends. The physio has said it's a muscle cramp and to do physio stuff. Will buy a deep heat patch or something like that

On that note Varsity today York vs. York St. Johns. Won 100 back and freestyle easily, didn't swim hard, times were unremarkable - my start and turns for the frontcrawl were appalling but the win is the most important thing


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I HAVE ANOTHER INJURY

THIS IS NOT EVEN FUNNY NOW

I woke up and my left shoulder hurts like a bitch. Joint is inflamed so self-medicating with ibuproven and tigerbalm. It's most painful when my arm is rigid at 45 degrees with the palm facing upwards. I honestly have never had an injury before the start of this year.

I went to the pool anyway to do swimming and the shoulder was generally untroubled

Light rotator cuff/external rotation work beforehand

400 alternate 50 back/free

4x100 IM drill

8x50 own choice negative split

20x50 frontcrawl of which 5 on 55 seconds, 5 on 50 seconds, 5 on 45 seconds, 5 on 40 seconds

300 swimdown

UPDATE: Found the broomstick stretch, using it, seems to help a lot


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

OK good sweet Jesus I am in pain. the good kind

Warm UP

Hyperextesions +15kg x50

YWTL rotator cuff exercise

broomstick stretch x50

External Rotations/Face Pull superset till my rear delts felt pumped

Squats ass to the floor

60kgx20

65kgx20

70kgx20

75kgx20

At this point I was in so much pain I couldn't even unrack 80kg took 10mins off just to recuperate

Stiff Legged DL

100kgx8x4

Leg Press

150kgx8

190kgx8x2

150kgx20

Leg Curl

50kgx12

60kgx12

Warm down was what I did for warm up

I can't remember a harder workout


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> OK good sweet Jesus I am in pain. the good kind
> 
> Warm UP
> 
> ...


Awesome what you've got goin here mate, i'm gonna be following your journal with interest! keep it up mate.

Bri.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Rotator Cuff warm up

Incline Press (shoulder a bit off so didn't go heavy

bar x20

40kgx10

50kgx5

60kgx8

65kgx5x2

60kgx8x2

Wrist too sore to use dumbells or do dips

High Incline Smith Press

52.5kgx8

62.5kgx8

72.5kgx5,8,5 (PR)

HS Shoulder Press

40kgx8

50kgx8

60kgx8

65kgx6(overall weight)

Cable lateral raises

3.75kgx8

5kgx8

6.25kgx8

Close Grip Bench Press

50kgx8x3 (will do these much more as main tricep exercise)

Rope Pulldown

20kgx8

25kgx8

30kgx8

35kgx6 (+1 PR)


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Forgot to mention swim workout on monday night

10x100 frontcrawl on 1 min 30

3x200 IM 25kick/25drill

10x25backstroke kick

3x400IM on 6 min


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Hard workouts are great bambi.

Take care with those injuries though. Working around them is one thing, as is giving them a bit of movement to get the blood flowing, but I suspect that you are the type who will carry on training regardless.

All the best with ruling the pool,

J


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Josh - I bought a weightlifting belt for my top level sets. I think that a lot of the pain I had was trying to do each body part twice a week at high intensity which was a bad idea. I'm going to switch to a push/pull/legs 4 times a week (so once every three weeks legs will get worked twice for example) as doing squats is beginning to take longer to recover

So

Deadlift

Warmup

barx5x2

60kgx5x2

100kgx5

Working Sets

120kgx5

130kgx5

*Max Set (with belt)*

*
140kgx4+1 (1min gap) 3 rep Pr*

DB row

32kgx8

36kgx8

40kgx8

*46kgx8 weight PR*

HS Row

30kg a side x8

50kgx8

65kgx8

80kgx8

Lat Pulldown V handle grip

50kgx8

77kgx8

84kgx8

91kgx7 2 REP MAX

Ab circuit


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Plates on the HS Row today 25,5,20,15,15

Oh and after my lat pulldown set a skinny 8 stone kid tried to lift it to show off. He got pulled up into the air like someone shot him out of a catapult. Major lulz


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Incline Press

barx20

40kgx10

50kgx10

60kgx10 2 rep PR

65kgx8x2 3 rep PR

70kgx2x2

Incline DB Press

24kgx8

26kgx8

30kgx5x3

High Incline Smith Press

60kgx8x4

70kgx5

HS Shoulder Press

50kgx8

60kgx8

65kgx5

67.5kgx5 dropset to 50kgx10

Shrugs

60kgx15

80kgx15

100kgx15

110kgx8

120kgx4

Close Grip Bench Press

40kgx8

50kgx8x2

60kgx4x2

Rope Pull Down

25kgx8x2

30kgx12x2


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Swimming - first 2 hour session in ages and made it through with no injuries flaring up. YAY

400 back alternating 25 single arm 25 stroke count length

300 breastroke kick alternating 25 1pull/3kick, 25 frontcrawl legs breastroke arms

400 IM, each 100 25kick/25drill/25strokecount/25swim

100 own choice (free) 50 easy 50 hard

4x50 Butterfly kick on back on 60 seconds

4x50 Breastroke kick on 60 seconds

12x200 split into

4 kick

4drill

4swim

did it on frontcrawl, turns improving, need to work on arm entry

200 own choice

200 IM split into 25 splits

4x50 back kick

100 swimdown

feel good. abs are bloody sore


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

sun swimming

warm up

2x

[200 frontcrawl

100 IM kick

8x25 own choice]

10x25 backstroke building 50-80% effort for 1-4 then 50-100% 5-10

4x100 IM sprint (1min3, 1min4, 1min9 1min1)

10x100 frontcrawl on 1min25 - got each one on 1min10 or under. utterly killed me

1000 swimdown back to breast band+paddle


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Mon Squats

65kgx8

70kgx8

75kgx8

80kgx8

82.5kgx8

85kgx8

87.5kgx8

90kgx5

SLDL

60kgx8

80kgx8

100kgx8

105kgx8

110kgx8

115kgx6

120kgx3+1

Leg Press

150kgx12

170kgx8

190kgx6x2

200kgx6x2

Leg Curl

50kgx5

55kgx5

60kgx5

65kgx5

70kgx5

Reverse Lunges barbell

40kgx5 (a side)

50kgx5

60kgx5

65kgx3

Ab Circuit

Didn't seem a lot but now it does!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Back

Weighted Neutral Grip Chin Ups

BWx8

+10kgx8

+13.75kgx5

+15kgx5

+20kgx5

*+25kgx5(rep PR+2)*

Lat Pull Down Rowing handle Grip

77kgx8

84kgx8

91kgx5x3

Shrugs

60kgx8

80kgx8

90kgx8

100kgx8

110kgx8

115kgx8

*(with straps) 120kgx15 (10 rep PR)*

HS Row

35kgx8 a side

50kgx8

70kgx8

75kgx8

80kgx8

One armed T Bar Rows (my replacement for dumbell Rows as cannot do them without pain)

bar+10kgx8

+20kgx8

+30kgx8

+35kgx8

Stretches, rotator cuff, lower back blah blah blah


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Wed Swim

10x100 IM/Reverse IM drill

8x25 own choice 50% arms 100% legs on 30 secs

3x

(200 frontcrawl on 2mins20

100 back in 1min40

4x50 IM (50fly/50backetc) on 50secs)

4x25 own choice

10x25 fc kick max effort on 30 secs

100 swimdown

So. Much. Pain.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Great result with the PB on the chins.

That is some big loads you are shifting.

Respect,

J


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Normal Warm Up shizzle

Incline Bench

barx20

40kgx8

50kgx8

60kgx8

*70kgx3x2 (rep PR+1)* I can get it off my chest no problem it's locking it out i'm rubbish at. Much more tricep work methinks

Decline Bench

50kgx8

60kgx8

65kgx5x3

High Incline Smith Press (one notch below normal, normally I use this to work the shoulders so only go halfway down but today I used it for upper chest for a full ROM)

50kgx8

60kgx8

70kgx3x3

HS Shoulder Press

40kgx8

50kgx8

60kgx6

70kgx7

80kgx4 dropset to 40kg

Close Grip Bench Press

40kgx8

50kgx6x2

60kgx3x3 shoulders took over too much, next time will do it on decline bench

rope pulldown

20kgx8

25kgx8

30kgx8

*35kgx8 (rep PR +2)*


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Deadlifts

60kgx5

80kgx5

100kgx5

120kgx5

130kgx5

*140kgx6 (2 rep PR)*

145kgx1

*145kgx3 (2 rep PR)*

Stiff Legged - slow focusing on form

100kgx8

105kgx8

110kgx8

115kgx 6 grip gave

Shrugs

100kgx12x2

110kgx10 ripped callus off

One armed T Bar Row

20kgx8

30kgx8

35kgx8

40kgx8

HS Row

70kgx8

75kgx8

*80kgx10 2 rep PR*

Ab circuit


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Update:

Sat swimming was a nightmare as soon as i got in I knew I was dead. Performance very much below sub par. Went to bed at 10 and woke up at 3 in the afternoon. Have had assignments all this week so today I'm gonna take off 

Here are a few shots I toke with my rubbish camera. Back and chest feel thicker but everywhere needs work!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Skwatting

barxlots

40kgxlots

60kgx5

70kgx5

80kgx5

90kgx5 Form PR - felt very light

100kgx3 could (and probably should) have done more but back felt a bit iffy didn't want to risk it. Again form a lot better

Skipped SLDL cause of back

Leg Press

160kgx8

200kgx10x4

strip set from 5 plates per side to 1- agony!

Leg Curl

50kgx5

55kgx5

60kgx5

65kgx5

70kgx5

BB Lunges

40kgx20 either leg

Ab circuit

Not a good session


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Swimming

400 frontcrawl

4x100 IM/Reverse IM kick/drill

8x50 own choice, 25 stroke count 25 sprint

5x200 IM/ Reverse IM on 3mins

nailed the first two but died on the last - conditioning slipped or still tired

12x50 frontcrawl kick on 50 seconds

swimdown


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Incline bench

barxlots

40kgxlots

50kgx8

60kgx8

*70kgx3x3 total rep PR*. On the first set I was going for 5 but my wrist strap came undone so had to rack early which was annoying as I had at least 2 more reps in the tank

Decline Bench

60kgx10

65kgx5

67.5kgx5x2

Moderate High Smith Press

50kgx8

60kgx8

*70kgx4,4,3 rep PR*

HS Shoulder Press

40kgx8

50kgx8

60kgx8

70kgx5

75kgx4 strip set to 40kg

Hang Clean and Press

40kgx6

45kgx4

Cable Lateral Raises

5kgx8,8,12 either arm

Rope Pulldowns

25kgx8

30kgx8

*35kg,9,7,6 rep PR*

V Bar Push downs

25kgx12

30kgx12


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work with the PRs.

J


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Swimming (2 hours)

200 frontcrawl

8x25 lateral backstroke kick

200 IM kick/drill

8x25 own choice hard/easy, easy/hard

4x25 frontcrawl/backcrawl max

2x25 breastroke max

4x25 fly kick max

*10x50 fly max effort on one min 40 5 seconds minus rest time each one*

Getting consistently about 31/32 seconds but we were supposed to have fins and I forgot mine so this killed me

200 IM

8x25 own choice easy/hard

200 frontcrawl

8x50 breastroke/frontcrawl kick

10x100 frontcrawl kick on on 1min50

I got out after this, the fly slayed me. Brutal


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Back

Rack Pulls from mid-shin (olympic lifters on the deadlift platform - fair enough) Not done these for a while

barx20

60kgx10

100kgx10

120kgx10

140kgx6

150kgx5 TORE ANOTHER FREAKING CALLUS. blood everywhere. no straps. FML

*160kgx1,1 PR*

*
140kgx8 5 rep PR*

Weigted Chins (no dip belt so used dumbells

BWx8

+10kgx5

+14kgx5

+18kgx5

+22kgx4+1

*+26kgx1x5 PR rest 20 seconds between each one*

Shrugs

100kgx15,11,8,9

Lat Pulldown

77kgx8

84kgx8

*91kgx8 3 rep PR*

*
98kgx3x3 PR*

HS Row

40kgx8

60kgx8

75kgx8

*82.5kgx5x2 total rep PR*

Spider Curls (preacher curls on the steep side of the bench) - not done these in aaages but they work

*30kgx8 2 rep PR*

32.5kgx7

35kgx3

30kgx7,6


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Today I was going to do legs but my lower back was having none of it so switched round to chest

Incline

barx20

40kgx8

50kgx8

60kgx8

*70kgx5(1 forced rep),4,4 2 rep PR*

Decline Bench

60kgx10

65kgx5

67.5kgx5

at this point chest gave up. It was too tired so just hopped on to shoulders

Very High Incline Smith Press

60kgx12x3

HS Shoulder Press

40kgx8

60kgx8

*70kgx8 rep PR*

*
80kgx5 rep PR* strip set

feel this a lot more if I do a shoulder exercise before

Cable Lateral raises

5kgx8,8,20

Rope Pulldown- strict form elbows tucked in

25kgx8

30kgx8

*35kgx8 form PR*

Reverse Grip Smith Press

60kgx8

65kgx8x2

70kgx8

triceps sore. My back has never been as sore from deadlifts yesterday. My traps ACHE


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Going home tomorrow

Advantages of gym at home

Hammer strength v-squat machine

Really awesome lateral delt machine

trap bar!

Disadvantages

bulky dumbells

no good set of chin up/pull up bars (either too close hit bicep too much or too far out hurt rotator cuff)

Only one power rack

No deadlift platform

Sitting at 81-82kg at the moment. Girlfriend says I have got bigger all over in the last two months. Not sure how far she's stroking my ego. I tried on a suit jacket that was baggy for me when I bought it in June (haven't worn it since October) and now it's ridiculously tight at the shoulders and back. So progress.

5 weeks off swimming training, will maintain some VO2 work, but will try put some mass on, especially the trap/delt/upper chest area and more on the quad sweep.  Will take measurements when I arrive home tomorrow


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

OK

1 inch gained on chest - 41 inches

1 inch on shoulders 49 inches

waist 30ish inches

arms 1/4 inch - 15.25 inch

.5 inch on legs - 24 at top of quad sweep

Not bad

Legs

Squats

60kgx8

80kgx5

*100kgx5,5,2 rep PR*

80kgx7

SL deadlifts

60kgx8

80kgx8

100kgx8

110kgx8 grip nightmare gave up have left my straps in York nightmare

Trap Bar Deadlifts

100kgx8

110kgx8

120kgx8

Leg Curl

50kgx6

55kgx6

60kgx6

*65kgx8 rep PR*

Hammer Strength V Squat

50kg a side x8

60kgx8

60kgx10 - 50kgx20 - 25kgx40 - pain

*Ab Circuit - 20 sprinter sit ups, 20 weighted V sits, 20 toe touches no rest PR*

20x50 alternate 25fly/25free, 25fly/25 back emphasizing hip motion


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Bambi hi , if your primary goal is to do well on competitive swimming your workouts should be very low in volume and surely not anything like a bodybuilder's workout. If you plan looking like a bodybuilder your hydrodynamics will suffer and your swimming perfomance will eventually drop. Another factor you should really look in terms of affecting perfomance is overtraining , combining high volume weight training with competitive swimming is risky to say the least , watch out because this can affect your thyroid health again.

Good luck with all!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

hi Andrikos,

My aim is improved strength and hypertrophy - so I aim to progress on the big compound lifts. I spoke to liam tancock who holds the world record in 50 back and he squats, deadlifts and incline benches at least once a week. He mentioned that weighted chin ups and heavy shoulder presses in particular made his backstroke much quicker. Realistically I will never go to the Olympics - I could maybe make top 10 in BUCS (university competition) but my times will never become quick enough. I don't intend to look like a bodybuilder - well not the current ones - but I need a big a v taper as possible, a huge back, strong arms (as my freestyle uses locked arms placing heavy strain on my arms shoulders and traps) and strong, if not absolutely huge legs that can kick strongly and for an extended period of time while maintaining a small waist

I know what you mean about overtraining and it's a fine line. I have no swimming training for 5 weeks though so I can up the weight but I usually intend to be out the gym within 50minutes and eat like a pig around it. I'm eating currently about 5000-6000 calories a day. When I had hypothroidism I would swim for hours, usually on an empty stomach and not eat for ages afterwards which was stupid. My nutrition is much more stable now

Some of my training is about looking good naked, to which I can only plead vanity  .

Thank you for your interest mate anyway

Potamoisi toisin autoisin embainousin, hetera kai hetera hudata epirrei - that's from what I remember of studying classical greek for ya 

so I might as well make the most of what time I have


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Bambi said:


> hi Andrikos,
> 
> Some of my training is about looking good naked, to which I can only plead vanity  .


Vanity is a great and healthy motive as much as I am concerned , it doesn' t sound as good as "health" , or "self improvement" but at least you know why you put the time in to it

Nice ancient greek there !


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Back - no biceps wrist flared up again

Weighted chins - very narrow close grip (about 6 inches narrower than normal

BW x8

+10kgx5

+15kgx5

+20kgx5

+25kgx4 hit my biceps too much

I find if I just bring my chin to the bar, not my chest, and don't relax at the bottom the strain on my lats is much greater

Shrugs

60kgx20

100kgx8

110kgx8

120kgx8

*130kgx7 PR*

Cable Row - my old gym has an awesome double pulley one!

40kgx8

50kgx8

66kgx8

75kgx5x3

66kgx12

Yates Row

50kgx10

60kgx10

70kgx10

80kgx4

Will down weight keep form stricter

One armed t bar rows

30kgx8

35kgx8

40kgx8

45kgx8

*50kgx5 PR- form a bit shocking but will aim to improve*

Swimming

20x50 general, took it easy, worked on fly breathing

A guy training for a bb show 8 weeks out - chatted to him for a bit really inspiring


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Chest

Incline Bench

bar x10x2

50kgx10

60kgx10

70kgx3x2

Ok reasons it wasn't as good as last time

1) no spotter - psychologically that is a hindrance

2) it went off my chest like lightning but locking it out is hard - shoulders/triceps are comparatively small

Decline

60kgx12

65kgx5

67.5kgx5

*70kgx5 PR*

In comparison this felt easy

Cable Crossover

3xpump

Smith Front press - bench 90degrees

60kgx8x2

62.5kgx8

65kgx6

67.5kgx5

Lateral Delt Machine

30kgx10x3

Reverse Grip Smith Press

60kgx8

65kgx5

70kgx5

72.5kgx5

*75kgx5 PR*

Rope Pull Down - strict form

25kgx8

30kgx8

35kgx8

*38kgx4 PR*


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Rack Pulls Mid shin

60kgx8x2

100kgx10

*140kgx10 Rep Max*

160kgx1,1.5 (almost blacked out on the second set, was seeing stars!!!!)

140kgx8

*142.5kgx5 PR*

I forgot to take my shoes off which probably would have given me an extra few reps

Deadlifts from 6inch deficit

60kgx10

100kgx10

110kgx5

120kgx5

Cable Rows - emphasis on scalpular retraction

66kgx11,9,10

One Armed TBar Rows

30kgx8

40kgx8

45kgx5 calluses were hurting a lot now

HS mid row (not plate loaded much greater ROM than normal)

30kgx10 per side

40kgx10

50kgx10

60kgx5


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Another Chest/shoulders/triceps

my schedule at the moment btw

Mon: Back/Biceps (focusing on width)

Tues: Chest/Shoulders/Triceps (Upper Chest)

Thurs: Deadlift/Deadlift variation + Back Thickness

Fri: Chest/Shoulders/Triceps (lower Chest)

Sat/Sun (depending when bus runs): Squat + accessory

at least one PR a session

Decline Press

barx10x2

50kgx12

60kgx8

70kgx8

*75kgx5x2 PR*

*
*

Incline Press

60kgx8

62.5kgx6

65kgx4

50kgx12

Smith Shoulder Press 90 degree angle

60kgx5

62.5kgx5

65kgx5

67.5kgx5

HS Shoulder Press (again not plate loaded)

30kgx10

35kgx10

40kgx10

DB Upright Row (feel it especially in lateral delts and can use more weight

12kgDBsx8

14kgx8

16kgx8

Reverse Grip Smith Press

60kgx6

65kgx6

70kgx6

72.5gx6

75kgx6

*77.5kgx5 PR*

Rope Pulldown

25kgx8

30kgx8

35kgx8

38kgx4

28kgx20


----------



## nosusjoe (Mar 15, 2010)

Holy SH**. I am not you but if my workouts looked like that. I woud be worried about overtraining. Still I have to give it up for you . You deffinantly have alot of stamina.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hah cheers mate. I have always trained since I started with a lot of volume and it seems to work for me - I've put on 34kg in 15 months. Also I am eating roughly 5000 calories a day so I have a ton of energy. It's not really that much about 10 sets per body part


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Legs - warmed up for squats but unracked the bar and just didn't feel up to it so alternated

Trap Bar Deadlifts

60kgx3

100kgx3

120kgx3

140kgx3

145kgx3

150kgx3

140kgx3,3,3,2,4

HS V-Squat

20kgx8

40kgx8

60kgx8,8,8

Leg Curl

50kgx8

60kgx8

65kgx8

70kgx6

Ab circuit


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Back

Weighted Chins

BWX9

+10kgx8

+15kgx5

+20kgx5

*+25kgx4,2,4 total rep max* ugh different gym again (was supposed to work today and didn't... long story) and pretty sure if at normal gym would have got 5. Bit out of it - it was my 19th yesterday and celebrated 

Shrugs

60kgx8

100kgx8

110kgx10

120kgx10

130kgx7

TBar row strict form (body 45 degrees)

60kgx12

70kgx12

*75kgx12 form PR* wasn't humping the bar today!

Dumbell Row

40kgx30 left side, 11 right side (wrist lol)

HS Row

*80kgx15 either side rep max*

Spider Curl

30kgx8

32.5kgx8

*35kgx6,5PR*

weighted hyperextensions to finish off


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Tuesday - push sesh absolute night mare so bad the session's not even going on here. Took Wednesday off and ate a lot of pizza and chilli con carne

Thursday Legs

Romanian Deadlift - slow negative

60kgx20

80kgx10

100kgx10

105kgx8

115kgx8

120kgx4

Trap Bar Deadlift

100kgx10

110kgx8

120kgx8

130kgx5

Squats

60kgx8

80kgx8

90kgx8

95kgx8

HS V-Squat

60kgx8x3


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Today Back

Chin Ups

BWx10

+10kgx5x2

+20kgx5

+25kgx4.5

*+30kgx1 PR*

T Bar Row

61.25kgx12

71.25kgx12

*76.25kgx12 rep max*

EDIT: I know it's a lot of volume. 2 exercises (chins, DB row) are for width because they hit my lats, and the rows hit my lower traps - a muscle I've had a hard time feeling.

Yates Row

60kgx12

70kgx12

75kgx12

DB Row

30kgx8

36kgx8

40kgx8

44kgx8

*46kg (straps)x8 PR*

Preacher Curls

30kgx8x4


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Decline Bench

barx10x2

50kgx12

60kgx8

70kgx8

75kgx6

*77.5kgx5PR*

Incline

50kgx8

60kgx8

62.5kgx3

65kgx3x2

67.5kgx3

HS Shoulder Press

40kgx8

60kgx8

65kgx8

70kgx8

Smith Front Shoulder Press

60kgx5x2

65kgx5

70kgx5

Reverse Smith Press

60kgx5

65kgx5

70kgx5

*75kgx5x2total rep PR*

Rope Pulldown

25kgx8

30kgx8

35kgx8

37.5kgx4

25kgx20

Arms measured 16inches pumped. however they soon deflated back down to 15inches. make innuendo as you will


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Legs

Romanian Deadlifts slow negative (btw I call them romanians and SLDL interchangeably but it's the one where your back is parallel to the floor)

60kgx10

80kgx10

100kgx8

105kgx8

110kgx8

115kgx5

120kgx5

Leg Press

140kgx10

160kgx10

200kgx10x3

Walking Lunges 20kg dumbells (owowowowowowowoow)

200 metres, 4 rests

owoowowowowoowoowowowow


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I am so sore from the workout yesterday. it feels like i got raped. anyway back

No chin ups some people doing a PT course were hogging the one chin-up bar as was not at normal gym. ah well

Shrugs

60kgx20

100kgx10

120kgx10

straps (grip shot from yesterday) 130kgx8

straps *140kgx5 PB*

T Bar row

62.5kgx12

72.5kgx12

77.5kgx9

HS Rows

80kgx8 a side

82.5kgx8

*85kgx8 PB*

DB Row

40kgx8

* (Straps) 48kgx8x2 left side, 5x2 right PB*

Spider Curls

30kgx8

35kgx8

*37.5kgx3x2PB*


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Incline Press

Rotator Cuff, Medicine Ball, rear delts warm up

Working sets

50kgx12

60kgx8

70kgx4,3

Decine

60kgx12

70kgx8

72.5kgx3

Push Press

35kgx8

45kgx8x2

50kgx4

*55kgx1PB*

DB Upright Row

16kgsx8

18kgx8

20kgx8

*22kgx4PB*

Weighted Dips (not done these since I hurt my wrist)

BWx8

+12kgx8

+16kgx8

+20kgx5,7

Rope Pulldown

25kgx12

30kgx12

*38.5kgx8PB*

35kgx8


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

AC joint playing up today - dips defo aggravated it. damnation

had an appointment today for my spine which has been badly hurt since a car injury when I was 12 - dodgy L5 disk. I have been advised not to do deadlifts from the floor anymore. As much as I hate to stop one of my favourite exercises, I will stick with rack pulls for the forseeable future.

So gym and rack pull time 

Rack pull bar midshin level

barx20

60kgx20

100kgx10

120kgx8

140kgx5

150kgx5

*160kgx3 rep PR*

*
170kgx1PB*

Romanians

60kgx10

100kgx10

105kgx10

110kgx10

100kgx10

Leg Press

80kgx10

120kgx10

160kgx10

200kgx10x2

squats

lolxrofl - ass was far too sore still from Monday

Reverse Lunges

24kgDBsx8 a side

28kgDBsx8 a side


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Quickie back sesh today

Pull ups

BWx12x2

+10kgx8x2

+20kgx5x2

+30kgx1,1

Shrugs

100kgx10

*140kgx5,6 rep PR*

HS Row

40kgx8

60kgx8

80kgx8

*85kgx10 rep PR*

DB Row

40kgx15x2

48kgx8x2 left side, 5,3 right side


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Avoided push session, delt pain flaredup. Agressive rehab treatment has worked but leaving it till tomorrow

Yesterday legs

Romanian Deadlift

barx10x2

60kgx8

80kgx8

100kgx8

110kgx8

120kgx5x2

Hammer Strength V-Squat

25kg a side x20

40kgx10

55kgx10

60kgx8

65kgx8

Vertical Leg press

2ppsx15

3ppsx8+4+2


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Today Back

Chins

BWx13

+10kgx7

+20kgx6

+25kgx4

+30kgx1,1,1

DB Row

30kgDBx10

40kgx8

46kgx8

*50kgx8x2PB*

Shrugs

60kgx20

100kgx8

120kgx8

*140kgx8PB*

T Bar Row

65kgx12

75kgx12

*80kgx9 - last two body english PB*

Standing EZ Curls - easing back into these but no wrist pain today so yay!

30kgx8

35kgx8x3 easy!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

As I was coming down from the gym, a young girl and her mother were coming up. I was wearing a grey t shirt that had been stained black with sweat. The girl went 'ew why would you train that hard?' to her mum as I walked past (headphones were still in ears after the music was off).

I don't understand this mentality. I honestly don't. I see people in the gym every day, on the treadmills going nowhere, going slower fatter, softer, every day, every week thinking because they've done that 30 minutes of half assed 'exercise'. They're reading newspapers or books on the exercise bike, they're walking around curling as they walk. They're talking about how drunk they were last night and how drunk they're going to get this night, who they're going to fcuk, who they got in a fight with etc.

Is it me? Am I just so stupid? The gym to me is where I train. I go in there, crank up my headphones, do my workout and leave. Every session is better than the last one in some way shape or form. Every exercise I try to make better. there's people in there still on the same weights as when I started 15months ago. In that time my squat has nearly doubled, and I have gone from being able to do 3 half-rep chin ups to three singles with 30kg strapped round my waist, chest to the bar. If I'm not sweating, gasping for water, I'm not trying. I saw my ex last week for a few drinks (the last time I saw her was in September and 10kg ago) who used to work in a gym and she kept going on about how my shoulders were broader - this is not to brag I swear  - but she remarked how few people make progress. What kind of a world is this where people REGRESS at being fit at a place where this is supposed to improve it?

I think it comes from swimming. Everyone always goes: "Oh i could never swim, I find it too boring. What do you think about?" Well, numbnuts, if you push yourself you don't have time to think about what you're going to eat tonight, or whether the Dior perfume works better than Calvin Klein, because if you swim like I swim every fibre of your concentration is bent upon the stroke after then the next, making sure everything is perfect - hips up, abs tensed, tricep fully locked out - etc etc. That is what the world diminishes to. It's the same when deadlifting. I couldn't even tell you what I'm wearing after a heavy set. It's all I can do to sit down.

So many of my friends, when they saw my progress, tried to join me in the gym. All of them flake out, trying to cut for 'six pack abs for summer'. I'm not trying to come across as a badass or a douchebag. I'm just a guy who goes to the gym. But it makes me wonder, when I talk to my friends, skipping from program to program, thinking protein shakes are steroids, saying they didn't get results fast enough, what they lacked. I know what they lacked now. Intensity. Results will not just fall from the sky like manna. You will not wake up one day, and be 300 pounds by accident. You have to train, day in day out, week in week out, year in year out, building sometimes quickly, sometimes slowly. Half-assing it 3months a year won't count.

I don't know why I just wrote all this. It's half 2 in the morning and ihave a shift at 7 but can't sleep ha. I was just thinking, having trained with a friend today who 'would be as strong as you if I had the time to train'. I don't have the time. I'm a full time student who works on a student newspaper, swims 8 hours a week, plays 2 musical instruments and holds down 2 part time jobs. I don't have the time. I MAKE time. If I'm out late at work I go to the gym. If the gym will close by that time, I will go early the next day or I miss out. If it's scheduled for me to go, I go. I'm cheating no one but myself.

It always comes down to how much you want it. If you want it that bad, you will find time for it no matter what you do. I've had to take time off with injuries and all I can think about is how to make sure said injury won't reoccur and how much I am looking forward to returning to training. Some days I feel an injury twinge and know I have to rest. But you can bet the next day I am hitting the gym harder, and heavier than ever.

end rant. Done finito caput. Now for some beddy bed time


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

You're log is new to me, your avvy.. looking buff as fvck mate.. and that is why the comment -> it isn't derogatory it is awe. (walk down the street.. everybody is just an anybody, except the odd geezah)

Good sheet,


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Bambi said:


> As I was coming down from the gym, a young girl and her mother were coming up. I was wearing a grey t shirt that had been stained black with sweat. The girl went 'ew why would you train that hard?' to her mum as I walked past (headphones were still in ears after the music was off).
> 
> I don't understand this mentality. I honestly don't.


These people are the kind of people that blame their genetics for being fat.

Don't worry. When the same person passes you in a year or 2 years time, you'll look vastly different. She wont.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Decline bench

barx10x2

50kgx13

60kgx8

70kgx8

75kgx7

*80kgx3+1 spotted pb*

Incline Press

60kgx8x2

DB Upright Row

18kgDBsx8

20kgx8

22kgx6x2PB

20kgx8

Cable Front Raise (these REALLY help my frontcrawl so going to add them back in)

5kgx8x4

Couldn't really train triceps today - my elbow is very tight and keeps making a popping sound. I attribute it to very tight forearm extensors so I'm going to treat it for a few days, get an elbow sleeve, and see how it works. Girlfriend is up this evening so taking the next 3 days off to show her the sights of Edinburgh

And I know it's summer now - we had the bench press tag team crews in today


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Bambi said:


> And I know it's summer now - we had the bench press tag team crews in today


Haha, sooo true!!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

What an excellent post of your Bambi - I have saved this into my inspiration scrapbook for future reading. I totally agree that there is a lack of intensity in many peoples workouts, coupled with an overestimation of their effort and expectation of results.

There was a middle aged women in our gym who was trying to lose a few stone by standing on the vibration plate. I encouraged her to use the leg bike instead to get some air moving through her body, only to find her doing a leasurely stroll on it some 5min later. I cranked the resistance on and gave her a mild beasting only to find her quitting a day later.

On the matter of expectation, I suspect that this is indicative of a more general malaise in society where people expect to be discovered as a superstar, be successful without exerting effort and have everything handed to them on a plate. They want to get to the mountaintop without the climb, without realising that the reward is in the journey rather than the destination.

When reading your post I am minded of the saying:



> "We do not rise to the level of our expectations. We fall to the level of our training"
> 
> [ Source: Archilochus ]


J


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Good post bambi! and i'm impressed with your chins :]


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Sunday - deadlift + accessories. I'd had a vomiting bug the last three days (coincidentally when gf came up) and consequently felt not so good

mid shin rack pull

60kgx20

100kgx10

120kgx8

140kgx5

150kgx5

160kgx3

170kgx1

Romanians

100kgx10

105kgx8

Shrugs

100kgx8

120kgx8x2

140kgx6,5

T Bar Rows

60kgx15

70kgx15

75kgx9

Bicep curls

35kgx9x4


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Today Push. Elbow is still flared up so no direct tricep work and have to be careful when pressing. Wore an elbow sleeve which helped. Still not 100%

Decline Bench

barx10x2

50kgx14

60kgx10

70kgx8

75kgx6

77.5kgx3.

Incline Bench

60kgx8,7,5

50kgx15

DB Upright Row

18kgx8

20kgx8

*22kgx7,6PB*

Push Press

35kgx20

40kgx12x2

45kgx8


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Some thoughts

On youtube comments there are a lot of form nazis for bodybuilding videos. And for the squat, bench, deadlift your form has to be near enough perfect to avoid injury (and even still then you can get it)

However I think that textbook form for other exercises can be detrimental and even hinder progress.

Take the T- Bar Row. I have always been told to do this back parallel to the ground, at no point using body english, using a short range of motion. I used to do this and get quite a good lat stimulation out of it. But I get a BETTER lat stimulation from doing weighted chins, db rows, etc - almost every other major back exercise gives me a lat pump. However if I do the exercise more upright, the handle between my legs, my traps, especially my lower traps get a hell of a hammering. These muscles compared to my lats are underdeveloped. So it is in my interest to do the exercise this way.

Same with chin ups. I used to bring my shoulders to the bar, chin far clear of it. But as my poundages have progressed I find the last bit of the movement is entirely biceps. So I only bring my chin to the bar now, and my lats have kept growing. Bicep curls I never lockout at the top or bottom - it just hurts my forearms. This makes me less 'hardcore' to some of the crowd but I really don't care.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

My take on form is that firstly it should be safe ie( no large nasty shearing forces on the spine or neck, the body should be stable enough to minimise risk of injury, etc ). Secondly it should place the load path where it is desired through the body. Small changes in form/technique can make massive differences to what part gets stimulated, and everyone needs to find out what works well for them.

One of my biggest breakthroughs was closing my eyes during an exercise and feeling the load in my body during execution of the exercise. Trying different angles, grips, ROM, etc all helped my mind muscle connection and getting a better idea of what to do to hit particular areas of my body.

The thing about avoiding lockout is of particular interest to me. When people have a lockout even for a brief moment the amount of rest introduced into a set can be quite large. Removing that little bit of rest makes a set much much harder from the cumulative fatigue that builds up. I found superslow reps (10sec concentric phase & 10sec eccentric phase) helped my understanding of this principle nicely.

Good stuff chap,

J


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Legs

Dynamic Warm up: Box Jumps, light Overhead squats, explosive bodyweight squat jumps

V-Squat

25kg a sidex12

50kgx12

65kgx12

70kgx12

*75kgx8x2PB*

Squats

60kgx40 - *Oh freaking god this hurt*

Vertical Leg Press

2ppsx8

3ppsx8x3

some light leg curls but hammies were still knackered from deadlift day

Foam Rolling warm down


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Josh

I agree with fatigue - my 40 rep squat set lasted about 3 minutes, doing 5 reps, 4 breaths, another 5 reps 4 breaths until it physically hurt to breathe. I couldn't have got as many reps if I'd tried to bang them all out at once. However I tried super slow stuff once and it bored me to tears. For understanding which muscle you are working I could see it as a valid tool but I only ever see superslow stuff used by the chest and arms brigade with 5kg negatives to make them pumped for the night out.

I've come to realise in the last few months that sometimes it is better to scale back the weight and concentrate on form. I do keep making jumps in strength and weight and I'm not so afraid of bad form like some, but there's no point humping the bar up for deadlifts, or your back rounding on squats. My quads hurt already cause every rep was controlled and designed to stimulate them. It might look impressive to those who think 3 plates a side on the bar is impressive, but if you're lifting for the recognition of others and not yourself your priorities are screwed.

However when training (most often back) my form could be considered 'sloppy', especially on shrugs and dumbell rows. This is designed to get me used to the weight. Every time I work on less body english, controlling the rep, holding it for a second at the peak of contraction etc. My shrugs and db rows have massively improved in strength, leaving me with some ugly looking stretch marks on my traps and armpits on the last 2 months and this is because sometimes I wasn't afraid just to put a bit more weight on the bar and go for it.

It's a fine line, I suppose is what I'm trying to say


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice move on the squats. Good stuff.

Totally agree on the use of superslow for developing mind muscle connection. I think its use outside that is questionable. It can be useful for neck training purely from avoiding injury from bouncing or leaving the load path IMO.

On the matter of lifting to impress others, not only would one's priorities be screwed, the risk of injury shoots up when one's ego gets involved.

I tend to scale back the weight every once in a while to check my form and bring it back to where it should be. I do some experimental periods too, to explore efficacy from form changes. This is quite handy when other injuries or illness prevent higher loads being used.

Totally agree on the fine line - I still haven't found it yet :lol: .

J

BTW - great journal.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

So today I went in and decided to use stricter form on my back. For example with weighted chin ups my negative portion has been uncontrolled, giving me an elastic boost. Today the negative portion, though not super slow, was much much stricter. and boy do my lats feel it.

Weighted Chins

BWx15

+10kgx8

+15kgx8

+20kgx5,5,3

+30kgx1,1

Shrugs - to put this in context my 5rm in January was 80kg

60kgx20

100kgx20

120kgx13

120kgx9

140kgx7,7

Close grip underarm Pulldown - again strict negative , very long full rom, slight pause at top

80kgx8

85kgx8x2

Cable Row

8platesx8

9platesx8

10platesx8

EZ Bar Curl

30kgx10

35kgx10

37.5kgx4x5

No PBs but form was much improved. Thing is I needed the sloppy form to be able to lift weight strictly.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Push

Warm up: explosive medicine ball push press

Decline

barx10x2

50kgx16

60kgx11

70kgx9

75kgx5

77.5kgx5 not a PB but felt a lot easier than when i last did it

Reps creeping up slowly, and weight gradually feeling lighter

Incline

60kgx8x3

OH Press superset with DB Upright Rows

35kgx12/18kgDBsx10

40kgx8/20kgDBsx8

45kgx8/20kgDBsx8

BB Upright Row superset with Cable Front Raises

35kgx10/10kgx8

40kgx8/15kgx8

45kgx8/20kgx8

Smith Reverse Press

60kgx12

65kgx9

70kgx9


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Thoughts

A mate today was extolling the virtues of the powerlifting program he's on. Basically his workout consists of entirely compound exercises. Isolation exercises are useless. Why do Bicep curls when you can row and chin up? Why do shoulders when you're doing all sorts of presses etc etc.

My thoughts on that: If you are a perfectly designed human being whose muscles will all grow in proportion by doing entirely compound exercises then go ahead. Isolation work isn't exciting; I'd much rather do rack pulls or rows than curls.

However take the bench press. I don't do flat because I don't find it comfortable on the joints. I do decline and incline and my chest gets a pretty good pump from it and a reasoanble amount of DOMS the next day. But my triceps and my shoulders get very little stimulation. they in fact do not grow proportionally to my chest to the extent that at the moment they are limiting my chest development. So what's the solution: shoulder and tricep work. After doing raises and upright rows today in a manner that stresses the anterior and lateral deltoid, my shoulders got a pump and already feel sore, in a way that normal pressing fails to provide. Now I'm not taking DOMS as the be all and end all of weight training.

I would also say that the forgotten factor in weight training is intensity. You have to bring the same ammunition for your curls and pressdowns that you would bring to your squats and deadlifts. There's no point half-assing it because there will be little to no stimulation of the muscle. Today doing bench when I reached my heaviest weight, an observer might have thought by how I ground out the 3rd rep that I was done. I took two deep breaths and ground out two more. They weren't smooth, they weren't 'perfect' reps, they weren't textbook.... but this is progression, it's not going to be done by wimping out by when it starts to hurt. Kevin Levrone said it best.

"Most people stop when it starts to hurt. Stop when it stops hurting"


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

New pics up in album for vanity


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Back at uni gym

Squats

60kgx10

80kgx10

85kgx5

90kgx5

95kgx5 - was going to do 8 but got a tight pain in my lower back and bailed. Really don't want to hurt it again

Good Mornings

40kgx10x4

Leg Press - no rest or locking out

200kgx12x4

Romanians

60kgx10

80kgx10

100kgx8

105kgx8

110kgx8 - really happy with my form here - entirely moving it with hams, no lower back humping it up

Just scoffed a packet of mince with nando's peri-peri BBQ sauce and some fresh pasta - my god it tasted awesome


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Swim training - back to the grind

400 frontcrawl

4x100 IM drill

16x25 own choice (frontcrawl) sprint

4x25 frontcrawl kick sprint

4x25 fly kick sprint (on back underwater)

*100,75,50,35,25,20,15 sprints about 2mins rest in between each*

Did front crawl for this and on the speed chart averaged between 56 and 58 seconds for a 100 free in a short course pool, not bad considering we don't have diving boards and I was swimming against an air vent. Probably could knock a second of that for my short course time

8x50 frontcrawl kick to finish off


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Back

Weighted chins - slower negative than normal

BWx13

_10kgx5

+15kgx5

+20kgx6

+25kgx3,3,3

DB Rows

32kgx8

40kgx8

46kgx8

50kgx8

*40kgx45 each arm with straps and some body english- this hurt rep max*

HS Row

40kgx8 each arm

65kgx8

80kgx8

85kgx8

EZ Curls

30kgx10

37.5kgx5x4

good session felt it in all the right areas


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Big swimming gala on Friday vs. Lancaster and because I am swimming something ridiculous like 7 events to make up for a depleted squad I am going to take the next two days off to prepare

Tonight swimming

general warm up

8x25 frontcrawl kick sprint

8x25 fly kick

8x15m start frontcrawl max - started off horribly slow 8 seconds (translates to 59 second 100 free) but worked it down to 6.8 (55.5 free extrapolating) this is *without* diving boards

*4x50 sprint max, 2 front, 2 back*

1st 50 free: 26.2

2nd 50 fre: 25.9

1st 50 back: 30.2

2nd 50 back: 29.9

Very happy with these especially having not trained like this for a while

Turn work, Stroke work, swimdown


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Update:

Swimming gala today. Won 50 and 100 back no problem took it easy, came 2nd in 100 IM and was second in 50 breast and 100 breast. Squad was depleted due to exams so did two relays as well shattered.

Notable highlights

50 breastroke in 34 seconds, 2 second pb

100 back in 1 min 06 straight after doing a relay and 100 breast

My coach is debating whether to move me to breastroke as I in his words have the upperbody strength for it. I think a lot of the shoulder and chest work, not to mention rows have helped this a lot. So a good day


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

EXPLOSIVE WARM UP

Power cleans 60kgx1x10

MAIN STRENGTH SET

Deadlifts (from floor - took it easy tonight easing back into these)

60kgx10x2

100kgx8

120kgx5

130kgx5

140kgx5

ACCESSORY WORK

Romanian Deadlifts

100kgx8

110kgx8

*120kgx8 REP MAX FINALLY*

Leg Press

200kgx8x4 dunno what happened here today

Glute Ham Raises

3x3

Elbow has been buggered not sure how but it's clicking. Experimenting about what can hit my triceps well and found pin press (bench press from pins in power rack - like half reps lol) is fine but got to be careful when going heavy


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

EXPLOSIVE WARM UP

Burpee Pullupsx10x2

MAIN STRENGTH SET

Weighted Chin Ups slow negative

+10kgx5

+15kgx5

+20kgx5

+25kgx4

*+30kgx2 rep max*

ACCESSORY WORK

Dumbell rows

36kgx8

44kgx8

50kgx8,8,*12 REP MAX*

T Bar Rows

50kgx12

70kgx8

80kgx8

EZ Curls

37.5kgx6x4

slowly gaining reps

Going to the stretching corner to do foam rolling AND HORROR! My stretching corner has been replaced by a spinning bike class. Now Ihave to buy my own. Hammies bloody hurt

Highlight of the day: Five middle aged bingo-armed woman looking at me like i'm the wolfman doing my chin ups

Nice thing of the day: A guy who does romanian deadlifts as well! And knows what they are!

Bad thing of the day: A PT teaching the most godawful deadlifts I've ever seen. At least they're doing them but I swear your spine should not look like an 'n' shape


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

So today was interesting

Did some squats and went a tad lower than normal. This was awful today I just didn't have what it took so bad I'm not even recording my reps. Suffice to say I am going to squat a lot more in the future

Also did some sumo deadlifts for a laugh at the end of my session maxed out at 150kg. These are SO much easier on my back. The groove is a little weird but I'm going to start pulling this way from now one

EXPLOSIVE WARM UP

Power Cleans 52.5kg x5

62.5kgx1,1,1,1,1

MAIN STRENGTH SETS

Decline Bench Rest pause

70kgx5

75kgx5

70kgx5x3

Rest Pause hurts. A lot.

ACCESSORY WORK

Romanian Deadlifts (cause I felt like it)

100kgx8

110kgx8

120kgx8 these hurt a lot

Shoulder circuit x3

Upright Row 45kgx8x4

Tricep Rope Pulldown 35kgx8x4

Oh and....

I GOT ASKED TO JOIN THE UNI POWERLIFTING TEAM!!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

They're just starting up and said that I would need some training (mainly the work on my sh*te squat and bench) and I would need to be in a lower weight class than I would like (85kg and under) but still.... 15 months ago no one would have dreamed that I could be asked. So a good day


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> So today was interesting
> 
> Did some squats and went a tad lower than normal. This was awful today I just didn't have what it took so bad I'm not even recording my reps. Suffice to say I am going to squat a lot more in the future
> 
> ...


Great job man nice one! I've added you on facebook, and will be following this journal from now on. Subbed.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

EXPLOSIVE WARM UP

Burpee Pull upsx10x2

MAIN STRENGTH SET

Weighted Chins, v slow negative

+10kgx5

+15kgx5

+25kgx5,3 form PR

ACCESSORY Work

Dumbell Row

*50kgx20*

*
46kgx30 rep max for both*

The last few reps weren't pretty but I have never experienced back soreness like it. I NEVER get back DOMS. Ever.

Shrugs

somexsome (had to do them on bloody smith machine which is no fun!)

EZ Bar Curls

30kgx10

*37.5gx8rep PR*

*
40kgx4,3 PR*

37.5kgx8

Ab wheel, 8,8,8,20

Deep lat stretches to finish off


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

EXPLOSIVE WARM UP

Hang Cleans 40kgx10x2

STRENGTH SET

Sumo Deadlifts

60kgx5x2

100kgx5

120kgx5

130kgx5

140kgx3

150kgx2

*155kgx1 PB*

*160kgx1 PB*

ACCESSORY WORK

Decline Bench

72.5kgx5x2

75kgx5x3

Leg Press

180kgx8

190kgx8

200kgx8

210kgx8

220kgx5

Lateral Raises

somexsome

Tricep Pushdowns

somexsome

Really happy with deadlift PB

Bicep boys away from the deadlift platform!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> EXPLOSIVE WARM UP
> 
> Hang Cleans 40kgx10x2
> 
> ...


Great job mate. :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Today

Packed today

Dynamic Stretching, deep lat stretches and contractions

STRENGTH Set

Weighted Chins

BWx5x2

+10kgx8

+20kgx5

+25kgx5 had to cut it early, explanation below

ACCESSORY WORK

Dumbell Row

40kgx8

50kgx8 2 second pause at top of contraction Yates style

*50kgx25x2 rep max*, form broke down, but not as bad as the last time. Right side worse than left side though

Barbell Row

60kgx8

70kgx8

75kgx8

80kgx5

Still getting the hang of the groove here

Overhead Press

45kgx8x4 very easy, smooth and controlled, no lockout

Barbell Curls

30kgx8

*40kgx4,4,4,5 rep max*

Got budged from my chins by a PT (I was in the power rack only place in my gym with decent pullup handles). I thought he was going teach this guy to squat but instead he gets these weird bands and makes him do pushups on them then does boxing in the rack. THAT'S WHAT THE AEROBIC STUDIO IS FOR

While I did foam rolling I noticed some things

Lot of people other than regulars in

Non-regulars all wearing skin tight tops

Prepondance of non regulars to do chest/biceps with worst form imaginable

Oh and if a spotter says 'it's all you' IT'S NOT AT ALL YOU!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bored so took pictures last night. Definite improvement in thickness in my back and quad size


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Them pics really took me by suprise, great job buddy!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I haven't been logging my workouts recently in thepool but the last two have been so mental I think I will

Saturday: Casual warm up about 1500 metres

*10x400IM *on 6minutes. When we finished we could get out

A 400 IM for those unaware is 100 fly, 100 back, 100 breast 100 free. This is considered the toughtest event to do. After the second my lungs were on fire, my legs were dead, my shoulders hurt so badly it was ridiculous. The next day I just lay on my bed and was very very sore

Today: technique based warm up about 1600 mettres

*20x100IM on 1min20*

Again this was very tough

I got a lot of swimmers remarking I have got 'stronger'. Definetly think rows are helping breast and fly. Triceps aching from the frontcrawl as have changed stroke. All for the better


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

just had a read through all of this, all sounds really good (Y) keep going and ill defo be checking up seeing how you progress!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> I haven't been logging my workouts recently in thepool but the last two have been so mental I think I will
> 
> Saturday: Casual warm up about 1500 metres
> 
> ...


Nice one bud.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks everybody

so today I was going to squat... but I ended up deadlifting again. Not really sure. I went into the gym and wanted to pick up heavy stuff. so I did

EXPLOSIVE WARM UP

Speed Deadlifts

60kgx1x20 emphasis on lockout

STRENGTH SET

Sumo Deadlifts

60kgx5x2

100kgx5

130kgx5 (feeling tough now, still sore from last time)

140kgx3 (god that feels heavy, oh well let's just keep going, get the belt on this time)

*150kgx3 rep PR* (not so bad, see 160kg will be a breeze put on 'microphone fiend by RATM...)

*160kgx2 rep PR* *lie down, die, see spots, inbetween each rep)*

ACCESSORY WORK

Leg Press

190kgx5

200kgx5

210kgx5

215kgx5x2

lowered reps concentrated forcing through the quads

Decline bench

75kgx5x2

77.5kgx5,4,3

75kgx3

Cable Lateral Raises

Rope Pushdowns worked up to *40kgx5 PB*

Flies for the pump. Now I remember why I don't do flies. 6 foot 5 wingspan on a 5foot 10 body = worst leverages for bench ever

I love sumo deads. No back pain at all. ONLY problem is that my left leg goes out at a much wider angle to the right, as a result of a very very bad hip flexor tear playing rugby when I was 13. Foam rolling reduces the stiffness but I do really have to be careful because that injury left me on crutches for long time.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

WARM UP

Deep lat stretches, hip flexor stretches, hip thrusters, burpee pull ups

STRENGTH SET

Weighted Chins

+14kgx3

+20kgx3

+26x3x6

+28kgx2

ACCESSORY

Back thickness Dumbell Rows

46kgx8

50kgx8

*57.5kgx8x4 7.5kgPB*

*
50kgx30 5 rep PB*

Shrugs

70kgx10

110kgx10

120kgx12x2

Curls

30kgx10

35kgx12

37.5kgx8

30kgx15

Yay!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> WARM UP
> 
> Deep lat stretches, hip flexor stretches, hip thrusters, burpee pull ups
> 
> ...


Good job mate, strong on weighted chins! Might give them a whirl soon.

Tune in for me and spikes workouts tonight, should be good!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

WELL...... that was an eventful weekend in Aberdeen. my mates there are stoners whose idea of exercise is pint to mouth and eat like sparrows. Luckily I took a big stash of whey and beef jerky but still ate far less than I would have liked. Also didn't sleep for two days so woke this morning wanting at least another 20 hours. ah well. Nothing gets in the way of a monday gym sesh

WARM UP

Speed Deadlifts

STRENGTH SET

Sumo DL

60kgx10

100kgx5

120kgx5

140kgx3

150kgx2

155kgx1x2

160kgx1

165kgxfail,fail, fail ARRRRGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I was so angry here. I shouldn't have done the 155kg because I knew I could but I couldn't even get it up off the floor. aoufghpaeorbg;aoreigjnbaejorbno;aerjn AND my hip flexor went tighter than a nun's fanny

ACCESSORY WORK (****ed off now)

Decline Bench

75kgx5x5

Leg Press

150kgx30x5

sore everything now

Cable Lateral RaisesxFlies


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> WELL...... that was an eventful weekend in Aberdeen. my mates there are stoners whose idea of exercise is pint to mouth and eat like sparrows. Luckily I took a big stash of whey and beef jerky but still ate far less than I would have liked. Also didn't sleep for two days so woke this morning wanting at least another 20 hours. ah well. Nothing gets in the way of a monday gym sesh
> 
> WARM UP
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it mate. Read over some of your own comments in my journal lmao. Plus it's not exactly representative since you ahdn't slept and weren't fed. No worries man. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Haha thanks Bri. I knew I shouldn't have done the 155 but the 160 is still a psychological barrier for me. I'm loving deadlifting 2x a week atm so going to give it another go on Thursday


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

WARM UP

Stretches Burpee Pull ups deep hang compression stretch yadda ya ya

STRENGTH SET

Weighted Chins

BWx10

+14kgx4

+20kgx4

+26kgx*4,4*,3,3 *1 rep PR*

+30kgx2

*+34kgx1,1 +4kgPB*

ACCESSORY WORK

TBAR ROW

60kgx8

70kgx8

75kgx8

80kgx9 -> 60kgx20

back pump

DB Shoulder Press

14kgDBsx8

22kgx8

24kgx8

*28kgx8 PB*

*
30kgx8 PB!*

EZ Bar Curl

30kgx10

35kgx10

40kgx4,5,*6* 1 rep PR

DB Row

*40kgx50 right arm, x60 left arm +10/20 rep PR*

Found out will be competing in sub 85kg category for uni powerlifting team probs so from now on will be focusing on strength. Looking at routines, quite like 5/3/1


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Man you're strong on those db's. Good job. :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

So after talking with guys on the powerlifting team and my swim coach, I've made the decision to swap from size/strength training to purely strength training. I'd love to compete in powerlifting and the only space at the moment is in the sub 82.5kg class, a weight I am pretty near. So the program I am doing is 5/3/1

here is a quick overview

Week 1 - 75%x5, 80%x5, 85%x5+

Week 2 -80%x3, 85%x3, 90%x3+

Week 3 - 75%x5, 85%x3, 95%x1+

Week 4 - 40%x5, 50%x5, 60%x5

This is done for four major compound lifts - squat, dead, bench and overhead press.

So using this ebook and my coaches I got a proper routine out of them Yay!

Mon - SQUAT

Squat 5/3/1

Romanian Deads

T-Bar row (to keep my upper back tight as this is the first thing that goes when squatting)

Leg Press/Lunges

Ab Work

Tues - OVERHEAD

Overhead Press 5/3/1

DB Shoulder Press

Shrugs

Dips

Thurs- DEAD

Deadlift 5/3/1

Weighted Chins

DB Rows

Curls

Ab Work

Fri - Bench

Bench 5/3/1

DB Bench/Flies

Tricep Pushdown

Extra tricep/upper back movement

I'm quite happy with this

So today in the gym I found my 1RM for dead and bench. I got *167.5kg* for dead and *82.5kg* for (flat) bench so these are my 1RMs I'm working for. Did some accessory leg press, flies, pushdowns, nothing special. Tomorrow i'll get 1RMs for overhead press and squat. Yay!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> So after talking with guys on the powerlifting team and my swim coach, I've made the decision to swap from size/strength training to purely strength training. I'd love to compete in powerlifting and the only space at the moment is in the sub 82.5kg class, a weight I am pretty near. So the program I am doing is 5/3/1
> 
> here is a quick overview
> 
> ...


Absolutly awesome man! Nice one, well done. All the best on your powerlifting journey!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheers man. I won't be doing any meets till 2011 so that gives me all this year to get strong as hell. By the end of the year I would like a squat 1RM of 140, bench 1RM of 100, Dead 1RM of 200. It's doable


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Cheers man. I won't be doing any meets till 2011 so that gives me all this year to get strong as hell. By the end of the year I would like a squat 1RM of 140, bench 1RM of 100, Dead 1RM of 200. It's doable


For sure!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

My long-term aim would be to get 2xbench bodyweight, 2.5xsquat bodyweight, 3xdead bodyweight; that'll take some time though. I should hopefully hit 180 dead in the next 2-3months minimum though. Right to bed, after another can of tuna. pizza and burgers today such a healthy diet i live on.....


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Today worked to OH press and Squat 1RM

OH 1RM: *55kg (ugly)*

Squat 1RM: *110 (bloody ugly and perhaps an inch high)*

5/3/1 requires that you take 90% of your max and use it as your 1RM

So my working maxes will be:

OH Press; 50kg

Squat: 100kg

Dead: 155kg (rounding up a bit)

Bench: 75kg (rounding up a bit)

God I'm inbalanced 

Weaknesses:

CORE STABILITY

not 'swiss ball' core stability, the ability to transfer stress from lower to upper core stability.

Solution: more ab/lower back work. Hate it but necessary evil

WEAK RELATIVE TRICEP STRENGTH

Solution: Direct Tricep Isolation work, 1 exercise 2x a week

WEAK RELATIVE MID-BACK STRENGTH (relative to lats)

Solution: More rows targeting mid-back (BB Row, T-Bar Row)

Must remind myself:

Do rotator cuff work/foam rolling every day. it's boring but it means I can walk without joint pain somewhere


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

New pics in User CP

Dear David Lloyds

If you stop playing Justin Bieber in the gym I promise I won't make so much noise when I deadlift. Deal?

However appreciate the air con. Much love.

Anyway

WARM UP

Overhead squats x20

BB Squats x20

stretching, hip flexor mobility work

MAIN SET (squats)

Warm Up sets (paused at depth)

50kgx5

60kgx5

65kgx5

Working Sets

75kgx5

80kgx5

85kgx5 - should have done more but walked it out really badly, as a result it felt too heavy. Annoyed at myself

ACCESSORY WORK

Squats to olympic depth

60kgx10

65kgx10x2

Romanian Deadlifts

100kgx8

105kgx8

110kgx8

115kgx8

120kgx5

AB Wheel

rollout from knees x8x3

Just realised before this hadn't squatted for nearly 3 weeks. Would explain why twas so difficult. eejit me


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bench day + accessories. Today I went very very light and focused on my form.

Flat Bench, 2 second pause on chest

Barx20

40kgx5x2

Working Sets

55kgx5

60kgx5

65kgx10 (rep out set, could have got more but had no spotter so racked it)

ACCESSORY WORK

Weighted Chins

BWx5

+10kgx5

+15kgx5

+20kgx5

+25kgx5

Incline BB Press

50kgx10

55kgx10x2

60kgx10

Rope Pushdown

30kgx12x2

35kgx12x2

Interesting story

resting for a breather before my last set of pushdowns. Bag and drink were right next to the cable tower so no doubt that I was using it. A guy, mid-30s, looking up his nose came and started using it.

Me: "Hey man I've got one set left, I'll be done in a minute could you please wait" (in my very posh accent

Him: "I'll be done when I'm done. You meat heads must understand it's not just all about you"

(went and sat in a corner for a second, deep deep breaths)

He finishes his first set with a mighty 5kg on the cable stack. I come pushing in with my mate and do my last set every rep going "oh yeah" "feel the burn baby" with my mate encouraging me "yeah get swole". Then we finish and he goes "what shall we do now mate". I go "not sure, I'm pretty stupid, must be all the muscle in my brain."

C unt

Yeah I acted like a douchebag but that guy really annoyed me


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice story...got a little excited with all that heavy breathing. Next time just get ginger rage like weeman and go straight for the KILL!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

If I hadn't taken the deep breaths I would have gone "I'M GOING TO DO THIS EXERCISE YOU F UCKING C UNT AND IF YOU DISAGREE I'M GOING TO SHOVE A DUMBELL UP YOUR PERFECTLY WAXED SWEAT-FREE ASS, AND PULLING IT OUT WILL BE MORE EXERCISE THAN YOU HAVE DONE IN A YEAR" but I think that would have reinforced the meathead stereotype (lol that I am a 'meathead tho) and the cardio bunnies wouldn't have liked it...


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Good workout mate. :thumb:

Not even gonna comment on that little story lol.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

WARM UP

Circuit - Deadlift, High Pulls, Hang cleans with the bar, 20 reps of each. This continued with 15 seconds rest between each circuit till I was warmed up. About 3 sets

STRENGTH SET

Deadlifts

barx5

60kgx5

100kgx5

WORKING SETS

120kgx5

130kgx5

*140kgx15 9rep PR (touch and go)*

There's a video of this somewhere. As soon as I get it I'll upload it

ACCESSORY WORK

DB Row

40kgx8

50kgx8

57.5kgx8

*57.5kgx20 (left arm)/15(right arm), 12/7rep PR*

46kgx30

Curls

20kgx8

30kgx10

35kgx8

40kgx4,4 (knackered from rows)

35kgx12

Epic Deadlift. BOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome deadlifts mate. Crackin job.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheers, form got mildly horrific towards the end, but it's a nice number to reach. Hammies really are sore now though


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

OK I have a question.

Some people have a lot of hate towards isolation movements. This is a question? What's wrong with them? Why would you directly exclude working a body part. Yes you will have progression on compound movements without isolation work up to a point, but surely you will eventually plateau sooner than you would have if you hadn't excluded direct arm/trap/whatever work. I met someone today who told me doing the 4 sets of curls I had done after deadlifts and rows would impede my recovery - it's 4 sets for crying out loud if you're that worried about recovery you shouldn't be in a gym.

Thoughts?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice Deads pal, awesome job.

I'm personally not a fan of iso's, sometimes throw them in to shock the body.. But I never have them as the core of my workout.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

No I'm not saying that no one here is saying do a workout entirely of preacher curls and rope pulldowns but what's the harm in them. Strong arms come in useful all the time. Why would you purposefully avoid training them directly, apart from to seem 'alpha'? Just doing a set of biceps or triceps at the end won't kill you. To be honest they bore me to tears - I'd much rather do deadlifts or rows or chin ups all day - but it's a necessary evil like foam rolling and deep stretches


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Sure, it's purely an each to his own thing I think, because I have no evidence to back either argument lol.

I just don't feel it benefits me to be isolating specific muscles.. An overall more aesthetic physique, that is well balanced and has few weaknesses can be achieved using very few lifts.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Overhead Press

barx20

25kgx15

35kgx5

WORKING SETS

37.5kgx5

40kgx5

42.5kgx8

ACCESSORY WORK

Military Press (cause it really needs work)

35kgx10x5

Close Grip Bench Press

40kgx8

45kgx8

50kgx8

55kgx8

60kgx7 (should have got 8 went out the groove)

Shrugs

60kgx12

100kgx12

120kgx8

140kgx8

120kgx15

Triceps are FRIED


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Fvcking hell mate, awesome deadlifting!! I've got back and tri's today, gonna try some rack pulls. Btw how old are you?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm 19, 20 next march. I started lifting at the weight of 7.5 stone last year (jan 09) but only started training properly (legs) in July last year. At the moment I'm keeping my weight around 82.5kg for powerlifting which I'm competing in 2011 and also for swimming. My chest/shoulders/triceps are very underdeveloped compared to my back. Legs not that good either lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bambi said:


> I'm 19, 20 next march. I started lifting at the weight of 7.5 stone last year (jan 09) but only started training properly (legs) in July last year. At the moment I'm keeping my weight around 82.5kg for powerlifting which I'm competing in 2011 and also for swimming. My chest/shoulders/triceps are very underdeveloped compared to my back. Legs not that good either lol


Nice one mate, VERY good progess there :thumbup1:

Don't worry about it, the other muscle groups will catch up.

As for your back, I'm very impressed. Your dumbell rows are also awesome. You're actually ahead of me in back strength lol. Keep it up mate


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice back workout numbers Bambi 

How are you organising your assistance work numbers (e.g. shrugs, you did 120 for 8 and then 140 for 8 next set??)

Why did you stop on the first set of 120?

How long are you having between assistance sets?

I tend to keep my assistance work 3-5 sets of the same weight, so it gets harder each set, 1 min in between each.

I try and keep the reps higher (10-15) and it turns into some fatigue work.

My main trouble was not overdoing the assistance work, because as the main lift gets tougher, you need the energy 

Also I'll be interested to see how you get on with no great weight gain, as the feedback I've got is that I stalled due to insufficient cals.

I am old though 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

To be honest with the shrugs I was mucking around, they bore me to tears, so I chucked a bit of weight on and did them. Stuff like shrugs, curls etc I don't take that seriously. Close Grip Bench today I wanted to see where I was as haven't done that exercise for a while. From next week i will start using flat sets.

Usually take 90 seconds between sets. Exception is dumbell rows which need rest between each arm as well.

As for weight I'm thinking I'm going to continue with my bulking diet and if it stalls add 500 calories. My first comp isn't till April 2011 at the moment, so a little weight gain is fine now. My main aim is to get my strength to a respectable level and if I have to put on a bit of weight (then cut later) I'm perfectly happy to do that. Whatever makes me beat Bri to a 200kg deadlift


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

You've put on like 6 stone in a year?!!?!?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I had been to a gym before in 2008 and was a healthy-ish weight (9.5/10 stone ish underweight but not freakishly so) When applying for uni I got burnt out working at got hyperthroidism losing about a stone and a half in 10 weeks. I got put on meds and started again in Jan 09 and put on a lot of weight very quickly - basically muscle memory

Says this at the start of my journal lads!

EDIT: And Million I'm 12 stone 7 at the moment. At the start of the year I was less than I thought about 12 stone due to dodgy scales at home so I've put on half a stone since then. In July I was nearly 11 stone I remember


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good working out mate  what made you decide to go for a powerlifting comp if i may ask ? just a bit diff from swimming lol but least you got goals mate keep it up and best of luck in your endevors  will keep watching with interest


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Some guys in the gym watched me doing deadlifts one time asked if I was interested. Now, I had a kind of idea to do a natty bodybuilding show in the near future but I find size training frustrating at the moment cause with my swimming I just can't eat enough. training for strength means I'm out the gym in 45 minutes, I'm hitting goals every workout. Also I'm very competitive so an excuse for me to be so even more lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Some guys in the gym watched me doing deadlifts one time asked if I was interested. Now, I had a kind of idea to do a natty bodybuilding show in the near future but I find size training frustrating at the moment cause with my swimming I just can't eat enough. training for strength means I'm out the gym in 45 minutes, I'm hitting goals every workout. Also I'm very competitive so an excuse for me to be so even more lol


i think youd do good in a comp mate  obviously would take time as you said with the swimming and **** but defo something you could always think about later  , true mate lol least you got a goal set and are raring for it  think you'l beat bri to the 200kg :thumbup1: :rockon: ? loll!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Well it's still something I'm up for but long-term. I don't want to powerlift forever but I'd be bored bodybuilding forever as well. Luckily i'm weak enough so that i'm not really doing either; I'm just becoming 'not weak' :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Well it's still something I'm up for but long-term. I don't want to powerlift forever but I'd be bored bodybuilding forever as well. *Luckily i'm weak enough so that i'm not really doing either; I'm just becoming 'not weak' * :thumb:


true words mate  lol i don't know if id get bored of bodybuilding in the long run but we'l see after 2 years once i get on stage  lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Some guys in the gym watched me doing deadlifts one time asked if I was interested. Now, I had a kind of idea to do a natty bodybuilding show in the near future but I find size training frustrating at the moment cause with my swimming I just can't eat enough. training for strength means I'm out the gym in 45 minutes, I'm hitting goals every workout. Also I'm very competitive so an excuse for me to be so even more lol


I swim and still manage to eat just carry a PWO shake in your bag


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

you swim mate? awesome. none of my mates lift so I get so much stick for lifting lol. What are your times.

And also I need more than one PWO shake to make up for a swimming workout. A pizza a nd stick of garlic bread more often than not


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey mate yea every sunday for an hour. I go for cardio and keep my flexibility up. Yea true swimmin is a killer especily in the hot weather. I recently got the tumble turn down to perfection!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Okay mate but there's a difference between just having done a tumbleturn and swimming competitively 8 hours a week. For example the last training session we had was:

warm up

40x100 IM on one minute 40 (that's one length fly, back breast free). That means do the 100 have your rest and go on one min 40

To put it in context i've been swimming since I was 3 and in a club since I was 7. I learnt to do a tumbleturn when I was 6. Not bragging mate but slight difference


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Bambi said:


> Okay mate but there's a difference between just having done a tumbleturn and swimming competitively 8 hours a week. For example the last training session we had was:
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...


Easy - I can do breastroke for at least 8 lengths now:lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Okay mate but there's a difference between just having done a tumbleturn and swimming competitively 8 hours a week. For example the last training session we had was:
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...


Cheers for the attitude. I dont swim competitely only learnt in the last year and to be able to do all strokes and learn how to do the tumble turn is an achievement to me  Anyway the chlorine ruins my hands have to get out after an hour :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I used to swim a kilometer a couple of times a week nonproblem.

But then I put on 26lb of muscle and didn't up my fitness..

These days a couple of lengths is a stuggle 

Edit: I was doing 60lengths towards the end which is 1.5km.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> Cheers for the attitude. I dont swim competitely only learnt in the last year and to be able to do all strokes and learn how to do the tumble turn is an achievement to me  Anyway the chlorine ruins my hands have to get out after an hour :lol:


No attitude mate.... it's just not about having a PWO shake 

Anyway congrats on you on learning the strokes. That's a major achievement most people can't do any of them right. Women doing breastroke with their heads out the water always annoys me :cursing:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bambi said:


> No attitude mate.... it's just *not about having a PWO shake *
> 
> Anyway congrats on you on learning the strokes. That's a major achievement most people can't do any of them right. *Women doing breastroke with their heads out the water always annoys me* :cursing:


ok fair enough  maybe 2 or 3 PWO shakes then

Thats not breast stroke thats a cross between doggy paddle and brest stroke :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Warm Up

Overhead squat with bar x8x3

With bar on back x20

50kgx12

60kgx5x3

WORKING SETS

70kgx3

80kgx3

90kgx5 again should have done more but i'm worried about my back stiffening up cause it always does it on squats

Romanian Deadlifts

60kgx8

100kgx8

110kgx8

120kgx4x3

Leg press

190kgx15x2

150kgx30

Ab rolloutx8x4


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workout bambi! thats some good weight your squating, if your worried about your back why dont you try lighter weights for a full week see what happens in comparison to using heavier ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ha no I've gone heavier before - in the holidays i did 100kg for 3 sets of 5 and have done 105kg for 3 - but at the moment the instant my form goes my back goes too so I can't go looser on my form like I do with deadlifts and rows etc. So just going to keep squatting once a week and hope it holds up

Obviously I'm foam-rolling, deep compression stretches, menthol oil etc before/after each session


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

as long as it doesnt get to serious mate i think you'l be ok as far as i can think


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Warm up

Rotator Cuff work stretches

Main set

Bench

barx20

40kgx5x2

Working Sets

50kgx3

60kgx3

*70kgx8 3 rep PR*

Accessory Work

chins up

BWx6

+10kgx6

+15kgx6

+20kgx6

+25kgx5, couldn't get past halfway on the sixth

Incline BB Press

55kgx10x2

60kgx10x2

Close Grip BP

50kgx8

55kgx8

60kgx7

55kgx8

Sacked off extra lat work cause the gym was heaving. Out in 45 minutes


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Today

Warm Up

circuit work

STRENGTH SET - Picking up something and putting it down again several times (deadlifts)

60kgx5x3

100kgx5

WORK SETS

130kgx3

140kgx3

*150kgx10 7 rep PR* touch and go but I got out the groove at 5 and just did dead stop after that and it was a lot easier. Will stick with dead stop. Left about 2 reps in the tank

DB Rows

40kgx8

44kgx8

50kgx8

57.5kgx8

*60kgx8 PR*

a few burn sets but too hot to really give it some welly now

Single leg leg press - my left quad is now so disproportionately small to my right my swimming mates call me quasimodo so just giving it some love 

1plate per side x20x3

Hammer Curls

16kgx8x4


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Today
> 
> Warm Up
> 
> ...


Fantastic deadlifting mate!! Well done


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Today
> 
> Warm Up
> 
> ...


great workout mate! awesome work :thumbup1: keep up the good work! :rockon:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Warm up

light face pulls, external rotations, YWTLS etc

Main set Overhead Press (standing)

20kgx20

25kgx15

Work sets

35kgx3

40kgx3

45kgx7 - could have got more, miscounted.

ACCESSORY Work

Overhead Press (standing

37.5kgx10,8,8,7

35kgx8

Close Grip Bench Press

50kgx12x2

55kgx8

60kgx8

Barbell Row (overhand grip)

50kgx15

60kgx12

70kgx8

80kgx8

90kgx8


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Swim training today

1200 general warm up

12x100 Butterfly max effort, 2minutes rest between each one

My times went

1min 3,

1min3

1min2

1min1

1min4

1min6

1min4

1min4

1min9

1min7

1min12

1min9

1min3

Casual swimdown

Got out

Died.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

So after ANOTHER vo2 set on Sunday = 12x100 freestyle max effort (for which I averaged 1 min - nae bad) I was pretty shattered this morning. I ate a ton, felt slightly better at midday and hit the gym. Upon going there feeling like the proverbial stick insect I had a pleasant surprise - put on 3 pounds in the last week without really trying. Yay!

Although I will eventually try and compete in the 82.5kg class I'm pretty confident I can make weight quite easily and if I have to put on an extra stone or two to hit the big weights that's fine by me   

Anyway Squats

Warm up Crap

50kgx8

60kgx8

65kgx8

Working Sets

75kgx5

85kgx3

95kgx2 = i did one more rep than prescribed but it wasn't pretty. Basically I wasn't going for any PRs today, legs were too knackered from the weekend so pleasantly surprised with my form - back arched the whole, way no roudning etc. The big lads in the gym said it was perfect (apart from the last 95kg rep obvs) so chuffed with that :thumb:

Accessory Work

squats 60kgx10x5 - basically focusing on not stopping and keeping the tension on my quads - worked well I think

Romanian Deadlifts 3 second negative

110kgx8x4 very easy very smooth, great form. quite happy with this 

Ab wheel 4x8

Walked home in the rainstorm Yay!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workout mate! good job on prerfect form  , that swim workout looks instense! **** trying that :lol: keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job man! ATHLETE!

Thanks alot for the posts on my fb as well. Haven't had a proper butch yet, will do in a bit. Appreciate it very much all the same. LOVE YOU <3


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

So 2 days after my last VO2 sesh and my triceps are still fried. I've been working on my freestyle stroke. Although the first half of it - the pull up to the hyperextension in the water - is fine my 'push', getting the arm back to lockout before you get it out the water again - is less good. So I was consciously trying to establish the mind-muscle connection and I have found it. But nothing gets in the way of THE GYM

Warm up

rotator cuff, face pulls

wait for man to stop talking on the one flat bench in the gym on his cell phone. Wait 15 minutes, ask nicely, he puts away his phone and then says he has 15 sets left. Of 40kg. Went and set up bench in the power rack, steam mildly pouring out of ears

Warm up

barx10

40kgx5x2

50kgx5

Working Sets

55kgx5

65kgx3

75kgx3 - first two no problem, third right tricep seized up. Still, progress.

ACCESSORY Work

Weighted Chins

BWx8

+10kgx8

+15kgx8

+20kgx5x2

+25kgx5

Incline Bench

50kgx10

60kgx10,10,7

Close Grip Bench, stopping inch above chest, concentrating on triceps

50kgx8x4

Triceps hurt. These are the weak link. Work on them more


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Warm Up

Speed Deadlift - up to 60kg working on 'squeezing' the tension out the bar

DEADLIFTS

60kgx5x2

100kgx5

130kgx3

WORK SEts

140kg x5

belt on

150kgx3

chalk on

*160kgx5 3 rep PR*

ACCESSORY WORK

Lost my straps need to buy new ones. Sadface

DB Rows

worked up to 2 sets of 50kgx8 either arm

One armed T Bar Rows

worked up to 45kg on the bar for 10 reps a side then strip set

Cable Curls

20kgx8x4 continuous tension

EZ Preacher curls

30kgxfailurex2

first bicep pump for a long time

ab work

In and out in 45mins

Short, sharp sweet


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Some nice deads there mate :0


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks since I've moved to sumo style I've been busting out PRs every session. Also my swimming has got faster (especially butterfly) thanks to the extra glute/ham work

EDIT: it's been an hour since I left the gym and it still hurts to scratch my head my biceps are pumped up so much (relatively of course  compared to the monsters on here). Argh!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workout mate, good deadlifting, the next aim to get 5 yeah ? sumo's ace i do it and love it


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Slightly confused Ryan I GOT 5 it was 3 rep PR if that's what you read? Possibly clarify? I think I'm good for at least 180 now....


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Slightly confused Ryan I GOT 5 it was 3 rep PR if that's what you read? Possibly clarify? I think I'm good for at least 180 now....


Definetely mate, I reckon you'd nail 190kg :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Today I had the stiffest back ever from a bad night's sleep. Remedied with menthol oil but it's still very stiff. As a result I only did the prescribed reps even though it felt **** easy for OH press as didn't want to tweak anything. I'll take the ego blow over not training at all for a week

OH Press (standing)

20kgx8

25kgx12

30kgx12

Working Sets

37.5kgx5

42.5gx3

47.5kgx1

ACCESSORY WORK

DB Shoulder Press (seated)

28kgx8x4

felt easy and got them up by myself quite chuffed at that

T Bar Row

75kgx8

80kgx8

85kgx8

Close Grip Bench Press (knackered now)

50kgx8

55kgx8,7,5

My triceps SUCK


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Slightly confused Ryan I GOT 5 it was 3 rep PR if that's what you read? Possibly clarify? I think I'm good for at least 180 now....


ahh i read wrong :lol: sorry mate :innocent: my [email protected] shinning in there :thumb: :whistling: lmao, i think you got 190 like bulk said  easy mate!

good workout aswell considering the stiff back!, i hate a bad nights sleep when your training the next day, not good atall


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Now. this week I'm supposed to take a deload week. However I only have 3 weeks at my nice uni gym till I have to go home, when I'm immediately working for one week then in the highlands with no access to any weights for another week. So I'm going to start cycle 2, shoot for some 1RMS the week after or do a deload, then let my battered body enjoy scotland's finest afterwards

With that in mind

Squatting

barx20

40kgx20

50kgx8

60kgx8

work sets

67.5kgx5

77.5kgx5

87.5kgx5 could have got about 7 more but back is still tighter than a nun's fanny so riskng nothing

Squats

62.5kgx10x5 1 minute rest between sets

Romanian Deads

60kg8

100kgx8

115kgx7,8,7,5

could have got 8 each time, grip went and had no chalk or straps with me. Fail.

Some light bicep work. The bicep tendons have started hurting after heavy back work and I think it's because compared to the back my biceps are underdeveloped. So I'm going to hit them 2x week along with triceps hopefully for a strength increase


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good workout mate, where u gona be when your up here? Do the romanian deads not hit your back alot as well as your hams? Keep up the good work, that tighter than a nuns fanny bit made me lol :lol: !


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Romanians stretch the lower back a little but for me the only muscles i feel being heavily worked are the glute and hams. Sometimes the next day my teres muscles (little muscles on top of your lats) are sore for isometrically holding the weight but that's about it.

I'm going to be in the trossachs, a little hotel near callander then abernethy. 3 year anniversary with the gf so keeping it hush hush.

Cheers mate you two, when I can be ****d to get a camera i'll do some squat vids as well


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh kool, i'l be starting stiff leg deads in my leg workouts as of thursday 

aww thats nice mate  ! And good! Lol can you not use your fone like i do?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

iPhone only does pics mate. does my head in this bliddy contract. Hopefully i'll get upgraded to the 4g one soon 

Stiff legged are a little bit different, a lot more taxing on the lower back which is why i can't do them but they are brilliant. After doing 5 sets of romanians my hams can ache for 3 days easily


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hopefully mate  lol, the romanians the knees are slightly bent am i right ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yep the knees are slightly bent or your tendons will not like you.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

tah for that mate  probs will end up doing them on leg days instead of stiff legged!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Tango sucka!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

anyway

face pulls warm up

Bench

warm up crap

working sets (paused)

57.5kgx5

62.5kgx5

67.5kgx7

On the 7th one (which felt really light) I hit the upright and automatically reracked it. ****ed off doesn't even describe.......

Weighted Chins (neutral Grip)

BWx20

+15kgx3

+20kgx3

+25kgx3x8

lats screaming now

Incline BB Press

60kgx10,10,6,6,5

DB Floor Press Neutral Grip

20kgDBsx8

22kgx8

24kgx5,4

So mad about the bench I had 15 in me easily!!!!!!!!!!!! AAARRRRGHHHHH


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

APPRAISAL

it's been 6 months since I started this journal. My goals have moved from size/strength to purely strength. However throughout I have been interested in how my goals have corresponded to my swimming times. Last night I did 12x100, 3 on each stroke and here are my thoughts:

FREESTYLE: The least improved. I'm hitting good times but I would say lifting has impacted this one the least. Actually reading through my journal and checking my swimming times the time it went up quickest was when I did a lot of lat pulldown - that always made swimming the next day interesting! Because I use my lats a lot in this movement chin ups have helped a lot as have shoulder prehab work. My time HAS decreased but mainly due to working on my technique and turns.

BACKSTROKE: I have shaved 4 seconds of my 100 time in the last 6 months, coming close to the all time PB I got when I was 15. This is partly due to working on my rotation but also lots of heavy pressing. The main 'oomph' in backstroke is from the push down of the arm when it hits the water, which hits your triceps, chest and (to a lesser extent) shoulders and doing incline/flat/overhead pressing has made this part more strong. Romanian deadlifts have made my kick much more explosive.

BUTTERFLY: Posterior chain (lower back, ham, glute work) has made my technique much more regular. I don't die after the first two lengths like I used to. I can now 'kick up' my hips and that means my upper body has to work less. My triceps can now lock out the arms and that means the movement as a whole is faster. I'm not at competing level yet but give it a few months....

BREASTROKE:Oh boy oh boy. My breastroke has got good. I mean properly good. I can haul myself out the water now my start and turns are improving all the time and after working on my turn last night (basically 'flicking' my hips up at the end of my leg stroke) I just keep getting faster. What has helped? Heavy ass rows, presses and (believe it or not) bicep work. Sumo deadlifts have made my kick much better as well. I have a gala in 2 weeks in which I'm going to try and gt sub 33 seconds 50 breast which is by no means impossible. If so I can work on it and potentially get top 20 at BUCS. Who knows......


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good work mate, glad the training has paid off for you, good work on progressing with the breast stroke :thumb: keep it up


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Bambi said:


> APPRAISAL
> 
> it's been 6 months since I started this journal. My goals have moved from size/strength to purely strength. However throughout I have been interested in how my goals have corresponded to my swimming times. Last night I did 12x100, 3 on each stroke and here are my thoughts:
> 
> ...


Have you ever looked at one handed lat pulldown with a stirrup handle? I was thinking that it may help introduce a small amount of /flexion along the frontal plane, which may help with freestyle. Another idea is the use of russian twists for rotation along the traverse plain aiding the the backstroke. Note I am not saying that these would definitely be of use/cross over effect, but maybe worth a bash.

On an obscure note, do you drink tea (black/green/white.etc)? If so, how much would you say you usually drink a day?

Your journal is a pleasure to read and your training combinations are of great interest to me.

All the best in your efforts,

J


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Josh - yes I am thinking of doing some unilateral lat work as my left side is much more effective with my right. I'm looking into basic lat pulldowns but also straight arm pulldowns as they hit the triceps as well and mimic a frontcrawl stroke very effectively

I drink coffee but I occasionally drink green tea. about 2-3 cups of coffee (black no milk or sugar a day)


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Today I felt like going for a deadlift PR. So I did.

Deadlifts

60kgx5x2

100kgx5

120kgx5

150kgx1

160kgx1

*170kgx1 PR*

*
180kgx1 PR*

Dumbell Rows 2 second contraction at top of rep

44kgx8

50kgx8

55kgx8

60kgx8

55kgx15x3

Dumbell Shrugs

40kgx8

44kgx8

50kgx20

Cable curls superset with Preacher Curls

DONE


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Fooking good deadlifts mate


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

As I lifted up the 180kg, some **** yelled "STEROIDS". Just ignored him. But it's good to know that people think what I'm doing is naturally impossible

7 weeks ago i got 140kgx5 and that killed me. 90 pounds progress in 7 weeks


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bastard, only 5kg behind me now!! :lol:

How did you find the 180kg mate? Reckon you could of got more?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome deadlifting mate! wish you could have got it on video  lol



Bambi said:


> As I lifted up the 180kg, some **** yelled "STEROIDS". Just ignored him. But it's good to know that people think what I'm doing is naturally impossible
> 
> 7 weeks ago i got 140kgx5 and that killed me. 90 pounds progress in 7 weeks


sorry mate but that made me laugh :lol: funny how folk think just coz someone shifts a major amount of weight they "MUST" be on roids :whistling: lmao

keep up the good deadlifting! not far from 200kg


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

the 180kg was tough off the floor - my hips rose FAR too quickly coming off the floor - but it went up pretty quickly. Definetly had 5-10kg in the tank but thought I'd call it a day then. My speed is pretty good - 150kg was like a speed deadlift!

I'm going to work my speed coming off the floor so going to sub in some deficit deads the next few weeks while i'm at my nice uni gym...


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Overhead Press

Barx15x2

25kgx15

37.5kgx10

45kgx5

50kgx1

40kgx10

Chin ups

BWx3

+10kgx3

+15kgx3

+20kgx3

+25kgx3

+30kgx3

+35kgx1

+40kgx1 (JUST)

DB shoulder Press

28kgx10,8,6

30kgx6

Close Grip Bench Press

40kgx12

50kgx12

60kgx4 (hit upright), 6 grrrrr

BB Rows

worked up to 90kgx5 then superset of 60kgx20

A lot of volume but I felt like it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good workout buddy, damn your good at chin ups! What grip and hand placement do you use?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

neutral grip, palms facing, palms about an inch in from shoulder width


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Great workout mate. I'm **** at chins, though I use the grip with my palms facing away. I might try it with them facing me next time, I did find it easier doing that with close grip so if I do a neutral grip with palms facing, hopefully I'll be able to do more than fvcking 6 :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Motivation

EDIT: ****ING embedding code won't work


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

my motivation :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

The Rocky balboa speech has to be most motivating. Not fvcking braveheart lmao.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats my herritage you fecker! lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Man i can't believe you didn't tell me about the dead! Great job man bloody hell.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> my motivation :thumbup1:


Yes Ryan our heritage is a movie directed and starred by an australian who can't do a scottish accent, produced by an American studio and shot in Ireland.

I mean I can do a better scottish accent than mel gibson and I lived in Italy and England for 10 years!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Yes Ryan our heritage is a movie directed and starred by an australian who can't do a scottish accent, produced by an American studio and shot in Ireland.
> 
> I mean I can do a better scottish accent than mel gibson and I lived in Italy and England for 10 years!


lmao thats quite funny :lol: , that was like when i was at school i had an italian french teacher living in scotland :whistling: ! ha, yeah it mite be poor with the accent, amazing film tho :thumb: im due to take a wee trip up to bannockburn eventually :tongue: :laugh: re create the battle :rockon:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

To those who I'm friends with on facebook there's a video of the 140kgx15 deadlift up now

Found out i have urethritis today, apparently caused by sexy time with the gf. FML! On Antibiotics for 3 days so should be OK to train tomorrow but sacked off today.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

gutter mate! whats urethritis tho ? lol will check the vid just now :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

inflammation of the urethra - the tube in ur willy you wee out of


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see, ouch


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah boys, if you're diagnosed with it you're required to have an STD check which is bloody painful lol

Today

I waited for 20 minutes and no benches opened up

DB Incline press, DBs to touching chest

22kgx8

28kgx8

34kgx8

Incline BB Press in power rack

60kgx4x8

Weighted Chins

BWx5

+15kgx3

+20kgx3

+25kgx3x3

+30kgx3

BB Rows

60kgx20

70kgx15

Close Grip Bench Press

50kgx8

60kgx7,5,6

Done

Video of the chins +20kgx3 reps sorry it's on its side lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice workout mate! Do you always do sets of 3 with your chins yeah? Lol gutter on the std test i know what it is my mate had to get one for the army medical, its a dna sample and they stick a cotton bud down your cock init? Lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes they do and it ****ing hurts lol. With chins I mix it up but I usually go very heavy for sets of 3 or 5. I looked through my training journals last year and saw i made the most progress when I did heavy sets of chins for low reps and pretty high weight of rows for high reps with loose form. So that's what I'm doing and I've had plenty of remarks about my back strength and size lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good luck to ya! Lol and sweet man, so you do your chins neutral grip pams facing you? Neutral to you is that about just wider than shoulder width?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Just a bit narrower. It means my lats can really stretch and I've always though the more you stretch a muscle = the more motor units you recruit = more muscle growth. None of this bobbing your head up and down like so many guys do!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

So you put them just a bit less than shoulder width yeah? When i do chins and have my hands just wider than ny face with pams facing i can do loads and even to dead hang! I just thought the best way of chins for a good v shaped back was wide gripped ones?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

For some maybe but wide grip chins have done nothing except hurt my shoulders and give me bicep tendonitis. yes you can do loads but it's what works for me so I keep at it lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

True enough lol il stick to what i can do most of just now and work

on another grip later


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Today w

WARM UP

BW SQUATS until my hip flexor and hamstrings were less tight

main set

DEADS

70kgx5x2 from a 2inch box

110kgx5 from a 2 inch box

150kgx3

160kgx1

170kgx1 felt very very heavy so decided to work on form

150kgx2x5

1st double, feet pointed in more semi-sumo (Ed Coan stance) stance (what I've been doing until now) = stiff legging it up basically

2nd double, feet wide, touching the plates = far too tough on my hips

3rd conventional = too tough on lower back

4th + 5th double = sumo medium width stance, feet at a 70-80 degree angle, 'sitting back' into it (like a kettlebell swing) = we have liftoff

So now when I deadlift

1) feet pointing wider out

2) much tighter back + shoulders

3) HEAD UP

ACCESSORY WORK

DB (Kroc Rows)

40kgx8 LR

50kgx5 LR

Straps

57.5kgx8LR

60kgx8LR

60kgx12/17 LR

60kgx12 LR

*50kgx50 LR*

My form on these will not go in any textbooks any time soon. but my entire back felt these. In a good way. Felt like puking around 30, then dying around 40

Cable Curls

25kgx8x4

Lat Pull Downs

65kgx20

70kgx10x2 30 second stretch at end

Oh my back is sore. OHHHHH my back is sore


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice workout mate, didnt know you were doing deads till i read on a bit :lol: when i did my deads on tuesday i had to go in a power rack so my stance was alot narrower but still sumo and it was easyish and hit my back amazing! lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Sexy pic Ryan gotta love the abs

Standing BB OH Press

20kgx20x2

30kgx10

37.5kgx3

42.5kgx3

47.5kgx3

Seated Dumbell OH Press

10kgDBsx8

20kgDBsx8

28kgDBsx8

30kgDBsx8,6

28kgDBsx8

Dips full range of motion

BWx8

+12kgx8

+20kgx7,5,5,5

BB Shrugs 2 second pause at top

60kgx15

90kgx15

110kgx15

120kgx15


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Why thankyou sweetcheeks, yep we gotta indeed, good workout mate i see you gave the dips a try  lol good stuff man, howd they feel ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bloody brutal after the overhead press (which I ALWAYS feel in the triceps as well as the shoulders) but I shifted my weight so more of it went onto my tris than my chest. Also going deeper made it more interesting as I normally went to an inch above parallel. At the moment my triceps are literally on fire.

I notice Ryan you're doing the casual lift up my T shirt to wipe off the sweat and sneak a cheeky ab shot that I love to do too :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds good mate! How deep did you go  ?

Yeah course mate its a right winner  lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bloody good workouts mate you strong git. Good job. And btw what pants you wearin in avvy? If they're superman i got same ones lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

What a thing to say bri :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> What a thing to say bri :lol:


I am quite the comedian!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You wish son! I wasnt refering to the funnyess rather the fact your talkin to boys about there pants! You want in his mate  lmao jokes jokes


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Now now boys line up there's a queue here......

Bri if you REALLY must know they're £1 variations from Primark. Starving student here!

EDIT: and they're meant to go down to my 'mid thigh' according to the packet well they bloody well don't they're a medium and I can barely get them on! lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Now now boys line up there's a queue here......
> 
> Bri if you REALLY must know they're £1 variations from Primark. Starving student here!
> 
> EDIT: and they're meant to go down to my 'mid thigh' according to the packet well they bloody well don't they're a medium and I can barely get them on! lol


lmao! some of the primarks ones are ace! lol fvck that i always need to buy L or XL to compansate for the bulge :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> lmao! some of the primarks ones are ace! lol fvck that i always need to buy L or XL to compansate for my lady bulge :thumb:


the buldge of your mangina?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> the buldge of your mangina?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


yeah mate  did you not know im the next GaGa ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Workout today

Was with a partner today so mixed my rep routine up. My program was going to work up to near what I was squatting anyway

Squats

60kgx5

70kgx5

80kgx5

90kgx5

100kgx2 form PR, deep, chest caved on the second but the first went up very very smoothly. Haven't squatted 100kg since April cause of my back but now it feels good to add more weight

Squats - narrow stance to emphasize quads, deep

70kgx8x4

Romanian Deadlift

60kgx8

110kgx8

115kgx8

120kgx9

115kgx8

Some bicep work for a laugh and that was it!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice workout! good job on getting back to 100kg mate keep it up


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job mate, woulda thought someone as good at dl'ing as you would've gone heavier on the romanians though?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I know man. It's cause hamstrings are the weak link for me when deadlifting. It's why my hips rise so fast. I can go heavier but then I feel all the work in my glutes and lower back cause I turn it into a heavy sldl which isn't what I want. Going a little lighter than my limit means my hams are fried this morning!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Excellent I'm with ya. Great that your paying close attention to your weak points as opposed to focusing on your strengths. :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

OK mixed things up today

My old shoulder injury has flared up from dips. I'm doing lots of rear delt work and Dante's towel stretch to rehab it every session. No more dips for me in the future unfortunately 

WARM UP - Box jumps to a metre high box

5x5

SETS

BB Press

barx20

40kgx10

50kgx10

60kgx5 paused

65kgx5 paused

70kgx5 paused

70kgx3 paused

70kgx5 paused

Strength wasn't there today

Wide Grip Pull ups (hands pronated)- I've decided to sub these in for close grip for a challenge

BWx10

+10kgx5

+15kgx5

+20kgx5,5,5

BWx8,8,8 (concentrating here on my lat moving and the scapulae 'touching' at the top of the rep)

Sick pump

Slight Incline DB Press, touching chest

24kgx8

28kgx8

34kgx7

30kgx7

Rack Chins, 3 second negative, 1 second contraction at top

4 sets of 8 BW

Ungodly lat pump

Close Grip Bench Press

50kgx8

55kgx8

60kgx5x2

I got in the groove for the first two sets and lost it for 60kg. This is beginning to **** me off


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Gutter on the injury mate hopefully you can rehab it better  ,

Good workout mate, your to good at chins! Lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

oday

Sumo Deadlifts from a 4inch box

70kg 3 sets of 5

110kg 1 set of 5

130kg 3 sets of 5

150kg 1 set of 5

First set at 130kg was tough, hips rising too quickly. next too sets worked on 'squeezing out' the power from my bum, while also making sure nothing else was squeezed out lol

Sumo Deadlifts (belt on)

160kgx5

170kgx3

180kgx1 VIDEO

DB Rows - much stricter form than normal cause my bicep tendons hate me otherwise)

40kg x8 L/R

50kg x8 L/R

57.5kg x8 L/R

60kg x8 L/R

57.5kg 2 sets of 15

50kg 2 sets of 15

Chest Supported Rows - worked up to 85kg each arm for 8

Light bicep work ab wheel

done


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job Mariusz.

I WANT THE VID AND I WANT IT NOW!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you strong ass motherfvcker! we want the vid now boy!

60Kg 1 arm db rows for 8 is insane mate, whats a supported chest row ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Great workout mate, you're fvcking stronger than me when it comes to back.

Insane dumbell rowing


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Well in April I could do 46kg sloppily with straps 2 sets of 8. I think just upping the weight every week or doing more reps, even though my form went crap sometimes, means that I can now row 50kg for 8 without straps no problem and 57.5kg with straps for 8 no jerking at all.

Ha Ryan - last week I did it for 17 though to be honest I was using a lot of leg drive by the end 

Video in the previous post guys!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Well in April I could do 46kg sloppily with straps 2 sets of 8. I think just upping the weight every week or doing more reps, even though my form went crap sometimes, means that I can now row 50kg for 8 without straps no problem and 57.5kg with straps for 8 no jerking at all.
> 
> Ha Ryan - last week I did it for 17 though to be honest I was using a lot of leg drive by the end


Yeah I know what you mean mate. Dumbell rows have flown up for me lately too. When I started them about 6 months ago I started with 2 sets of 10 with 25kg (albeit not to failure, but was still hard). Now I can rep 51.5kg for about 10! 54kg next week


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

That's some seriously good deadlifting buddy.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sweet deadlift mate, me likey your gym for the woman walking by in the background :whistling: lol!, you did 60Kg on 1 arm for 17!? lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Today

Warm Up

Rear Delt Work

Main Strength Set

Standing Overhead press

worked up to 40kgx5, back told me to stop. as I have a swimming gala tomorrow I did

Seated DB Press

30kgx8x4

Reverse Close Grip Press in the Smith

50kgx8

60kgx8

70kgx8

60kgx8

That was it before the gala. UP at 5am tomorrow. Urp


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good luck in the Gala tomorrow chap.

All the best,

J


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good luck with the gala mate! dont really know what a gala is but good luck  lol, was still a good session to


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> good luck with the gala mate! dont really know what a gala is but good luck  lol, was still a good session to


its a bingo gala

not :lol: swimming


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> its a *bingo gala*
> 
> not :lol: swimming


no its the gala bingo mate  lmao, ohh i see, what happens there :whistling:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Best of luck mate hope you're knocking 'em dead!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning - ab cramps yay

Afternoon

100IM - 1minute 7. Epically mucked up my backstroke intro breastroke thought i did an extra stroke that I did meaning I flailed around lost about 2 seconds!. *7th*

50 freestyle - 26.8 seconds. Near pb time. *6th*

50 Butterfly - 29.4 seconds. PB. Another mucked up turn flailed into the wall lost about a second *6th*

50 Breastroke - 33.6 seconds. I was against my coach for this one and he beat me by a second. Need to work on my kick. PB (to put in context time last year was 38 seconds. Big improvement * 5th*

50 backstroke - 31.3 seconds. PB Absolutely shocking turn. *3rd*

Improvements needed -

STARTS, TURNS FINISHES - I beat all the other guys from my uni in this apart from one who beat me in everything but back. The reason? He went out fast, did fast turns and finished quickly. My turns need so much work. Off season beckons and more gym but I am going to work on my turns, back especially as I need to get back to a sub 30 seconds 50!

KICK - I have very strong kick however I keep forgetting to use it. Work on ankle and hip flexibility, increase foam rolling, high rep hamstring work


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Well done


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Guys I think I've strained a muscle in my abs (I know it's all one muscle) but still

They were cramping up yesterday and there was a dull ache when carrying all my stuff out my flat (moved out yesterday). Anyone got tips for rehab? I'll see what the doctor says if I can get an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Shame to hear that buddy


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

10 days ago I felt a strain on my abs when deadlifting but there was no pain afterwards. On friday I did some ab wheel and held the stretch position at the end which might have aggravated it. Also I've not been eating well recently so it could just be stomach pains from lack of food. I'm icing it at the minute which is helping. If it hurts tomorrow I will see the doctor but hopefully it's not too bad to prevent training. Might be forced to wear my belt at all times though


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well done with the swimming, unlucky with the abs mate hope they heal soon !


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

OK so update. No injury to the abs, just soreness and cramp from an unintended low-carb diet (ran out of food in my last few days at uni and card got eaten by the ATM so had no money for 3 days).

I went to the gym and was careful. I felt weak from not eating enough and I've lost a bit of weight but now at home so food on tap. Already eaten about 3000 calories today (no joke; mum's moussaka - yumyumyum)

Today

Standing Box Jumps to a 48 inch box - 5x5

Squats, up to 92.5kgx5 (rep PR). Didn't go further because my back is twinging today from a 6 hour car journey it took to get back home yesterday

Hammer Strength V-Squats - up to 75kg a side x8

Romanian Deadlifts - light up to 110kgx12. Felt a strain in my abs so not risking it lol

Leg Extensions - for pump.

Easy session, will ramp it up a notch tomorrow.

At home I'm going to focus on my weightlifting. I go on holiday a week on wednesday so a week off doing precisely sod all. My swimming is going to take the form of sprint work. I need to do more explosive work and generally be more explosive in all the main lifts.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Guys I think I've strained a muscle in my abs (I know it's all one muscle) but still
> 
> They were cramping up yesterday and there was a dull ache when carrying all my stuff out my flat (moved out yesterday). Anyone got tips for rehab?* I'll see what the doctor says if I can get an appointment tomorrow*.


Im doin my placemnt in gp atm; the only thing you'll get told iz to rest mate. Unlikely he will medicate you unless you are dying with pain :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good news theres no ab injury, that you back up edinburgh now?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah ryan back in Edinburgh

Ab pain is gradually going still a bit sore but getting better

Easier session than normal. Still not wanting to push myself too hard unless I hurt it again.

Today

Wide Grip Pullups

BWx11 dead hang

+10kgx5 dead hang

+15kgx5 dead hang

+20kgx5

+21.25kgx4

+20kgx4

Squats

77.5kgx7x5 ass to the floor

Basically I'm going to squat every time I'm in the gym cause I'm fed up with it being so **** poor

DB Rows - very strict form no twisting or jerking, contract at the top of each rep

40kgx8

46kgx8

50kgx8x2

Flat BB Press

50kgx8 paused

60kgx8 paused

62.5kgx8 paused

65kgx8 paused

67.5kgx8 paused

Reverse Close Smith Press (bar 10kg)

40kgx8

50kgx8

60kgx8

65kgx5


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't tell me you didnt dance a little bit!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice workout man, so the squats were severly deep ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yessir, like I was about to go take a steamy one.

I was bored while watching Holland vs. Uruguay (apart from the goals obvs) so I wrote this list up

I basically picked one exercise for each muscle, the exercise being the one that is the most useful for me

TRAPS - high rep BB shrugs

SHOULDERS - seated DB press. However standing overhead press is easier to progress on cause of the pain of hauling up the dumbells

BICEPS - EZ curls

TRICEPS - any close grip press variation (reverse, in the smith, whatever)

CHEST - Incline BB Press (though flat and decline are useful. Dumbells are annoying re: getting up)

BACK (width): Weighted Chins (any grip variation)

BACK (thickness): Dumbell Rows (though in my current gym possibly T bar cause dumbells only go up to 50kg)

POSTERIOR CHAIN (hams, glutes, lower back): Sumo Deadlift

QUADS: Barbell back Squat

Hams: Romanian Deadlifts

CALVES: never trained. old injuries mean I can't

In Each of my workouts I try to fit at least one of these exercises in


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats quite interesting that mate, you certainly know your stuff!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I mean I can do leg curls and extensions till i'm blue i the face but nothing gives me the soreness or a set of good squats or deep romanians (insert innuendo here). Everyone is different. I know a mate who just looks at a set of weights and can do quarter rep smith bench press and grows like crazy. I'm unfortunately not like that


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just has freaky ass genetics? Lucky bastard :lol: !


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

He gained 10kg last year in about 3 months (saw the scales). He would do this

12pm wake up. eat bowl of cereal. play video games

2pm go to gym do following routine

1/2 rep smith bench press

1/4 rep smith seated overhead press

swinging bicep curls

lat pulldowns pulling his whole body back

swinging bicep curls

4pm start drinking. eat bowl of cereal

6pm drink protein shake

8pm pig out

He's got fat now lol

and the bastard became huge. Just not fair. However He's got fat now lol, and he made me realise i wasn't working nearly hard enough so upped my motivation and actually started squatting. Yay!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao he may have got huge but looks like it caught up with him if you sat hes got fat! Lol i couldnt handle if i was big then went fat, id wana kill myself for losing it all lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

meh he had his goals (to look good naked for girls) which were different to mine (faster, stronger, not necessarily bigger). Who am I to judge? Every year he goes through a health phase then lets it all go. It's his life.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I know what you mean about the soreness. I haven't done deads in about 3/4 weeks now because I hurt my back, so been dumbell rowing etc. That's all good, but never get the DOMS I used to get when doing deads as well!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

which turns are you doing in the pool?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I guess they would be tumble turns


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Callofthewild said:


> I guess they would be tumble turns


flip turn?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

tumble turns for back and free, touch turns for fly and breast. I'm slow off the wall and don't get enough off the wall when I push off especially on back.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Deficit Deads

5 working sets up to *160kgx3* off a 4 inch box, belt, chalk, barefoot

Cable Rows strict form

56kgx12

66kgx8x3

Hammer Strength Lat Pulldown

40kg each arm x8

50kg each arm x8

60kg each arm x8

50kg each arm x30

Dumbell Rows - again strict form

50kgx12x2

was going to do curls but gym was heaving by now so sub em in tomorrow


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice deadlifting! its a b1tch when the gyms heaving aint it lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

****es me off cause most are just wasting oxygen but all paying members I guess


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh well least you still got the main work in


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Tell you what. My hamstrings are aching from those deficits. They hurt like an actual b*tch lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lol what stance were you using ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Semi-sumo (hands inside hips touching inside of knees)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

are the legs closer a bit on that version of sumo ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah. Saves my hips a bit of wear and tear while still being able to use my back strength.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

im gona go check this on youtube just now  lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Warm up

facepull 10x15kg

5 wide grip pull ups

face pull 10x20kg

5 neutral grip pull ups

facepull 10x25kg

5 close grip chin ups

2 times through without rest

Bench

Worked up to two top sets of *72.5kgx4*, and *72.5kgx3+2 (rest paused)*. I lose my tightness after the first rep, something to work on

Incline Bench

60kg 3 sets of 5, flat bench really took it out of me

Overhead press

blehxlmao

Some cable upright rows

Romanian Deads (EZ bar was in use, smith machine was in use, benches in use, so couldn't do ANY of the arm work I wanted  )

60kgx15

80kgx15

100kgx10

105kgx11

hamstrings pumped to fcuked


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good workout man, thats some fecking warm up lmao its a cvnt when folk take up everything!!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Good job on the workout mate. OH press didin't look as though it went to plan though lol.

I like the fact that i have bench press on you mate. 

When yo rooting for the 200kg dead?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm stuck at the gym with no olympic plates or platform so I'm working on deficit deads for the forseeable future. I go down to York again in the last week of August so might shoot for it then. If I can get 180kg off the floor from a deficit then 200kg should be easy.

Overhead press I just did a few sets and said fcuk it couldn't get the energy and I was seated in the smith machine which I despise for that movement

And yeah I never really tried flat benching until this year. I can bench the 38kg dumbells no problem - but that has NO carryover to barbell benching :cursing: . It'll get better wait and see :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Warm up
> 
> facepull 10x15kg
> 
> ...


Nice benching :thumbup1: Bad times about OH Press :whistling:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Extra session today - eaten tons so really up for it plus didn't have swimming for the first time in ages

Squat form - Just working on my form easing into a wider stance and making sure my dodgy hip flexor is OK with it. Worked up to singles with 95kg - should be interesting when I start going heavy. Took a while

Romanian Deadlifts (yeah I did them yesterday)

60kgx15

90kgx15

120kgx3

*130kgx2* Bri I'm coming for you - if I haven't trained these yesterday I'd have done more

*100kgx14 3 rep PR*

Reverse Grip Smith Press

40kgx8

50kgx8

60kgx8

*70kgx8*

*
75kgx5*

*
80kgx4*

*
82.5kgx3*

*
85kgx1*

*
90kgx1 PR *

Pretty chuffed here tris pumped up

EZ Curls

20kgx8

30kgx8

35kgx8

*40kgx8*,5

Close Grip Bench

50kgx12x2

DB Preacher Curls vertical pad

12kgx8 L/R

14kgx8 L/R

16kgx4/4 L/R


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet session mate! Good PBs in there man well done


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah the reverse grip was a 25kg PR! Didn't realise this (it was 2x20kg plates either side and the bar is 10kg)

Went to buy jeans today and found that my waist is smaller (30 still fit but are looser) but legs are struggling. a 30 regular was impossible to get fully up my legs. I had to get a 34 extra baggy and a belt for my legs not to be uncomfortable. Good times

How was the gf Ryan?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one! Legs are defo growing then  ..

Good, appart from lets say with what rp wrote in my journal, the fvcker jynxed me :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

In 3 days I'm off for a week so no training for one week. With that in mind I went into the gym today intending to blast my back so hard it won't want training for another week

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups

BWx12 dead hang (by end of August aim is to do 20 from a dead hang. Had plenty left in the tank)

+10kgx5 dead hang

+15kgx5 dead hang

+20kgx4 dead hang (boy these hurt)

+25kgx3x3 exploding into the positive

Shrugs (hook grip)

60kgx15

100kgx15

120kgx15

130kgx15

Cable rows contracting scapulae perfect form

66kgx9x3 (+1 rep from last week)

DB Rows

40kgx8

50kgx8 (biggest dumbell in edin gym)

*50kgx30 L/R*

*
50kgx50 L/R form PR* much better than last time

Was absolutely fooked by now so went and swam focusing on stroke for half an hour. Back is unbelievably sore already


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey man, nice journal.

Noticed you were in york, where abouts are you training?

Jack


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I train at the David Lloyds by the uni. For a corporate chain with terrible music it's actually got a good weights section. At the moment I'm in Edinburgh for the holidays but I'll be back in the autumn and a week either side of Leeds festival.


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Ah, i couldnt bring myself to pay the prices so i'm over at ebor, great gym mind, although i am a little jealous of the outdoor pool and jacuzzi you guys have got haha

I am considering joining there next year, hoping to bring a bit of swimming into my cardio, how busy does it get at non-peak hours? The sort of 2-5pm slot?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Mate at 2-5 it is absolutely dead. Even after new years in january I go in normally 230 and I have the weights almost entirely to myself. It gets busy after 4ish. By 6 it is normally packed but I've never had to wait to squat lol. There's always some ****er curling on the deadlift platform though.

Ah you see I work at the David lloyds at home in the hols which means free gym! Otherwise I'd be at Ebor cause it's so cheap. And yes the jacuzzi is brill 

If you need a gym partner I am crying out for one too. Just saying...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice last back session! Fvck me 80 rows each arm with the 50kg dbs :lol: you musta been there for ages! Lol nice work man  !


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ryan - dear god my back is sore after those rows. I recommend everyone try them. High rep db rows (straps) heavy ish weight. Your form goes loose but your still pulling with your back. The pump and DOMS the next day is insane. All of my back aches

Chest Shoulders (had to be in/out quickly, so will do arms with legs tomorrow)

Warm up

Barbell Complex - bent over row, push press, shrugs, back squat 8 reps each 3 times through empty bar

BENCH PRESS

barx8x3

40kgx8paused

50kgx5paused

55kgx5paused

65kgx5paused

*75kgx4 paused*,3,2, +2.5kg, no rep loss

(see bri I'm working on it!)

Incline Smith Press (bar10kg)

50kgx10

60kgx8

65kgx6,4

Didn't hit my chest as much as I thought it would still prefer free BB version but guess what? taken by some eejit doing drop sets with the bar :cursing:

Overhead Press

40kgx5x3 slow controlled

leaning one arm Lateral Raises

10kgx15x3

Facepull

30kgx12x2


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

might try it one time!.. good session, great work with the bench, its a bastard when some cvnt is seriously fvcking about :lol: happend to me today as you'l see in my journal lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Long session today, final one before holiday

Legs

Squats wider stance

60kgx5

70kgx5

80kgx5

90kgx5

102.5kgx2

Squats Narrow stance

80kgx5x3

Romanian Deads

60kgx8

100kgx8

120kgx8

*130kgx5 3rep PR*

Reverse Grip Smith press (close grip)

40kgx8

50kgx8

60kgx8

70kgx8

*80kgx5 rep PR*

*
90kgx2 1 rep PR*

EZ Curls

30kgx8

40kgx8

42.5kgx3

40kgx5,5

Close Grip Bench

50kgx15

52.5kgx12

55kgx8 lol shattered

Pinwheel curls

14kgDBsx8 L/R

18kg DBsx8L/R

20kg DBS x8 L/R


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Long ass session mate, good work  enjoy the holiday!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Update in the highlands. Enjoying my R+R. But guess what? It's raining. And I've eaten all the food I've brought already. Yay!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Back

Workout

Warm up

Clean and Press 40kgx5

15 cossack squats with a 12kg dumbell

repeat without rest 3 times

MAIN SET

Deadlift (conventional) 60kgx20

100kgx10 (conventional)

140kgx5 (semi sumo)

160kgx3 (semi-sumo)

180kgx1 (semi- you know)

190kgxALMOST

185kgxALMOST

SOSOSOSOSOSOSOSO CLOSE. Both times got the bar over my knees just couldn't lock it out. Don't think I was tight enough and the barbells at my home gym are too thin so much harder to grip. But 140kg felt like nothing, 160kg barely hard at all and 180kg not that hard. Pretty sure next time I'll get 190. Left hammie is a bit stiff though

T Bar Rows

60kgx15

70kgx15

80kgx15

70kgx24

Close Grip Pulldowns - pause at bottom and at top

66kgx9

77kgx8

88kgx8

99kgx3

66kgx20

Shrugs

100kgx25

120kgx25

80 lengths casual swim done in 31 minutes. Nice

200kg deadlift by end of August lads! It's happening!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Unlucky with the deadlifts mate! Why dont you try it at just 2.5kg more first? That way you still beat your lift


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah I know and the thing is I was kicking myself because if I'd done 185kg first I'd have done it but no my ego got in the way..... sadface. the thing was my setup and all my warm up and previous working sets was fine but I was just too loose. For example on the 180kg I kept my arms locked and so the bar rose before my hips did = easy lift and I didn't do that on the 190... Ah well next deadlift session is wednesday/thursday so IT'S ON


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Least youve got the drive to do it mate!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Unlucky mate, good session though. I know what you mean about the lockout, that's where I suffer too. Only just managed 185kg, couldn't lock 190kg out though. You'll have it in no time though, you're very strong when it comes to back


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job mate, you'lll be there in no time i'm sure.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

So different gym today as I work in a different DL to the one I normally train

Warm up

Complex

Push Press

hang clean

reverse curl

twice through with 30kg

Bench Press (all paused)

barx20x2

40kgx5

50kgx5

60kgx5

70kgx1

*80kgx2 *- I got a spotter and told him not to touch the bar unless I said. Guess what he did? If someone touches the bar for me the set is over so I racked it but the second went up easier than the first and I reckon I had at least 2-3reps in the tank

70kgx6

Incline DB Press

28kgx8

34kgx7,5,5

30kgx10

Lateral raises

8kgx8L/R

10kgx8L/R

12kgx5 L/R

DB Seated Shoulder press, not locking out keeping strain on shoulders

22kgx8

28kgx8,4

24kgx8

Face Pull

Stack (30kg)x20x3

In and out in 40 mins


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job at benching mate, only 20kg behind me now.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ha rub it in why don't you, think I'm good for at least 85, maybe even 90! Will try going heavier next time.... when's your next sesh. I'm training as much as possible in the minute, no swimming means I have so much energy!

Oh and I've got some nice vascularity coming round my lower abs - big fcuker of a vein trundling down my hips. Chuffed


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good session mate! glad training is going well without the swimming dragging you down  , good to hear theres some vascularity coming through!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good stuff Bambi. Although I have been having some difficulty in spending time on UKM recently, I love reading your log... until this bit...



> Oh and I've got some nice vascularity coming round my lower abs - big fcuker of a vein trundling down my hips. Chuffed


Then my envy got the better of me.

All the best,

J


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hahahaha thanks Josh. I've applied for a muscle biopsy at Edinburgh uni they were looking for volunteers. Basically they'll take muscle fibres from muscle groups and are analyzing them for inherent genetic diseases and suchlike but a nice byproduct is they'll be able to tell me what proportion of muscle fibres I'm made up of! Unlikely I'll get the chance as I only got to apply due to friends of friends but if I get it I'll let you know


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

ah ha your gonna be a lab rat


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

they gona pay you for this **** ?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Bambi said:


> Hahahaha thanks Josh. I've applied for a muscle biopsy at Edinburgh uni they were looking for volunteers. Basically they'll take muscle fibres from muscle groups and are analyzing them for inherent genetic diseases and suchlike but a nice byproduct is they'll be able to tell me what proportion of muscle fibres I'm made up of! Unlikely I'll get the chance as I only got to apply due to friends of friends but if I get it I'll let you know


Good on you chap!

It's really good that you are volunteering for a trial/study. It is because of people volunteering that the biomedical sciences march on, new pieces of the jigsaw are found and the ills of mankind are eased.

A lot of the drug trials can provide quite useful information too, and the expenses can be quite nice too. It does help if one has a good idea about what sort of thing someone is testing though. There are quite a few things that you wouldn't catch me testing in a million years :lol: .

Is it a single biopsy or are they taking them from several sites? Although it may give you some idea of your fibre composition compared to others, remember that there is variation over type distribution between muscle groups, and also at different depths within a muscle. Nevertheless, 'Tis interesting stuff indeed.

All the best,

J


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Very quick sesh today - took 35mins! It was at 9am so not feeing 100% with it lol

Clean and press warm up

45kgx5x3

Squats

barx20

60kgx15

80kgx5

90kgx5

100kgx2

*105kgx1*

Hmmm, went to powerlifting depth (hip crease below knee joint) and should be good for 115-120kg. must stop knee caving.

narrow stance squats

85kgx5x2

80kgx5x2

Romanian Deads

60kgx15

100kgx115

110kgx12

120kgx8,4

(just because I wanted some arm work due to missing it yesterday)

Close Grip Bench Press superset with DB hammer curls (both DBs at once sitting on the end of the bench)

50kgx12/12kgDBsx8

55kgx8/14kgDBsx8

55kgx8/16kgDBsx8

Could have gone heavier but was just to pump some blood in the muscle really. Going to put triceps on chest/shoulder day and biceps on back day I think. Just one exercise for each

I'm going to max out on bench next week. At the moment my total is

Dead 180

Squat 110

Bench 80

which gives me a total of 370 but I'm sure all 3 will go up (that dead is hitting 200 soon...)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good sesh mate! so the squats went below parallel yeah? how the fvck did that take you 35 mins :lol: what about changing weights time and sh1t? lol

good total mate  your beating bri!.. speaking of beating bri, i won :whistling:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I took rests of 30 seconds between sets. If I'd rested more I'm sure the weight would have been heavier  . I had to get a bus to the beach at 945 so got out the gym showered in 2 secs and just caught the bus.

Well done on your squats mate your progress is seriously impressive NEED to up my game sharpish like!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats still great work for only 30 seconds rest between sets mate! what were you off to the beach for  ?

thanks buddy, i just love training hard so thats probs why my strength flys up  lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ha just meeting up with some mates we played frisbee in the sea. Knackered now though so going off to watch the incredibles

I haven't really got a routine atm so I need to get one sorted. I have 7 weeks of holidays before a fortnight in Kos so I'm going to do 4/5 days a week and start swimming more


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ace mate you been to kos before? Thats greece aint it? What board basis have you got and who ya off with? Lol

Yeah get your routine sorted tomorrow then start fresh from monday


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm going to go in do some back tomorrow see where I am there then start again Monday. I'm thinking a 4 day upper/lower based on defrancos with a bit of my own modification for swimming, not including conditioning, perhaps including an extra day to focus on weak points, but doubt it. I have leeds festival as a mini-break in 4 weeks then 2 more weeks before Kos so six weeks not seven oops. Then three weeks before uni starts but will probably go down early to sort out housing bits and bobs. I'm going to see if there's a gym in kos somewhere otherwise I might go a bit crazy lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

dont you dare check for a gym there! lol you gona crack the 190 next week deadlift :thumb: ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Next week or the week after. It's happening!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good man! you'l ace it mate no bother :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Taking today off to go watch inception, the amount of doms I have in my legs and hams is a bit much.

Right I've been thinking.

What are my weak points?

1) Shoulder strength. However heavy shoulder work aggravates my rotator cuff which are fcuked enough as it is from years of swimming

Solution: high-rep shoulder work

2) Poor pressing relative to pulling strength

Solution: prioritise pushing over pulling

3) Squat form goes crap very quickly the heavier I go

Solution: Prioritise hip/adductor mobility and strength. Put heavy core work back in.

Swimming Priorities

Turn work, start work

Conditioning

Solution: more interval training

Quad weakness - these are the first to cramp up doing extended swim sets

Solution: high rep quad work in the gym

OK I've decided on a four day split for the duration of the holidays. Not including my fortnight in Kos I have 8-9 weeks of training before university. Before going back I'd like

Squat 130

Dead: 200 min

Bench 90

I'm going back to the four day routine I was doing at uni with modifications

*Monday - Max effort Upper Body*

Bench - work up to 5/3/1RM

Incline DB Press/Seated DB Mil Press - 4 sets of 8-12

T Bar Row - 4 sets of 8-12, one back off set

Trap/Bicep Superset - Shrugs/EZ Curls

*Tuesday: Lower Repetition Day quad dominant*

Squat - 3 sets of 5 then 2 sets as many reps as possible with 10-12RM

Elevated Bulgarian Split Squats 3 sets of 8-12

Romanian Deads 4 sets of 8-12

Abs

*Thursday - Repetition Upper Body Day*

Weighted Chins - work up to heavy set of 5/3 then 2 sets as many reps as possible with 10-12RM

Overhead Press/Incline Press - 4 sets of 8-12

DB Row - 2 sets as many reps as possible

Arm work

*Friday/Saturday Max Effort Lower body hip dominant*

Deadlift - work up to 5/3/1RM

Front Squat- 4 sets of 8-12

Romanian Deads 4 sets of 8-12

(traps if necessary)

Abs

reasons for what I have done

I have found in swimming that your max squat isn't much use. Obviously knowing your 1RM is but heavy quad strength training, while making me stronger, isn't doing much for swimming. Especially on backstroke, one of my best strokes, my quad weakness is that on the 2nd/3rd length they give out. however strength hip work like deads/rom deads is really paying off

I've included the repetition quad day for this reason. High rep squats will improve my conditioning and my leg endurance. Max effort hip day will help my hip position in the water. Since I've prioritise hamstrings my speed has got much more noticeable

Although I said I'm prioritising pushing, i've included a repetitive upper body day for focusing on chin ups. these are the easiest way to develop lat endurance which for me is essential. As I am moving to become a breastroke sprinter I have a type of row on each day as the breastroke upper body motion is a 'row' into your body then an explosive 'push' outwards.

I'm going to train my swimming on the four days I train in the gym and an extra day on Sunday

First four weeks - mix of speed/endurance

Two weeks before holiday - endurance work

Holiday (25 metre pool at hotel) - maintenance

3 weeks before uni - speed work


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

This is a split I've been playing around with for some time but it's taken a bit of training to know what I need to work on


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

mate you certainly know your stuff, youd make a hell of a pt if it was a good industry to get into, interesting read indeed..

enjoy inception you lucky cvnt! lol i wana see it bad :sad:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan's right you're a smrt guy. Best of luck mate. xoxo


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> mate you certainly know your stuff, youd make a hell of a pt if it was a good industry to get into, interesting read indeed..
> 
> *enjoy inception you lucky cvnt! lol i wana see it bad *:sad:


dont get nightmares


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> dont get nightmares


wtf you on about :lol: ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I had a freaky dream after seein it . . . . .


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see, maybe your just creepy  ? Lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

You two are freakin me out...


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Well go and see Inception but it will hurt your head

Today

Warm Up

Seated Dumbell Power Cleans (





)

10kgx10x3

I love these

Bench Press

barx10x3

42.5kgx5

52.5kgx5

62.5kgx5

72.5kgx1

*80kgx3*

70kgx2

Everything felt very heavy today and chest was tight so didn't go any heavier.

Standing Overhead Press

40kgx5

42.5kgx5

45kgx5x3

I would do higher reps but I lose my tightness and my lower back hyperextends

T-Bar Row

50kgx12

70kgx8

80kgx8

85kgx8

*90kgx8*

*70kgx27*

Shrugs - didn't do, rack was busy

Seated DB hammer curls both at once - no back to bench

14kgDbsx8

16kgDBsx8

18kgDBsx8

*20kgDBsx5*

I like these get a good stretch and a nice pump


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good session mate, benchings coming along nicely!

Is the t bar rows with a barbell and a v bar or the like pre made one?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Barbell and v-handle, ghetto style. Love the pump and DOMS it gives me in my mid back


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Wel Michael you look diff. in your uuuuuuuuuutube video 

Try wearin a belt on heavy OH presses helps keep my back in check


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

How do I like different? I'm confused now I don't remember wearing my coconut bikini and grass skirt for it.....


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Legs

Foam rolling, hip mobility warm up yadda yadda yadda

Squats -warm up, Paused at bottom for 1 second

barx20

40kgx15

60kgx8

80kgx5

Working sets

90kgx5

95kgx5

100kgx5 - equalling my previous best

80kgx9x2

Might start wearing a belt, my form gets crap too quickly, I'm worried about my back.

Bulgarian split squats, front foot elevated

14kgDBsx8L/R

18kgDBsx8L/R

22kgDBsx8L/R

Romanian Deads

60kgx8

100kgx8

120kgx5x3

110kgx9

Done Done Done


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You shouldnt need to worry about your back too much mate my backs a little pumped after 100kg+ squats but not aching, but if you want to use a belt as a precaution i suppose theres no harm  lol your rom dead is ace mate! Squats are on the up also, whats your squat max again?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

110kg but it was ugly and questionable depth. Need to work on spreading my knees when squatting to get the power in the hips or my knees buckle and my back rounds - not good.

I got a guy coming up to me today: "it's very impressive what you're doing" while squatting - which gives you some indication of how serious everyone is at my gym!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see mate, youl sort it soon enough 

What a cvnt :lol: you at least wait till the end off there set fvck lmao


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

You mean your not use to spreadin your legs :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

What can I say it's a habit that's yet to stick.....


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

today - didn't push myself as hard as had just finished a nine hour shift which killed me

Warm up general mobility stuff

Weighted Chins wide neutral grip

+10kgx5x4 minimal rest between all sets (10-20seconds)

+20kgx3x4 minimal rest between all sets (10-20 seconds)

Incline BB Press

60kgx8

65kgx8x2

60kgx8x2

DB Rows

*50kgx20x4 NO REST*

Close grip bench press - worked up to 60kgx6 no bicep work was absolutely gone

Swimming - 25x100 IM

I'm so dead and sore from back and legs it's not even funny


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

nice to see ur still keepin up the swimming


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

at the moment it hurts to lie on my bed my upper back is so sore. but my legs are sore so it hurts to get up. Every so often I make a small groan like someone stepped in me. It is really a piteous state

COTW I have been doing swimming just not logging it. Only allowed myself 10 seconds rest in between each IM. Fvck, lowering rest times is brutal


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice chinning mate, where were you working today?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Back at the old David Lloyds but a boring lifeguard shift  - honestly the most tedious job in existence. Only a couple more weeks work though...

Nearly 17 Ryan!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

gutter, id hate to be a lifeguard lol when you back down to uni ?

i know! 52 minutes :innocent: :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

No uni till October but going down to the house to sort it all out in 3 weeks then leeds fest then kos two weeks after


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

eventfull weeks ahead for you! where shall training be in these weeks :lol: ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmmmm

Today - deadlift ME day

Warmed up for 20 good minutes

Deadlift

barx20

60kgx20

100kgx10

(now everything semi sumo)

140kgx5

160kgx4

180kgx1

*185kgx1* (ugly) VIDEO when I can get it off my old rubbish phone. Just to warn you the video is rubbish you can't see the weights clearly because I am rubbish at filming all by myself

Stiff legged deadlifts on a box

100kgx10x3

Cable Rows

60kgx12

66kgx8

75kgx6

66kgx12

Wide Grip pullups

3xsome, focusing on pinching scapulae together

Rack Pulls (conventional stance, bar inch below kneecaps) previous max was 170kg

60kgx10

100kgx10

140kgx10

*180kgx6*

*
200kgx3*

Going to cycle in rack pulls for a few weeks cause my lockout is rubbish. Not proud of the Deadlift. yes it's a pb but back rounded horribly and I had to hitch (I think). tells me I need to stop lifting with my ego and focus on my weaknesses


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats mate. I know what you mean, my back rounded on 185kg too. Was very hard to lockout. Btw I find rack pulls harder than normal deads lol.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

nice deads  cant wait to see the vid


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice deading and awesome rack pulling :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Rack pulls are very tough, I struggle getting it off the floor alot too. So I'm gonna be incorporating speed deads. Good to focus on weaknesses.

Oh btw nothing wrong with hitching i do it all the time lol. Long as you lock out lol. :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bri you are looking thick mate nice work

Quick little session before work took 40 mins

Warm up

seated dumbell power cleans

10kgx8x3

Bench Press

barx20

barx10

40kgx10

50kgx8

60kgx5

70kgx5

*75kgx5,4,3 (+1 rep)*

70kgx5x2

Incline DB press

30kgx8x3 chest was too sore lol

22kgx15

chest dead now

T Bar Row

60kgx8

75kgx8

85kgx8

90kgx8

*92.5kgx5 tore callus *

Superset DB Shrugs with EZ curls - holding shrugs 2 secs at top

40kgx8/32.5kgx8

40kgx8/35kgx8

40kgx8/37.5kgx8

40kgx8/40kgx8

Sweating nicely now

Deadlift video is uploading but youtube is processing it much more slowly than usual 

all in all good session


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

DEADLIFT VIDEO






apologise for the music and sh*t angle. Not sure if I hitch but I DO lock out even it's only for like a fraction of a second lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

alllllllllllllllll the single ladiessssssssssssssssssss

Nice man


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice lil workout mate, good vid, just need to sort the back and your jamming!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good lift mate, my back rounded like that too. Looking good in your avvi too.

Btw wtf did you do before your lift? I thaught you were gonna stretch or something but I don't really know quite what you were doing?? :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bulk - it's just a weird tai chi crap thingy ignore it. It makes me concentrate on straight locked out arms

Today I decided to give box squats ago. I keep falling forward coming out of the hole and box squats are a good way to cure this. The box I had came 3 inches below my knee so with a wide stance squat I was 1-2 inches off parallel max

Warm up

barx20

40kgx20

60kgx15

80kgx5

90kgx5

(belt on)

100kgx5

*110kgx5*

*
120kgx5*

*
130kgx5*

*
140kgx2* - could have got more but leant too far forward thought "screw it" and re racked it

This was a really good way to feel my gluts, hams and adductors working when squatting. Next week I'm going to make a slightly lower box of aerobic step platforms and see where that leaves me

DB place full so no split squats

Romanian Deadlift

60kgx20

100kgx15

110kgx8

120kgx8

*130kgx5*

Leg Press

50kgx20

100kgx20

150kgx20

200kgx8

210kgx8

200kgx8x2

30mins breastroke all done


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work mate! hopefully soon i shall be full squats at those weights :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

No doubt no doubt. Put up some leg pics! I want to see the pins that can squat 120!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ohh you meen those things that have 1 side a half inch smaller! lol will do this tomorrow as i cant be fvcked right now :innocent:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Dude your quad difference will pale to mine if I ever take close enough pics


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

what you mean mate ? lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I measured my legs last night and my left quad is AN INCH AND A HALF smaller than my right which means I have to do more single leg work as it's getting ridiculous. Actually the left side of my body is noticeably smaller than my right, if it gets any worse I might check it out with a physio.....

Anyway had bags of energy so did an intense session. Took about 50 mins because I cut down on my rest periods

Weighted Chins (close neutral)

+10kgx5

+20kgx5

+25kgx5,3,3,3

BW (wide neutral) x13,11

Bench Press paused

40kgx30

50kgx10

60kgx10

70kgx7

75kgx3

80kgx3

82.5kgxhalfway fail

strict (no jerking or twisting) DB Row

50kgx30x2

I've run out of weight at the gym so just being a lot more strict in my movements

Seated Overhead Press

50kgx8,8,6 easy just to pump some blood in there

Finish Off with a tri set

a) Reverse close grip smith press

B) Seated Lateral raises (back of the seat down) from a dead stop

c) Double Hammer curl

50kgx12/8kgx8/14kgDBsx8

60kgx8/8kgx8/16kgDBsx8

70kgx8/8kgx5/18kgDBsx8

Sweating nicely

Also bought 5.5kg of lactose free whey today. All in all a good day


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats a gutter with the left side mate! Hopefully it will pan out soon 

Nice session sounds intense! What was the most rest period? 50kg the heaviest dbs yeah? Whats the lightest? Mibi you could get a chain and attatch a db to the 50kg 1 ? Lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm just going to do more with strict form on the DB Rows. My gym at york has DBs up to 75kg (and a pair at 90kg) so will go heavier then. My bicep tendons sometimes have been hurting when my form is looser - a clear sign I need to clean up my form. Did back work again 2 days in a row as hamstrings were really tight and didn't want to pull something

Today

Deadlifts from a deadstop

60kgx10x2

100kgx10

(semi-sumo)

140kgx6

160kgx5

*170kgx3 2 rep PR*

*
175kgx2 1 rep PR*

Cable Rows slow controlled squeezing scapulae to feel in mid-back

55kgx8

66kgx8

*77kgx8x3 PR* really chuffed at how stronger my mid-back is getting. Already looking thicker

Vertical Traction

stack (100kg) x8x4 easy

Weighted Wide Neutral Grip Pullups

+12kgx5x4

Face Pull/Lateral Raises superset

No more than 45 seconds rest between sets apart from deadlifts where I rested 2/2 and a half minutes. Done in 50 minutes

20x100 metres frontcrawl emphasis on turns

Done for the weekend!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

30 reps with 50kg on dumbell rows?? Fair play man!!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ha i've done 50 before but much looser - the last 10-15 reps were like a power shrug. Each one here was up to my chest not pausing or twisting and repeat. Result = fried lats rear delts and mid-back. RESULT


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Deadlifts are looking good! Youl be breaking 190 no probs soon!


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey man, sorry for taking forever to get back to you, been without the net for a few weeks!

Trainings going well, nice deadlift vid!

I think when im next up in york im going to try and get a guest pass for DL so i can have a look around/find out prices etc and assess wether i can anywhere near afford membership! haha

If its not financially viable for me to join, your more then welcome to come and train at ebor with me if you after a training partner, although this will probably be a waste of money for you lol

Looking forward to freshers?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

DL have a 2 week membership offer for £30. Bear in mind a day pass is normally £15, go and check it out, and be really really really nice to your parents maybe? :thumb: . Where are you living in York I'm on farrar street which is 10mins away from the gym (near the jet petrol station)

My flatmate's at ebor so I might pitch up a few times.

And freshers pretty looking forward to... glad salvation's burnt down cause I hated that place, rammed tight with plastic wannabes more often than not! Willow is where it's at....


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Salvation burnt down?!?! I didnt hear about this haha When did it happen?

I miss tru personally, loved that place! But yep, willow is the most fun, cant beat free prawn crackers

Im living just off the far end of heslington road, but i have my car so distance isnt really a problem for me


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

It was last weekend. apparently it's not so bad and it will re open. And yes I miss tru as well, you didn't turn into a sweaty monster so quickly. I love the free prawn crackers at Willow. Ziggy's not so much to enjoy I had to be absolutely off my face and I always have training on a wednesday evening so I just wanted to go home by then and eat lol I'm so cool.

Heslington road's not far from where I am. The gym's 15 mins walk about 5 in a car. What numbers you putting up?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

F*u*ck my life. Literally


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fvck me thats serious lifting at 132lbs!!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Depressing isn't it

Bench Press

warm up

42.5kgx15

52.5kgx10

62.5kgx8

70kgx5

*80kgx2,2,2*

*
*

Incline DB Press

30kgx8x3 pec was tight stopped

Dumbell Row (strict)

50kgx30,*40 L/R*

Close Grip Bench Press superset with double hammer curl

55kgx8/16kgDbsx8

55kgx8/18kgDBsx8

55kgx8/*20kgDBsx8*

Swimming

20x100 alternating frontcrawl/backstroke


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Were u train in edin m8?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

David Lloyds - I work at the newhaven one by the shore in leith but usually train in costorphine cause it's 5 mins on the bus. Used to train at pleasance gym but we moved house last year and it's 45 mins on the bus now. You?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bambi said:


> David Lloyds - I work at the newhaven one by the shore in leith but usually train in costorphine cause it's 5 mins on the bus. Used to train at pleasance gym but we moved house last year and it's 45 mins on the bus now. You?


aw i've got a few mates who train at d.lloyds there. I used to stay jst up from the pc world but now live out near bathgate. So train at bodybuilding gym in bathgate.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah they are a lot of big lads in there its good motivation. Only problem is moving through all the half-rep bench posers lol  how's your training going, coping with your illness alright?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Yeah they are a lot of big lads in there its good motivation. Only problem is moving through all the half-rep bench posers lol  how's your training going, coping with your illness alright?


lol not been in, my mate was tryna get me a pass to train with him but they don't do them or something.

Not to bad, getting better, liver is all good it was a blockage causing the liver to go daft, stones n sludge. All clear now. Just the bowel really, ulcerative colitis, hopefully it'll stay at bay lol.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmmm they give out member passes if you're on 'vantage' the uber uber uber expensive one but nothing else which is poo. there's a 2 week deal for £30 atm if you're really really keen for it. Good luck with the illness it sounds pretty nasty.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work with the bench mate, hope the pecs ok


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ya i know fkn rip off lol. i was at bannatyne but quit, fkn sh1t gym full of so many pr1ck instructors moan at you for anything... bbing gyms are the way forward, if I had money I'd open my own, not really for profit just for the people.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ryan pec's fine stretched it fine and put some ice on it to stop it being tight. No worries

and SK know what you mean one of the instructors stared at me all through my workout and asked why I brought the bar all the way down to my chest and paused it!!!! I train there because membership is free but would love to go to a proper hardcore gym.

Oh and a guy I know when I was talking about my workout said he could rep 70kg no problem. He's 6 foot 3 and 9 and a half stone! Well I happened to go and check the gym as I finished my shift to see him struggling with the bar!

Leave your ego at the door mate!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Pmsl i hate folk like that haha i hate sh1t spotter more tho! There was a young guy in my gym today doing a 95kg bench, hes quite well built and strong, he asked a guy for a spot and when he was pushing up the guy touched the bar up everytime which i think put him off, cause after the guy left he had another set to do and a mate of his came in and spotted him but never touched the bar and he repped all 6 out no probs lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Ryan pec's fine stretched it fine and put some ice on it to stop it being tight. No worries
> 
> and SK know what you mean one of the instructors stared at me all through my workout and asked why I brought the bar all the way down to my chest and paused it!!!! I train there because membership is free but would love to go to a proper hardcore gym.
> 
> ...


Lol fk sake, end of the day everyone trains differently. I wouldn't critisize anyone as they could be training for powerlifting, strength, size, whatever. But I'd critisize if their form was absolute attrocious. Some lift far to heavy and just do silly half reps.. I don't claim to be the strongest but my lift on bench press was 140kg for a solid good rep to chest and up good form. That was about 6 months ago tho.... I tend to train for bodybuilding though so like to keep the form pretty strict so don't go daft with the weights. Stimulate the muscle not the ego.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Nah mate I know what you mean. I couldn't bench the bar when I started but I was honest about my weaknesses cause I was probably the weakest boy in my school. Always looking for advice and help because I don't know everything and a lot of people have been doing it longer than I have. Atm I'm doing training for athleticism but hopefully strength and size will be a by-product


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Nah mate I know what you mean. I couldn't bench the bar when I started but I was honest about my weaknesses cause I was probably the weakest boy in my school. Always looking for advice and help because I don't know everything and a lot of people have been doing it longer than I have. Atm I'm doing training for athleticism but hopefully strength and size will be a by-product


Yeah I know what you mean for your swimming. And im like that to always wanting to learn, hence why I joined a bbing gym.

My main goal is pure size. Alough I want to be fit and strong and well defined. Im not @rsed about being ripped to a t but nice and lean is good.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah that's why you can't judge in a gym. I saw a guy today using 3kg dumbells for all his exercises. If you didn't know him you'd wonder why but he's just finished remission for cancer treatment and had really bad chemotherapy so just going to the gym is a major achievement for him. Everyone has different goals and those should be respected  like it's obvious you could lift a lot heavier if you wanted but as your aim is size you do more hypertrophy stuff. Apples and oranges


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I realised I hadn't had had a 'fun' leg session for a while so went a bit crazy tonight

Box Squats to parallel

60kgx5

80kgx5

100kgx5

120kgx3 VIDEO

Leg Press

210kgx8x8

Walking Lunges

40kgBBx50 metres x8 times

Leg Curl

60kgx6x6

Stiff Legged Deadlift

100kgx20x2

Pain


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate, get that vid up! Nice back shot mate, your always taking pics now :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Oi! It's the second shot I took in like the last month and what's WRONG with being a photo whore exactly     

I'm splitting my next upper body day into two days because I only have half an hour to work out tomorrow and the day after. Going to be short and BRUTAL


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Spose theres nothing wrong  there will be loads of pics on fb come end of sept when i come back from holiday  lol doubt it will be posey pics but never know :lol:

Nice man, whats the plan?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Weighted Chins ups wide grip partial range focusing on keeping tension on lats not biceps/ superset with T-bar row

BWx15

+10kgx8 /70kgx8

+15kgx8/80kgx8

+20kgx4x4/90kgx8x3 then 75kgx30

V Grip Pull down superset with Hammer Strength Row machine

70kgx8/50kg x8 L/R

75kgx8/75kg x8 L/R

80kgx6/ 80kgx 8 L/R

80kgx4/ 85kgx8 L/R

Face Pulls

30kgx20

35kgx15

40kgx8

45kgx8

took 28 minutes and hurt like a beeyatch


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fook me mate you do some fast workouts! You sgould give the 300 programme a try see what your time is


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

all weights paused at bottom then explosively lifted per rep. Aim is to improve bench speed off chest so concentrating on driving with as much speed as possible

Seated Dumbell Shoulder Press superset with Barbell shrugs

20kgx15 (per dumbell)/60kgx30

24kgx15/100kgx20

28kgx8/100kgx20

30kgx8/100kgx20

*32kgx6* (if I'd had a hand off would have got 8)/100kgx20]]

HS Shoulder Press with Incline DB Press

60kgx15/24kg (per DB)x15

70kgx8/ 28kgx8

80kgx5/30kgx8

Caught a breather

EZ Curls

30kgx12

35kgx12

37.5kgx12

40kgx8

Close Grip Bench Press

somexpump

shoulders are murdered but loved it. Deadlifts Saturday


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice shoulder pressing mate! good luck with deadlifts :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

OK went and swam because I'm not doing enough

What I HATE though is people coming up to you who swim with their head above the water, can't push off, can't do tumble turns etc and lecture me on how i'm swimming wrong. I had a lady today tell me how my frontrawl breathing was wrong. Excuse me miss but I have friends swimming in the european championships in budapest and who hold national records and I myself have swum at nationals many many times and I've been doing it wrong all along?

I feel like the huge guys in the gym must feel when they're told they're doing an exercise 'wrong'. I get it all the time, not to mention skinny chavs racing against me for a length trying to beat me and show off to the girls.

I managed to swim a 33second breastroke today, slightly under my PB time but it was hand-timed so not counting it. I did lots of breastroke technique work and some fly conditioning to keep my aerobic capacity going. About 200 lengths in all over an hour and a half/two hours.

Oh and Edinburgh uni have said they're full up for the muscle biopsy scan (as you get paid for it) but I'm to come along next week anyway in case someone has second thoughts


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

What kind of weight do you military press mate? That's some good dumbell pressing....

Your 1RM should be about 75kg?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Um, not sure. I have never maxed out on seated but standing can only do about 50kg :ban: . Did 50kg for 8 seated after heavy bench pressing and that was quite easy. Always been good with dumbell pressing. Will take a video next time to show I'm not talking out my ar$e as well


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol nah I believe you. When I train delts after chest I can only dumbell press 31.5kg for 5 reps, but yet I can barbell press 72.5kg for 4 reps lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lol at the swimming, was the woman older or younger ? i need to get something to keep me fit! going to see about starting up tukido over the weekend then probs start next week


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ryan the woman was older. Sigh....

Well update on one of my old swimming team people he came 19th overall in the heats for 200 breast and failed to qualify for the semis but he got 200 breast in 2mins 15 which is only slightly slower than my 200 free

Deadlifts

warmed up with power cleans 60kgx5x2

60kgx10

100kgx10

140kgx3x2 beltless

160kgx3 belt

*180kgx3 2 rep PR* belt chalk VIDEO when I get home (along with others)

Romanian Deadlifts

100kgx10

110kgx10

120kgx8

*125kgx8*

Cable row

66kgx15

*78kgx9x3* 1 rep PR

66kgx10

Ez Bar Row

up to 80kgx12 then 60kgx30

some chin ups to finish off

Cardio

2000m on rowing machine in 8mins14 (record is 8mins dead, at start of workout)

EVERYONE was watching me deadlift so I had an audience of about 20 people lol. Got a few compliments though


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one on the deadlifts mate! Get that vid up asap  lmao i need to come up one time on back day if you get those free passes lol get a whole bunch of folk deadlifting :thumb: :lol: what was the compliments you got?

And see thinking of it are you the only person who deadlifts in your gym haha?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I've seen a guy deadlift 200kgx11 and another guy do 200kgx1, and one other person do 150kgx5 with awful rounded back form and thats it. I think a lot of people were surprised I could even budge something over twice my bodyweight, let alone lift it 3 times

VIDEO


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

That's awesome mate well done!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats awesome mate clean controlled reps well done!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i seem to have a violin stuck in the end of my penis


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> i seem to have a violin stuck in the end of my penis


You sure it's not just a snapped G string? :thumb:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Bambi said:


> You sure it's not just a snapped G string? :thumb:


its a violin, or a fiddle. i cant tell. my foreskin blinds it all.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Well done on the Deadlifting mate!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Note to self

Don't do 100 lengths breastroke the day before bench press unless you want jelly shoulders and triceps

This was an error

Bench

worked up to two sets of 5 with 75kg and a set of 3 with 77.5kg but shoulders and triceps were ridiculoulsly sore

DB Row

50kgx40,40 L/R

DB Incline Bench touching chest

28kgx10

32kgx5x3

Close Grip Bench Press false grip

55kgx12x4

triceps loving the false grip

Preacher curls xpump

Felt a bit off but lots of carbs and better now. Annoyed that I didn't realise swimming would make benching such a chore


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

cheeky gun shot for you all

EDIT: Baaaaaah won't rotate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well now you know not to swim

Before chest work  , gunnage looks good, what they measuring at?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Still alive, still watching, and still wondering how much drag you get in the water from all that hair on your head  .

'Tis surprising how much training the day before can take out of you, especially if your glycogen replenishment was sub-optimal.

All the best my friend,

J


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Josh,

Well meant to squat today but an incident in the pool that required your super poster here to the rescue meant I finished late on my shift filling out health and safety and accident report forms. By the time I got in the gym I knew squatting would just kill me (ate rubbish today as well) so I did some light box squats, leg press and leg extensions and went home.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

dunn duh dun dunnnn.. its SUPER BAMBI!!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

today cardio

30x100 frontcrawl on 1min30 very easy emphasis on turns. Lost a bit of fitness but will come back as I start doing more work in the run up to BUCS


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Whats BUCS ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

BUCS are university championships, get olympic swimmers there as well

Today

Close Grip Bench Press (false grip, down to an inch off chest because shoulders and chest take over otherwise)

40kgx10

50kgx10

60kgx8

*62.5kgx5*

*
65kgx5*

*
67.5kgx5*

*
70kgx5*

Fantastic movement hopefully it will strengthen my relatively weak triceps quickly

Pullups

bwx a lot

Incline Bench

60kgx8

62.5kgx8

65kgx8

Cable Rows

66kgx15

*78kgx10x3*

Arms blah


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Arms blah, I usually say this to myself when it's time to train them :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I get so bored training them but I need to because it's holding back my other lifts... especially my bench... my triceps lose strength but my chest doesn't but it's SO boring. give me deadlifts or pullups or rows any day. I couldn't do an hour of arms like the wee jakies in the gym or I'd be bored to tears!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Like the wee jakies in the gym :lol: :lol:

Why dont you train tris and bis seperate with something else? I.e back and one or the other? Then your not doing what you hate and training arms on there own


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Sometimes i do push/pull and put biceps at the end of back/chest but it means I train them when i'm tired and as they're already proportionally weaker I need to train them more, especially triceps. I'm doing a upper/lower split at the moment that I enjoy (that's why there are rows and pull ups and bench in the workout  . Basically arms need to be done so manning up and getting it done!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see  well hopefully this shal prevail for you and your tricep strength will go BOOOOM!!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Cardio today - was going to deadlift but back has been stiff

3500 metres swimming, doing 100s of breastroke and frontcrawl, 50s of butterfly/breast/freestyle sprints. Turns improving, slowly.

I'm much more wary of training now because of injuries i've had. If something feels tight I'll ice it take iboprofen and put tigerbalm on it, do extra foam rolling and joint mobility work. I'd much rather miss a day's training and make it up later than aggravate an injury. I understand why bodybuilders train with (proportionally) lighter weights than you think they'd be able to - an injury is just such an annoyance and people like Yates had to retire early because of them. Not that I am comparing myself to them of course


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

So whens the next proper session  ? Sure your not comparing yourself to then thats just the ego coming in  lol! Btw did you find out if those passes can be used at the DL in glasgow yet?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I have no ego - it's not my fault I'm so amazing :ban:

I've checked and unfortunately they can only be used at either of the two Edinburgh ones  . I've given one to my wee bro but the other one I've said to my mum hands off! and it has your name on it if you can come through; I could pay part of your coach fee or something as I know it's a way for you. I'm free 1st-10th september 

Should be deadlifting tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Cardio today - was going to deadlift but back has been stiff
> 
> 3500 metres swimming, doing 100s of breastroke and frontcrawl, 50s of butterfly/breast/freestyle sprints. Turns improving, slowly.
> 
> I'm much more wary of training now because of injuries i've had. If something feels tight I'll ice it take iboprofen and put tigerbalm on it, do extra foam rolling and joint mobility work. I'd much rather miss a day's training and make it up later than aggravate an injury. I understand why bodybuilders train with (proportionally) lighter weights than you think they'd be able to - an injury is just such an annoyance and people like Yates had to retire early because of them. Not that I am comparing myself to them of course


Dang thats a lot of swimming....u training for the channel or something?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ha it's relatively normal to what I used to swim or what I swam at uni. when I did 1500 metres I would train 2x a day, 6x a week, 6km min per session, which is over 70km a week! At uni I'll swim nearly 20km a week. At the moment i'm doing 10-15km a week and the intensity is very much lowered.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> I have no ego - it's not my fault I'm so amazing :ban:
> 
> I've checked and unfortunately they can only be used at either of the two Edinburgh ones  . I've given one to my wee bro but the other one I've said to my mum hands off! and it has your name on it if you can come through; I could pay part of your coach fee or something as I know it's a way for you. I'm free 1st-10th september
> 
> Should be deadlifting tomorrow hopefully


yess no ego  haha!

gutter mate! well il def get up there no probs  i aint a little poor kid i can make my own way up! lol im just lazy and scared also that i will get lost cause ive never been to edinburgh on my own :lol: cool mate :thumb: il post up in here what my college days are on the 30th cause thats when i go back  il have plenty of cash anyway! got 20 quid on me atm but that has to be used to get to work experience next week so will have like a fiver left from that, get a tenner odds from my wee job, gotta take these denim shorts back i dont like which will give me 12 quid, mums giving me 20 to do the garden plus 20 pocket cash from the loving grandmother  (would be more but i pay half my contract :innocent: lol) so should have about 50-60 quid! lol

good stuff, hope it goes well :beer:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

hahaha ryan - with my squat and bench I can't really have an ego they're pathetic realy :cursing:

Today

Power Cleans

up to 65kgx5

Deadlifts

65kgx20

105kgx10

145kgx3

belt

165kgx3

chalk

*185kgx2 1 rep and form PR* got 3rd rep 2 inches above knees but couldn't lock it out

Light Leg Curls

Dumbell rows - got fed up with these 3sets of 15 strict and squeezing like cardio really

Vertical Traction - stack 4 sets of 8

Rear Delts

Probably benching tomorrow as am travelling down to my student house in York on Monday and will probably be roped into swimming


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well done on that second rep! Dont worry about the bench and squat bud theyl come up in time!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good deads mate, well done!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Update - travelling to york tomorrow, will be training next week but tomorrow have been asked to help out coaching so no time for gym. Did a quick 45 min sesh just now

BB Bench

worked up to 70kg 5x5. Good for a set of 5 at 80 now and a single at 90 even I reckon

Incline DB Bench

20kgx8

24kgx8

28kgx8

32kgx8

Shoulders blah

arms blah


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think if you could bench 70 for 5x5 your good for 5 at 85 and perhaps a single or so at 95  you dont like training minor groups do you hence the "blah" lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

they're really boring. My shoulders triceps were fried from chest work so overhead pressing and close grip bench press were both rubbish and curls I knocked out 2 sets of 8 at 40kg then a set of 20 at 30kg. It's probably why I like training back so much - you can knock round a lot of heavy weight and feel badass!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao! that is true, cant wait to get my dead up! 110kg 5x5 is the aim tomorrow for me


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

So I'm in York and have done a wee bit of training

Monday - swimming

Highlight: couple of comments about 'weight training paying off' and 'you will feel heavy in the water won't you'

Lowlight: feeling like I was sinking the whole session. about 4000metres overall. Max effort set was *20x50metres frontcrawl kick on 50 seconds with rest* and my legs pretty much cramped up from the start. I'm going to have to up the training a bit more otherwise my fitness will go rapidly

Tuesday - legs! (not as sore as I thought they'd be from all the kicking)

Squats

barx10x3

40kgx10

60kgx10

80kgx8

90kgx5

100kgx3

105kgx1

107.5kgx1

*115kg (5kg PR*) x1 ugly as sin, depth questionable but I'm going to count it  

Narrow stance squats, quads elevated, paused at bottom

70kgx8x4

Romanian Deadlifts (shoes on - normally am barefoot)

60kgx10

100kgx10

120kgx10

130kgx5x2

110kgx10

some half-hearted ab training cause I know I need to do it - weak point on squatting

Legs aching today!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate  roll on the next 5kg!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job dudeface!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Thursday - just some shoulder and little bit of tricep work

DB Press

20kgx12

24kgx12

30kgx8

*32kgx7 1 rep PR*

30kgx8

28kgx8

Dead Stop Laterals

10kgx8x4

Machine Shoulder Press

80kgx8x2

90kgx9x2

Close Grip Bench Press

60kgx8x4

Rope Pulldown x till I was bored


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry lads been at Leeds Festival but still got two workouts in

Thursday - Back

Chin Ups

*BWx25 9 rep PR* last ones a bit iffy

+20kgx8x3

DB Row (same number each arm)

50kgx8

55kgx8

60kgx8

*65kgx12 5KG PR*

*
60kgx20 3 rep PR*

55kgx20

Now I don't see those DBs for another 6 weeks before I go to uni. Boo hoo

Some other stuff I can't remember

Sunday - mix of stuff was pretty shattered by festival (travelling to Leeds from York every day) and it was 8am so did some pump and maintenance stuff

Romanian Deadlifts slow negative

110kgx12x2

Bench Press focusing on tucking elbows and taking stress of shoulder

72.5kgx4x6

Machine Shoulder Press

70kgx15x2

DB Incline

30kgx8x3

Preacher Curls

30kgx15x4 pumped as hell.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

mate thats some insane rowing! whats the max DBs down there?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

there's two pairs at 70 and 75kg, and a single dumbell at 90 so a way to go. Also want to make my form stricter before I go any heavier or my bicep tendons won't like me


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

damn thats some heavy dbs lol most in my gym is 55kg but there is a pair of oly db bars which i could wack 25kg plates on if i ever got that high lol but doubt it would work out using it haha


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I've seen guys on youtube get custom made dumbells. Check out a guy called Matt Kroc there's a video of him rowing 300 pounds (roughly 130kilos!) for 13 reps! And it's a big dumbell

Today

Romanian Deadlifts slow negative

60kgx20

100kgx10

120kgx8

*130kgx8 3 rep PR*

*
135kgx5 grip 5kg PR*

*
(straps) 120kgx12 4 rep PR*

Squats

Couldn't get any decent weight, my hams, glutes and lower back were pretty fried so I did some reps with 80kg and took the ego hammering

Cable Pullthroughs slow negative

50kgx12x4

Leg Press

200kgx12x2

Worked out one of my weaknesses in squats. My abs. Actually going to have to do weighted ab work now after ignoring it for so long :ban:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice rom deadlifts, after you telling me to do weighted ab work now you gotta do it! Lol and fvck me thats a big db lol im gona look it up!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yep - I have no interest in abs but I know it's the weak link in the chain.

On a side note - do not squat in normal trainers! I forgot my converse shoes today and had to train in normal nikes and the feeling was horrible like I was going to tip forward at any moment! Flat soles all the way !


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Back and abs

Weighted Chins (shoulder width, semi-supinated)

BWx10 dead hang

+10kgx8

*+20kgx8 (2 rep PR I think)*

+25kgx6

+30kgx3 (equal PB and did more reps before than I did when I last hit this so happy)

+15kgx8

BWx10x2 dead hang

Back pumped as hell

Cable Rows

66kgx12

78kgx8x3

66kgx12

EZ Bar Rows

80kgx8x3

EZ Curls

40kgx4x4 (bis fried from all the back work)

30kx15

ABs

Weighted V sits

+10kgx8x4 30 secs rest between (easy)


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

F*ckin hell, awesome chins there dude.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

strong chinning mate! What shoes did you wear in the gym? Lol was it like nike airs or what?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Update

last two days I've had a ferocious headcold which is annoy me. dunno why it's so sunny. So I've not done very much. I did 8 singles at 80kg on the bench to try and fix my form and get used to the weight as I find it a psychological block.... pathetic I know. Did 8 reps with 85kg on the hammer strength shoulder press so not bad and repped 70kg on reverse smith press no problem so know I'm getting stronger

Today I deadlifted and missed 190kg twice. Both times due to not getting tight enough. It goes up so quickly to my knees it looks like I'm going to clean it.... and then gets stuck. Due to tight hips and glutes not firing and just being plain weak :cursing: so I'm getting it next week before I get on holiday or 180kg for 5 not sure yet. Highlight I got 87kg for 8 on cable row, 9kg PR, and not much else.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hope the headcolds subside soon buddy, get your ass in gear and get that 190 up! I wana see you over 200 by new year boy


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Good job mate keep it up, hope you start to feel better! Unlucky about the DL dude. And don't let 80kg hold you back. Never be intimidated by a weight.....Every weight is girly weight. :thumbup1:

After seeing how easy JW benched 220kg makes me realise how pathetically weak I am. Gonna get strong now out of sheer embaressment of low strength levels lol. Can't wait to get my **** on 5/3/1! Gonna start reading it tonight actually!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes seeing someone bench 35kg more than I can deadlift is never a fun sight

However on the plus side since my training became more strength orientated I've had more comments about 'size' (that's what she said) than when I was training for both strength and hypertrophy. 5/3/1 is a good program might go back to it soon when am at uni. I just really don't like high reps on the deadlift


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

SSSSAAHHHWEEEETTT!!

Btw check your facebook lol. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Actually lold


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey man, i'm going to follow this because i used to be a competitive swimmer through my life. Since i was around 6 years old until 15 years old. I'm now only 16 haha. I could have carried on but didn't, as i just got bored of swimming length after length every day for 2 hours. My 100FC time was 57 which for a 15 year old wasn't too bad. Butterfly is a great stroke too! 1.01 i went on 100Butterfly.

Good luck in your journy mate! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey dude those are some impressive times! Slightly ahead of you on the frotcrawl(55.9) but haven't done a 100 fly in god knows did one after 2 hours training and got a 1.08 so probably a bit behind you lol. Know what you mean about boredom - when I train alone I do a v02 max set to get the blood pumping some drills and that's it. It can be dull. What kind of training you doing mate? Swimming will give you an amazing base to start on especially back and shoulder strength. Wish I'd started at 16 than wait till I was 18 lol


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

I used to do V02, Threshold and some nice and easy sessions full of drills, pull, kick, starts and turns etc. Yeah totally agree, swimming is great on the shoulders, everyone that has "guessed my sport" all said swimming due to shoulders haha.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Well back's f*u*cked. Was going to train today but even walking is painful. Old injury flared up, jacked up to the nines on ibuprofen but it's not helping  . Sad times


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Get some ice on that thing! What happend when you injured it before?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Well I went to the minor injuries clinic and they said that it's a soft tissue injury. No more ruptured discs thank goodness. So training this week'll be buggered then, definetly no heavy lower body stuff, machines if anything, and probably not best to push it on the upper body. Ice and ibuprofen is the way forward


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just do light db work or something? 10kg db full body workout superset all in one :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Got an appointment with a back surgeon/physio person who specialises in sport people just before I go away. He'll see if my old spine injury (semi-herniated L5 disk) has got any worse since I last saw him (a year ago). If it has I'm looking at giving up squatting and deadlifting definetly     ah well I'll have to become a bicep lad :ban:  :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Don't be so negative dude I'm sure it'll be fine!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

It wont come to that mate! Dont worry  think positive me boy!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

So the physio person phoned and said they had an appointment today, so got work off and went.

Luckily the disc isn't damaged, the muscle around it is very tight and swollen and will take up to a week to get back to normal. It's feeling good today and I can walk around with only very mild discomfort, though I am still on (not very strong) ibuprofen.

However the physio said the reason I will have hurt my back is that my bum isn't strong. My right bumcheek especially is really weak. This made sense; when I thought about why I failed a squat or deadlift it was glute/hip weakness every time. So i started doing single leg glute bridges for rehab and it was tough.

I'm also debating what my goals are. Currently I barely fill out a large size t shirt at the shoulders and I'm thinking doing a more BB size orientated program to put on a few pounds. This will be at the expense of swimming though. Or I could do a PLing program, and risk my joint injuries. Or i could mix and match and get the best of both worlds and potentially the worst

But I went to the gym today :thumb: and managed a reasonable workout. i had to be careful and use perfect form or my back didn't like me. It was just upper back today

Chin Ups

BWx10

+10kgx8

+15kg8

+25kgx6,4

+20kgx6

BWx10

Cable Rows

56kgx8

66kgx8

78kgx8

87kgx5

78gx8

66kgx15

UH close grip pulldown

66kgx8

76kgx8

87kgx8

*100kgx3* 10kg cheap PR I think

87kgx5

DB Row very very strict no straps

40kgx15 L/R

46kgx15 L/R

50kgx15 L/R

HS Row

somexpump

Foam rolling, lower back rehab, pumped back, done


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats good news about the back mate glad to hear it, How did the back feel during the workout?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

It ached a bit when my form wasn't perfect, i.e. jerking on rows. Made sure all the tension was in the lats = no pain. Can use this as an excuse to clear my form up


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just take it easy mate! Dont want you out the deadlifting game for when im up  lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Not sure I'll be back to deadlifting my max by then :S but we'll see how two weeks holiday does


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You still doing what you said and the odd training session over there if theres a gym?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great news about the back!  

As for goals, what i would do is keep the swimming minimal, 1-2 times weekly. And go all out eating tons of low GI clean food. ALOT. And do a BB routine. As to not put to much stress on your joints. You will still develop strength to a degree anyway, but at this point i think you should be most concerned about health. So def BB routine.

However if not too fussed about joints etc, then PL and GRUB up, growth will come if kcals are high enough mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You aint half dishing out the advice tonight bri buddy! Lol sounding like a pro here  haha


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha, cheers ma man! While I'm in the mood is there anything i can help you with? PMSL.

Actually how about you give me some tips for my squat? 

Give me till xmas, I'll be hittin half descent numbers, they'll be better than my bench anyway pmsl.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bri, I'm thinking 5/3/1 with a bit more volume at the end. Main effort is of course the movement. Not quite boring but big because I want it to be KINDA fun lol. As for swimming, yeah man, no more than 2-3 times a week. I'm pretty sure I can maintain on that even improve sprint times if i stay focused


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Bri, I'm thinking 5/3/1 with a bit more volume at the end. Main effort is of course the movement. Not quite boring but big because I want it to be KINDA fun lol. As for swimming, yeah man, no more than 2-3 times a week. I'm pretty sure I can maintain on that even improve sprint times if i stay focused


That's pretty much what I'm doing atm mate. I'm doing 5/3/1 first then doing like 3 or 4 other assistance exercises. For example my back workout tomorrow will look something like this....

Deads - 5/3/1

T-bar rows - 4 x 8

Dumbell rows - 10, 8, 6

Lat pull downs - 3 x 10

Wide grip seated rows SS with close grip - 3 x 8 (WG) / 3 x 8 (CG)

I'm also a fan of pyramiding sets like on the dumbell rows, I seem to get good strength gains doing that :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bulk - that sounds about right. If i do 5/3/1 though I will train back twice a week - width work (weighted chins, pulldowns, T bar rows) on bench day and 'thickness' (high rep dumbell rows, cable rows, shrugs etc) on deadlift day. Working my back more than once a week always goes well.

Well I went swimming today, can swim but back is still rather tight so pushing off from the wall hurt. Swam about 600 metres LOL. Before that I had a gym sesh 

:thumb:

Warm Up

200 push ups in 5minutes ish

Main Set

Bench Press

barx10x3

40kgx10

50kgx10

60kgx3

70kgx3

80kgx3... getting easier, last one was a grinder so didn't go for a fourth

Incline DB Press, DBs touching chest

26kgx8

30kgx8

32kgx8,8,3 (lol)

HS Shoulder Press

40kgx8

70kgx8

60kgx10x3

Reverse Grip Smith Press

60kgx8x3

Lateral Raises

10kgx10

*12kgx8*

*
14kgx8 cheap PBs*

Flies for da pumpzzzzz


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Rehab day

lots of warm up glute work, foam rolling etc

Goblet squats (hold a dumbell in front of you and squat, pretty straightforward)

12kgDBx8

20kgDBx8

28kgDBx8

36kgDBx8

light Squats superset with leg extensions. For squats I was focusing on back and core being tight, knees not caving in etc

barx10/20kgx20

40kgx10/40kgx20

50kgx10/60kgx20

60kgx10/80kg (stack)x20

very light weight but felt fine. Will gradually add the weight up when back from holiday, focusing on keeping form good. Felt really weak going this light but has to be done!

Romanian deadlifts superset with seated leg curls

barx10/20kgx10

60kgx10/40kgx10

80kgx10/50kgx10

100kgx10/60kgx10

thought I'd have more back problems with these but no, very easy and smooth and felt it in all the right places and can defo up the weight back to normal on these :thumb:

Some pump up stuff for holiday

Highlights

EZ Curl

*40kgx10 2rep PR*

*
42.5kgx8 5 rep PR*

*
45kgx5 2.5kg PR*

Some tricep stuff, some flies, core work done.

Tomorrow down to see muse at wembley stadium. Chilling at gf's for a bit (trying to persuade her to meet up with Bri as we're nearby, but apparently it's a way  ) then KOS


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad the workout went ok! Where you at and you on about bri from here  ? Lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

My gf lives in Horsham and Bri's in Eastbourne so while I'm there we were thinking of scaring away all the bicep boys - am trying to organise a meet up but it's a trek from Horsham so not sure if I can plus she's got to go see a neurologist some time next week so not sure if it can go ahead.

while we're on the subject Ry, you still up for coming to Edin to train?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

How far is it bud? Im guessing she would be driving you or something? Lol

and yeah mate ofcourse! Did we not say it would be the sat after im back lol? so will be the 25th?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Mate would be awesome if we could meet up but don't worry if it'll upset the gf. Bodypower will roll around quicker than you know it!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm trying to but apparently there's a SCHEDULE and things and me buggering off to eastbourne "when you're big enough already (lol)" is not one of them. I'll try softening her up tomorrow :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

what does being big have to do with meeting someone :laugh: gals are funny like that lmao


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

This is true Ryan. however she is cooking me free food so I'm not moaning lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice lol what she gona be cooking ya  ? wish my girl could cook, shed most likely kill me if she tried :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Little update guys

I've been in horsham for the last few days with the girlfriend all good. I've managed to 'persuade' her (  ) to take time out from being soppy to go to the gym. yesterday I went to the local gym (5.75 guess pass :ban: ) and it was a terrible gym. No barbells or plates, dumbells went up to 30kg and a few rubbish machines (apart from an awesome tricep one) so I did a metric ton of volume and got everyone staring at me like I was Schwarzenegger repping the 30kg dumbells (LOL).

Today I went to Crawley and went to Forest Gym - a hardcore little place in the middle of a log cabin a forest. It was heaven. Pictures of bodybuilders everywhere, hardcore kit and some seriously massive guys. I did a ton of volume back work - tried out the pullover machine, T bar row and the pulldown concentrating on the squeeze and getting a good pump and it was awesome! Trying to get in another trip tomorrow. Back is almost better but it twinged a bit warming up with deadlifts so I'll leave them to next time but it's almost back to normal :beer: . Tomorrow if I can I will work out legs then KOS!!!!    and then holiday gun wars with Ryan :thumb:

And Bri it's 3 hours on the train to Eastbourne and someone committed suicide on the Crawley tracks today so don't think I can make it. Probably good as I feel like a weed atm anyway. Wait till the expo. I'm well psyched for when i can start after hols and get the mass going :beer: :thumb


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one the ace gym find  i think i remember one of the mods locations saying that lol

holiday gun wars baby  :lol: will be a laugh with my puney ceps :thumb: lmao i'l be in a gym there taking them aswell lmao!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

So I went to the hardcore pit today - had an awesome sessions. did some deadlifts and felt no pain whatsoever so kept going and had a good session

Deadlifts

60kgx10

100kgx10

120kgx5

140kgx5

160kgx3

185kgx2 beltless and chakless and the diameter of the plates was smaller so a PR! 25kg beltless PR 

Leg Press x pump

Incline DB press 32.5kgx8x4

some arm stuff

Kos at 6am tomorrow


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice little last session  enjoy kos mate  im getting picked up at 6amfriday!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Right I'm back, not lost/gained any weight on the way even though i ate like a complete pig.

yesterday I did a leg training session absoutely shattered from not sleeping through a night flight. Worked up to an easy 90kgx5 squats then 4 sets of 8 at 70 nice and deep. Romanian Deadlifts worked up to 2x8 at 130kg, the heaviest I've gone on these after squats, and the most reps. Today my legs had heavy DOMs going up the stairs, first real quad doms for a while! Leg pressing just doesn't cut it!

Today was a back session, my final one before I start 5/3/1 *(AND STICK TO IT)*. Nothing of note, my back felt sore for some reason, so stuck in the pump zone. Tomorrow i'll go do a 5/3/1 bench session, working off a 1RM of 85 as I think I can get that easy. This week is a bit different because of friends but I go back to my uni gym the week after (a week before freshers to make sure everything's in order) my schedule will look like this

MonAM: Squat 5/3/1

MonPM: 1 hr swim/coaching

Tues: Bench 5/3/1

Wes: 1 hr swimming

Thurs: Dead 5/3/1

Fri AM: Mil Press 5/3/1

Fri PM: Coaching

Sat: 2 hrs swimming/off

Sun: 1hr coaching, swimming/off

(alternating sat and sun for swim sessions) this is 3 hrs less traning than last year and hopefully will let me grow more. If not I'll just do the 2x1hr sessions. And we have like 4-5 galas this term anyway so often those weekend sessions won't happen


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yo buddy! good plan for the training, hopefully you can grow acefully, do you havto wear speedos when swimming? never asked but thought it should lol, ohh and if you find a live stream for olympia then link me through fb :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2010olympia/

Of course I wear speedos mate but jammers, they go to my knees. No budgie smugglers for me lol. Skintight all the way


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool lol who won mr o? I was shattered so didnt bother staying up!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

*warm up *

*
*

rotator cuff work

*Main set Bench Press*

barx10x2

40kgx10x2

55kgx5 (5 second pause each rep)

62.5gx5 (5 second pause each rep)

*70kgx10 2 rep PR* lose tightness quickly and triceps tire way before chest

*
Accessory Work*

Incline Press

50kgx10

55kgx10

60kgx10x3

DB Row

50kgx10x5 - starting easy

Reverse Close Grip Smith Press

60kgx10x4

DB Laterals

who cares they're irrelevant xpump


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one mate, your DB rows are awesome.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheers mate. In a week I get to go back to my uni gym with DBs up to 75kg which is a good thing because the 50kg are starting to feel a bit light for rows now! Now if I could transfer that to my bench.......

btw Bulk do you use straps at all? I use straps for everything above 50kg as my grip still needs work...


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Be awesome rowing 75kg!

Nah don't use straps at all mate, don't like the one's I had. Actually find it easier without. My grip is good now, 50kg is easy to hold onto for me.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Damn you I have the tiniest wrists ever - big hands but tiny wrists and the hammer strength dbs at my gym have really thick handles so they're a biatch to hold onto. the ivanko ones at my edin gym are so much easier to hold!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i think you could row the 75's! should give it a bash and video it :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ryan - I will try soon but it would be with a lot of body english lol!

Squats again today yay!

Warm up squats

60kgx5

70kgx5

working sets

82.5kgx5

87.5kgx5

92.5kgx5 EASY - should have probably done more but was happy to keep form perfect. deeper than I've ever gone before so a form PR (that's what she said lol)

Boring But Big - close stance squats paused at bottom for extra fun

72.5kgx8x4

Romanian Deadlift

60kgx12

100kgx12

120kgx8x4 (had to use straps last two sets as grip went. dunno why....)

Was absolutely shattered by the end - can't lift in the mornings without having brain fog, so I just went and had a steam room rather than swimming. It's amazing how 3 exercises can absolutely kill you


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh fvck it mate get it done  lol

That you STICKING to 5/3/1 now? Lol how finding the first few sessions on it? It is nuts how 3 exercises can drain you but tbh im drained after a few working sets of a compound :lol:

Ohh and you on fb mate? So we can chat about sat :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I will be later mate I'm just out in the pub on my phone... cool i know. and yes STICKING to 5/3/1 now like pritstick  . My legs are jelly and stairs are not fun lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Il just chat tomorrow then bud cause im due some sleep soon  lol

Yeah i feel ya it wasa nightmare today comingdown to get ready then walking up and down the stairs in thegfs house alot :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Barbell Push Press - don't like standing military and this variant takes a little strain off my back

30kgx5

35kgx5

working sets

37.5kgx5

42.5kgx5

*47.5kgx9 PR*

Boring But Big - standing Mil press

35kgx8x4

next time i will do seated DB press which I much prefer

Close Grip bench (false grip lowering to about 2 inches above chest so it is all triceps)

50kgx10

55kgx10

60kgx10

*65kgx10 5 repPR*

50kgx20

DB Laterals (one arm at atime)

10kgx10x2

12kgx10x2

EZ Curls

30kgx10

35kgx10

40kgx10,7 bit of body english

30kgx20

swim a bit


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate 2 pbs! Whats a bit of body english? Lol

Just gona drop you a pmabout sat so dont go no-where!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Body english is when you use momentum a bit. So my curls weren't super strict, or perfect full ROM but they left my biceps with aching and feeling pumped. Not going to get anything curling the little pink dumbells


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see! Damn i was going to use them on sat to show my alphaness


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Deadlift day (Ryan came along!)

warm up

barx10

60kgx10

80kgx5

100kgx10

work sets

130kgx5

150kgx5

+belt + chalk

*170kgx5 2 rep PR*

Cable Rows

67kgx8

78kgx8

67kgx8x2

Lat Pulldowns

67kgx8

78kgx8

87kgx8x2 deep stretch at the top

DB Rows

50kgx15x3

Done and Ryan is a big lad much bigger than he looks in his avvi. Great lad and strong as well


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Great lifting mate. Sounds like you had a good day


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Was some top lifting you done yest mate! Was good to put a face to the username aswell :beer: some back width you got mate! Next time its down to my sh1tty gym  :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm jealous of you two punks!

Nice one though guys! x


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Why you jelous buddy?! Lol x


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bri get some workouts logged on. wendler btw says if you're feeling fresh you don't HAVE to do the deload cycle. My plan is to run 3 cycles without a deload then take one the week before my biggest BUCS swimming gala. If I'm feeling too tired obviously I will take a deload before then

warm Up

rotator cuff work

bench Press (all sets apart from final one paused on chest for 5 seconds)

barx10x2

40kgx5x2

50kgx5

work sets

60kgx3

67.5kgx3

*75kgx6 - PR of some sort*. messed it up lifting it off I need someone to lift it off for my because my tightness vanishes completely :cursing:

Weighted Chin ups

BWx8

+10kgx8x4

lats were screaming after this, workng them 2 days in a row

Boring But Big - Incline Press. For these I don't lock out but do it in the bottom half of motion to keep the stress on the chest

52.5kgx10

57.5kgx10

62.5kgx10

60kgx10x2

Close Grip Bench Press

50kgx8

55kgx8

60kgx5x2 - triceps far too fried for this

single arm laterals

10kgx12x2

12kgx12x2

EZ Curls (a bit of cheating)

32.5kgx8

*42.5kgx8 5 rep PR* - wasn't perfect form and the youtube nazis would probably hate it. But who cares?

32.5kg x pump sets.

Did some frontcrawl kick because I forgot my jammers so couldn't train properly. Sigh.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate, i know what you mean about the lifting off, what about setting the bar a bit lower than usual? Sometimes that works for me on heavy sets of bench


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I find the lift off fine personally, even with 125kg


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmmm I think I've discovered the solution: man the fvck up!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cocky bastard!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Monday: get down to uni. get texted asking to coach. go along to coach. get made to swim 3x400IM instead. Die.

Tuesday: wake up aching in places where you should not ache. 2 shakes and 2 bacon/egg/sausage/ketchup sandwiches later, begin to feel better. Gym.

Squats

warm up sets

work sets

82.5kgx3

90kgx3

97.5kgx3 (only did prescribed reps)

depth has got better on these need to stop leaning forward though

Boring But Big Close stance squats

72.5kgx10x5 *+1 set and +2 reps per set* from last time. Almost shat out my eyeballs it was that tough

Romanian Deadlifts

60kgx12

100kgx12

120kgx8x2 (knackered now)

110kgx8x2

Hanging pike raises (leg raises over head)

BWx20,10,10


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

how you getting on with that sub 50s 100?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fvck doing pike raises haha they look nuts! Good work with the squats, how come you were asked to coach then made to swim haha?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

@ Russ: Decided to focus on backstroke and get a sub minute 100 time and get my breastroke 100 down as there are lots of lads at the club doing freestyle and not enough doing the others.

@Ryan: Who knows it annoyed me no end!

Training

Push Press

warm up sets

work sets

40kgx3

45kgx3

*50kgx7 PR* - probably would have got 8 but hit myself in the chin

Seated DB Press

28kgx8x4 - easy

Close Grip Bench

50kgx10

55kgx10

60kgx10

65kgx10

DB Laterals

12kgx8x4

Currrrllllllzzzzzzz

donnneee


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work with the push press! LMAO at the hitting your chin :lol: ive been there before m'friend!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

and smacked my nose on the way down.... I should have videod it, it would have got like a bajillion youtube hits by now

dinner was 450g mince flavoured with 2 onions, a lot of mushrooms, bacon, and a couple slices of bread and butter (and a subway footlong  )


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Back at my uni gym (yay!)! They had bought a *Texas Deadlifting Bar*, which I had to try out. It's longer and thinner than most olympic bars, but has a lot less slack in it which means getting it off the floor is tough. The knurling isn't as thick so gripping it was quite hard too.

Warm Up

barx20

60kgx20

100kgx10

working sets

140kgx3

belt

160kgx3

chalk

*180kgx4 1 rep PR* if I had been using a normal deadlift bar would have got 5 I think but didn't push it

Stiff Legged Deadlifts (changed from Romanians to see what the fuss was about)

100kgx8x4 -

Holy lower back pump, Batman!

DB Rows

42kgx8

50kgx8

57.5kgx10

*60kgx15x2 total rep PR*

Lat Pulldowns - knackered by this point couldn't even contemplate chins

77kgx8

87kgx8x3

Pike Raises

BWx10,10,10


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate! Congrats on the deadlift, was it not ment to be 3 reps? Lol next week up a bit and 1 rep?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

The last set you can either do the prescribed reps or do reps until failure. I wanted 180kg for 5 because that means I'd have a real chance with 200kg but decided to settle 4. 190kg should be good for a single, maybe even a double if I'm lucky.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh cool mate, i think you'l be good for a 195 single!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

backstroke???? jesus i never got near a minute!!! breastroke different matter though!!  keep at it. be good to follow the progress.

i always found pbs twice a year after tapering down and the rest of the time i was just maintaining @ around 1.5-2 secs over. be good to relive my youth through this


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

@Russ: Yeah dude we have 2 big galas within 2 weeks, both short course.... so I'm going to start tapering towards it 3 weeks before the gala which gives me 3 weeks to get my conditioning back up to scratch :S. However I'm trying to put weight on so no longer doing 8-9 hours, more like 3-4. I forgot how much training 4x+ a week takes out of you

In other news just ate a pound of steak with sweet and sour noodles. And had steak last night (Morrisons half price offer bough a kilo for £6 you beauty!). Buuuut I was craving junk food so had 4 slices of toast + nutella :ban:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one with the steak for 6 quid! Best i get is a kilo of mince for a fiver lol bit you cant do much with it unless you have sauces! I craved junk last night so had 3 packs of doritos :lol: only small normal ones this!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Good man I had some more toast and nutella - god it's so good!

Woke up this morning felt utterly garbage so went in and just did the proscribed reps

warm up

work sets

65kgx5 (paused for 5 seconds each rep)

72.5kgx3 (paused for 5 seconds each rep)

80kgx1 (paused for 2 seconds). Even though I felt like crap this was far too easy

Incline Press

57.5kgx10

62.5kgx10x2

60kgx8x2

Weighted Chin ups

+14kgx8,8,7,5

Went. Took about 30 minutes but I have no appetite and think I have a slight headcold. Downing shakes to get the calories in. Still got the prescribed reps so all happy


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work matey! Always good when you get what you need to especially when you feel shyt lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Well feel better cooked myself a massive chilli con carne (750g of mince) and am eating it with a lot of nando's BBQ sauce and some fried beans. om nom nom nom nom


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one, cant beat nandos sauce! Is it the bbq marinade one?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah dude it's soo good it's unreal


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah its awesome! Im quite partial to HP woodsmoked bbq sauce, its rather awesome if i say so myself


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Squats

warm up sets

82.5kgx5

92.5kgx3

102.5kgx2 - knees caved in the second because I wasn't concentrating ugh. Happy about the depth though.

Boring But Big Squats

75kgx8x5 pretty easy

Romanian Deadlifts

60kgx8

100kgx8

110kgx8

120kgx8 - tore a callus here started bleeding really badly and I forgot my straps 

125kgx6 - called it a day

Pike Raises

BWx10,10,10 - getting higher, my feet were able to touch the chin up bars today so this is defo helping flexibility

10mins stretching, foam rolling, shoulder broom stretch


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

unlucky with the knee caving, what depth did you go to ?

how you finding the pikes? were they tough at first? what they mainly for again?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

My depth was pretty low - well below parallel . My knees cave v easily - i think it's a glute weakness but generally I need to get stronger everywhere! Pikes are for ab work but they loosen up my hip flexors as well which is an added bonus


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

if its a glutes weakness that you think it is then would glute/ham raises maybe help you with that?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm not sure. I'm trying a wider squat stance/ romanian deadlifts to hit my glutes more (it does) and doing lots of mobility work. I'll see how that goes. The thing is I know how to push out my knees (visualising that you're trying to keep flat a bump in the floor so pushing with the outside of your feet, if that makes any sense) I just forget about it for the heavy sets so I think it's just sucking up and doing it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cool mate, maybe because your trying to focus on that with the lighter sets thats whats taking it out of you and maybe your mind isnt letting you do the rest if you get me ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ryan - nice avi

Push Press

warm up sets

42.5kgx5

47.5kgx3

*52.5kgx5 PR*

DB Shoulder press

28kgx10

30kgx8

32kgx4+2 spotted

28kgx10

Reverse Close Grip Smith Press (not including bar)

60kgx12

70kgx8

80kgx3 (ha)

70kgx8,6

Laterals

12kgx10x4

Spider Curls (preacher curls on other side of preacher bench)

30kgx12

32.5kgx8

35kgx6

37.5kgx4

30kgx17

and afterwards 2 muscle ups for fun


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol love the 2 muscle ups! Gotta be damn strong to do them. NICE!

Don't know if i told you already but avvi is awesome, and yes Tansini I'm alive!

Things look as though they're going well mate keep it up!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yay Bri! I was worrying your gf had suddenly out-squatted you and you had given up the ghost :beer:

How's 5/3/1 going?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks mate! Nice work bud, whats muscle ups tho? Lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

youtube 'em Ry. They're harder than they look!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Deadlift Day

Semi sumo deadlifts

BW Squatsx40

cossack squats x40

nothing (pretended to have bar in hands) x20

barx20

70kgx20

110kgx10

work sets

150kgx5

170kgx3

*190kgx2 5 kg PR same reps*.

Had THE WHOLE GYM and a bunch of visitors watching me here so made a lot of noise :thumb: :ban: . It was with the Texas Deadlifting bar as well which is hard as hell to get off the floor. On the second rep I got stuck at my usual sticking point but I managed to lock it out - I think doing sldl and romanians 2x a week has been helping a lot

Romanian deadlifts - slow negative, explosive positive, no locking out

barx10

60kgx8

100kgx8

110kgx8

115kgx8

120kgx8

Chin ups slow negative

BWx10

+20kgx3x8

T Bar Row

65kgx12

75kgx12

85kgx12

75kgx12

Lat Pulldown

77kgx8

84kgx8

91kgx6


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow. As I expected, I'm greatly upset.

Well done mate that's brilliant! Race to 200kg dead it is safe to say is oficially lost, but fear not as i will catch up.

Well done mate ace deads.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate! Lmao at the lots of noise  haha gotta love it!

The 'nothing' bit made me laugh tho :lol:

And bri il race you to 200 then  ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

GAME ON RY!

I actually vaugely stand a chance with this one! You will actually get cained mate, just so you know. I know I've said it before but i mean it this time.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes cause your 30kg infront! Lol im training back in about 2 hours tho so you may just get a gap closed by 5kg  haha


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha, well I'm not really tbh, as I don't count 170 due to ridiculous hitching etc. However I'm still 10kg in front as i can do 150 with strict form. 

What's next sesh mike?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

5 now matey  145 lifted for 2 decentish reps on sat :tongue:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol, yeah my bad lol. Well done.  KIU

pmsl.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey lads - this weekend has been hectic as my brother came down to uni to visit and I had a few family/relationship problems that needed sorting out but I still got my training done

Monday - Bench

barx30

30kgx20

50kgx10

work sets

57.5kgx5

65kgx5

*72.5kgx6*

Pished off about these. The bench we have has no grip so I kept slipping forward and losing my tightness. Next time I'll put a towel on the bench - I should be good for 8-10 at that weight

Weighted Chin ups

BWx8

+22kgx3x8

Incline DB Press

24kgx12

28kgx8

32kgx4x2

24kgx17

T Bar Row

75kgx12

77.5kgx12x3

Reverse Close Grip Smith Press

60kgx8

70kgx8

80kgx8

70kgx12

Spider Curls x pump


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Tuesday - Squat

barx20

50kgx10

70kgx10

work sets

80kgx5

87.5kgx5 really happy with the depth here well below parallel

95kgx5 just parallel here but twas pretty easy just did prescribed reps

Boring But Big Squats (close stance to floor)

77.5kgx8x5 - this was ridiculously hard and I got an amazing quad pump but it happened

Romanian Deadlifts

60kgx10

100kgx10

110kgx10

120kgx10

125kgx6 grip and I've lost my straps 

100kgx10

Pike Raises

BWx12, 12, 12 - this time my legs were 90 degrees in the air so a form PR  .

My legs are very sore already!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work both days mate! Hows life and diet ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Just bought a ton of food today Ry. Protein powder is running out and I'm a bit tight for cash atm but hopefully will have some before the end of next week

, here is the swimming I did tonight

300

split into 100 freestyle/backstroke/breastroke

each 100 was 25 kick/drill/long stroke/speed stroke

200 IM - each 50 was 25 drill/25 long stroke

12x25

split into 3 sets of 4

1 - 60%

2 - 70%

3 - 80%

4 - 90%

repeat 3 times

15 metres sprint

25 metres sprint

35 metres sprint

3 times through

16x100 alternating IM/Reverse IM on 1min30

This killed me haven't done something like this in 4 months and now I'm eating all my food!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you should try what i do with food i buy it to cover so many days then buy again when running low, usually i buy on a sunday to cover me til thursday (pay day) then buy again if need be but usually end up lasting the week


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I survived on £27 last week plus about £15 of going out meals ish. Need a bit more next week as it's my gf and mine's anniversary. It's no problems getting the bulk carbs and the butchers do me great deals on the meat but I keep craving sweets and don't buy enough of them!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Its pretty easy to live on a low budget if you have whey! Lol

Ahh you got something planned? How long is that then?

I find fats are the money killer! Puney bag of walnuts that does 4 servings for the amount i use is 2 quid! I can get EVOO for 2 quid tho for 500mls which is good as its usually like 4 quid lol carbs are so cheap, smart price pasta is 31p and will do me 10 meals lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ahh mate if I open a packet of nuts I have to eat it all in one go which then makes me sad cause they're so expensive. I could eat peanuts literally all day.

We're going to this Indonesian/Thai fancy food/cocktail place where a drink is £6 but it's really cool and gives me brownie points which is the most important thing


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I dont buy normal peanuts i buy walnuts  either that or mixed nuts, there awesome!

Nice one sounds good, yeah thats what you want mate the brownie points! Dd you not say its her bday the week after or something aswell? Lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

No her birthday was week before last... another posh meal another £40 out my student loan but it was worth it lol. Push Press and accessories today


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You get some after i take it  ? Haha

Nice one, im doing arms soon just gona leave in 5, will be wierd training arms on there own lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ha! You know me too well Ryan

Shoulders

Push Press

warm up sets

working sets

40kgx5

45kgx5

*50kgx8 1 rep PR* - if I'd been fresh (i.e. not swam an hour last night) possibly good for 10

Incline DB Press bells touching chest

28kgx8

32kgx8

34kgx8

36kgx2 LOL

28kgx8x2

Shoulder Press machine x pump

Reverse Smith Press

62.5kgx8

72.5kgx8,7,6

tricep pump


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao  , nice work! Gona up the weight soon?

Lol at the 36's for 2! Dont know how that happend when you did 38's for 8 :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ha typo mate it was the 28s! I've changed it now! No the 36s are have no grip so holding them is a nightmare they slip all over the place. Also I have a feeling the 34s are a bit light so I'm going to weigh them some day like the obsessive I am.

Right off to the girlfriends for beef fajitas and a night of putting off all my uni work :beer: :ban:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see lmao, the bar on my gyms 35's are shocking, grips fine but it rattles likr feck lmao

Nice one mate enjoy  !


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Semi Sumo Deadlifts

warm up stuff

warm up sets

work sets

135kgx5

155kgx5

belt, chalk

*175kgx5 3 rep PR*

Had a little audience for the last set

Stiff Legged Deadlifts slow negative

110kgx8x3 lower back was pumped to hell now

Weighted Chins

+22kgx4x6

Row machine

blahxblah (couldn't do Tbar row like wanted)

Lat Pulldown

77kgx8

84kgx8

91kgx8

Feeling ill today, very sore throat, but NOTHING gets in the way of deadlifts!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

did the audience clap....

Nice lifting :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work matey! And lmao thats the attitude!!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Update:

Girlfriend broke her arm badly today cycling. Took her to the hospital. Her surgery's tomorrow - she's getting a lot of wire and sh1te in her arm - fractured ulna and elbow. Got kicked out by the nurses at 8 so going in first thing tomorrow before her surgery. think her mum's coming up to take her home for a week. If I have time tomorrow I will do my bench workout but it's looking unlikely unless the NHS are to schedule lol.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bench - tried arching less bringing in chest more

warm up sets

work sets

62.5kgx3

70kgx3

77.5kgx3

stuck with prescribed reps everything paused

weighted chins

bwx10

+24kg 6 sets of 3 then a few doubles

dumbell incline press

28kg 4 sets of 8 worked with light weight focused on da PUMP

t bar row

70kgx12

75kgx12

80kgx12

85kgx12 bit sloppy here

sacked off triceps

curls

30kgx10

40kg 3 sets of 8

Gfs surgery went fine she is ok if a little drugged up


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate, what was your reason for using less arch this time? And how come you sacked off tris? Lol

Hope the gf is ok bud and wish her a speedy recovery :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Squat Day

warm up stuff

warm up sets

50kgx10

70kgx10

work sets

85kgx3

92.5kgx3

100kgx3 - ugly forgot to push out my knees as much so they caved in. My fault for being intimidated by the weight. ugh.

boring but big

80kgx10x5

60kgx20

went and sat down for 5 minutes to get my breath back

Romanian Deadlifts

60kgx10

100kgx10

110kgx8

120kgx8

125kgx8

Pike Raises

BWx15,14,12


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dont fear the weight my friend!! Keep at it bud, there yours easy and you know it


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't really fear it I just didn't get tight enough unracking it so it felt heavier than it should have which is never a good thing to think. So I didn't push out my knees and instead of exploding out the hole it was tough and it never got better  . HOWEVER my depth was spot on each rep so at least I got something right 

How's your new split going anyway Ryan?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see bud, just get it next time and do what you said to correct it 

going good, its a wierd one lol im used to training the likes of chest on a wednesday but its back tomos then shoulders friday lol but its good getting to hammer bodyparts, still got doms in legs from quads on sat and chest doms have came through from yest like a mad man lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Nightmare. GF's painkillers weren't working so had to go to A&E at ridiculous o' clock to sort it out.... had to completely open the cast as they were worried it had been infected... all sorted now but pretty stressful. Then a full day of lectures. So wasn't feeling too great in the gym but got better as it went on

Push Press

warm up

working sets

42.5kgx3

47.5kgx3

52.5kg x3

pretty easy hand spacing was off on the last set for 1st rep but then got it right

DB Incline Press

30kgx8

34kgx8,8,6,6

DB Shoulder Press

28kgx8

24kgx8,8

Close Grip Bench Press

50kgx8,8,6,4

Tricep + shoulder pump stuff


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate! How you liking push press? Im thinking of incorporating clean and presses into my shoulders workout tomos,


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I much prefer push press. I was constantly twinging my back doing OH press trying to get the weight up in the bottom half of the movement. With this there's no back pain and with a slow and controlled negative my shoulders are screaming. What is your intention with cleans and presses - from a bbing point of view they're not that good but from a fitness standpoint they're fantastic. Cleans wreck my traps


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh cool, yeah i get twinges now and then on seated OH but not much now, and im hoping they'l help keep me agile but also trying them out to see if they can help explosive power on deads as the first movement of them is a dead basically lol thats my theory but i doubt it will pan out, not even sure if its been used for this purpose before haha wouldnt mind it helping with mil press drive aswell


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Deadlifts

70kgx20

110kgx10

145kgx3

165kgx3

*stopped set there* I feel sh1t today because of

1) not doing enough flexibility work

2) not eating enough

3) headcold

So I left the final set. I'm not going to repeat the week but I thought today it was best to err on the side of caution

Weighted chin ups pause at bottom

BWx20

+20kgx3x5

DB Rows

50kgx10

57.5kgx10

60kgx10x2

Lat Pulldowns

Straight Bar Curls (dislike)

Making up for general *beta* behaviour with a pound of chilli con carne, a pound of rice, a whole tin of kidney beans, and a bag of prawn crackers. I'll put a picture up in a sec :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bench (MON AM)

warm up sets

67.5kgx5

75kgx3

*82.5kgx1 PB* flew up

Incline Bench some sets pec was feeling tight

Weighted Chins +24kg 7 sets of 3 and a few doubles

T Bar Row

65kgx12

75kgx12

85kgx12

75kgx20

65kgx30

Close Grip Bench Press

EZ Curl

40kgx10

42.5kgx8

40kg x8 (cheating a bit on the way up, slow negatives)


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

MON PM - Swim training

500 frontcrawl

500 back to breast every 50. Each 50 was 25 drill+ 25 stroke length

4x25 frontcrawl stroke length, 60% arms 100% kick

15 metre frontcrawl sprint 7.0 seconds (could do better)

25 metre frontcrawl spring 12.9 seconds (actually quite good; the pool I train in is horrible)

*5x100 frontcrawl VO2 max pace (about a minute and a half rest between sets)*

*
1st: 57.3 seconds*

*
2nd: 59.0 seconds*

*
3rd: 59.2 seconds*

*
4th: 59.6 seconds*

*
5th: 58.4 seconds*

Very chuffed with this. All under a minute!

Kick swimdown


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

TUES PM SQUATS

barx20

40kgx20

60kgx10

80kgx8

work sets

90kgx5

97.5kgx3

105kgx1 flew up

concentrated on arching my lower back hard today worked a treat had much more power out the hole

Boring But Big squats

80kgx8x5

Much better form this week

Romanian Deadlifts

60kgx20

100kgx15

110kgx10

120kgx10

130kgx2 - absolutely exhausted now

100kgx18

Pike Raises feet touching chin up bar each rep

hanging on the chin up bar

BWx6,6

arms on the leg raise cushions

BWx10,10,10


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Job mate keep it up. You must feel knackered by the time you get to pike raises?? I'm always so unmotivated for ab stuff lmao. Donm't know how you guys keep up with it. Maybe cos you can see your abs?

Lol. Hope you're ok dude. Loved the FB comment other day. Pic cracked me up!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Some nice work been going on! Good job on the bench pb, think you could have got 2-3 reps?

And i have no idea what ypur swim training says other than the times so il just ignore it  lmao


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Push Press

warm up sets strict

45kgx5

50kgx3

*55kgx3 2 rep PR*

DB Incline press

28kgx10

34kgx10

*36kgx5 PR*

34kgx7,6

Close Grip Bench Press to 2 inches off chest

50kgx10

60kgx8x3

Tricep Pump stuff

Shoulder Pump stuff


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Deadlifts

60kgx40

110kgx15

155kgx5

belt

175kgx3

chalk

195kgx1 boooooom






Weighted Chins ups

BWx20

+24kg3x3

+18kgx5x3

T Bar Row

60kgx8

70kgx8

80kgx8

Lat Pulldown

77kgx8

84kgx8

*91kgx8 2 rep PR*

DB Rows

50kgx8

57.5kgx8,8,8,19

dragging seriously here

Cable curls

irrelevance xpump

5kg off 200. So close now


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

AWESOMEEEE! nice lift, thought you were just going to bounce tho :lol: loving the alpha hold as if to say, this is light as fvck, one thing tho, sounded like you curled a big one out mid lift :whistling:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Na mate pre deadlift ****. Works every time

Today did some 100 metre backstroke sprints before the gala. No training - taking a deloadish week. Felt pretty rubbish if truth be told got a *1min6 *100 back but that was with all 3 turns seriously mucked up


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i do that with squats, put my hands on the bar standing where i will be squatting, then squat down, get under the bar and lift it straight away as some how it feels lighter doing this lol well not lighter but less stress on my shoulders/neck,

whens the gala?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Gala is Friday through Sunday. Staying a mate's house in Sheffield. Doing 50 fly, 50 breast, 100 back and 2 relays


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool mate, best of luck with it :beer:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Right off to the gala tomorrow. updates as soon as I can get them. Internet on phone is bust. Back to normal 5/3/1 on Monday. I've quite appreciated this deload actually


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Update from gala weekend

50 Breastroke - *32.77 1 second PB* :thumb:

50 fly - *28.73 1 second PB*

100 back - *1min6 dead PB* I think OK but my mate swam 1min3 :ban:

Going to move to breastroke now it's now my best stroke lol. Back to training this afternoon


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

bench pres

warm up sets

60kgx5

67.5kgx5

75kgx6

Weighted chins

BWx10

+14kgx5

+24kgx3

+28kgx3

+*32kgx2 PB*

+22kgx3x3

Accessory work none of which was heavy or interesting enough to go into any great detail.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

fvck me 32Kg plus your weight for pull ups, fvck that :lol: nice work on the swimming mate!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I've got a competition going with a few lads seeing who can get +50kgx3. Will be interesting. Going for +30kgx4/5 soon. how's your training mate?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

that would look insane in a vid doing that much lol, yeah going good mate, hoping i can get off college real early tomos since ive done my sh1t for last class, and do hams and calves plus go to the girls house :thumb: lol got overtime wed - fri starting at 6 so training on thursdays going to be interesting lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Squats

warm up sets

82.5kgx5

90kgx5 - very happy with depth

97.5kgx5 - ditto

close stance squts

80kgx8x2

60kgx8

I NEED HEADPHONES to do these sets I had none today and pussied out. Also 2 weeks of not squatting means everything was on fire :ban:

Romanian Deads

60kgx10

100kgx10

120kgx12 joint pb

130kgx4,4,4 grip gave out and no straps today STUPID

Leg curls

Abs


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Well quads are still on fire from tuesday

Push Press

warm up sets

42.5kgx5

47.5kgx5

52.5kgx5

DB Incline Press

20kgx15

28kgx10

34kgx8

36kgx3 baaah

34kgx5

24kgx10

Close Grip Bench Press

50kgx10

60kgx8

62.5kgx5

65kgx3

50kgx10

pump stuff


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work both days! I love how you just put "pump stuff".. Sounds like you go around puting your d1ck in things haha


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Gives a whole new meaning to the term 'feeling the burn'


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sure that aint just thrush from the mrs again?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

You have too good a memory. Least I haven't shat myself deadlifting yet


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Deadlifts

(warm up sets narrow conventional, hook grip)

60kgx20

110kgx10

work sets (semi-sumo over/under grip)

140kgx5

belt, chalk

160kgx5

*180kgx5 2 rep PR*

All the reps felt very smooth and explosive off the floor. Think starting from a dead stop is really helping

Weighted Chins

BWx10

+10kgx3

+20kgx3

+24kgx3

+30kgx3 should have got 4 but hung at the bottom too long

DB Rows

50kgx8

60kgx8x2

65kgx8

EZ Bar Under hand Rows

30kgx12

50kgx12

60kgx12

70kgx8

80kgx8

not sure I like these

curls

30kgx8

40kgx8

45kgx6 (cheat curls)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Funnily the memory is only with stupid facts and shyt like that, come exams theres nout there haha nice work on the deadlifts! Well on way to 200 by xmas! You been doing them dead stop reps from what you wrote?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah I do dead stops on all working sets. Definetly has improved my speed off the floor. Iknow what you mean I can remember what i ate for breakfast 8 years ago but I can't remember any of my deadlines


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao, im like that, although i could never remember **** like that :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bench

warm up sets

work sets

65kgx3

72.5kgx3

80kgx3 sloppy will do this cycle again for bench

Wide Grip Pull Ups

BWx 17 just to see how many I could do. Probs could have cranked out a few more

DB Press

24kgx8

28kgx8

30kgx8

T-Bar Row

60kgx8

70kgx8

80kgx8

85kgx8

EZ Curl

30kgx12

35kgx12

40kgx12

37.5kgx12

30kgx20


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Squats

Warm Up Sets

work sets

85kgx3

92.5kgx3

100kgx3

form sets

90kgx3

85kgx3x2

80kgx3x4

Working on getting deep stopping knees from caving and keeping upper back tight. Worked quite well

leg press somexsome while waiting for someone to get off the deadlift platform who was doing curls

Romanian Deadlifts

80kgx10

120kgx8

130kgx8

*140kgx5,6 PR*

Leg extensions superset with leg curls to kill my legs


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Posted this on another forum thought I'd post it here

In my experience in anything that is considered above and beyond 'average' or 'normal' you will get detractors. People do not know and understand, or want to know and understand, the effort and dedication involved. They'll make excuses such as 'yeah well you have genetics for it' or 'you're just crazy, you're not normal'. They will justify their own laziness and stupidity by making your actions out to be weird. When i swam at my peak nationally, when I trained I would always have people telling me that what I did was excessive, unhealthy and dangerous and by the way could I write them a diet and exercise plan?

You have to learn to avoid such people when shooting for a goal. Don't let them know about your goals because as soon as you tell someone your goals they will find a way to twist, distort and mock them. Take a goal, stick to it and achieve it. Every early night, every meal you force down your throat, is made sweeter by the reps and plates you know you are adding to the bar, or the times that are getting shorter. Whatever your goal is. Of course if you're the dude with the fauxhawk concentration curling with one arm while texting on the other and your goal is not to get icky big muscles, that is a derisory goal. But if someone is busting their ass and they want to train Crossfit, powerlifting, strongman, bodybuilding, Highland Games, athletics, WHATEVER, as long as they are doing 100% you should back them.

When I realised that the reason I was training was not to impress my friends or my family, not to pick up chicks at a club, but simply for myself and myself alone, to better myself, to improve myself and to push myself beyond the limits of what is normal, it was a revelation. I have maybe 60-70 more years on this Earth if God is kind to me and 10-20 to be the best I can be. In 100 years more likely than not I'll be forgotten apart from maybe a handful of people. Why waste this time that I have being told what I should be by others, letting other peoples boundaries of what is right and wrong impose upon my own?

I do know whatever I do I will not be the best. Years of coming 4th in races and being against true freaks has shown me that genetics at times, is not a dirty argument. At the truely top level tier, it is of paramount importance. But that is no excuse not to try for the majority of us. Those in the weightlifting game, or swimming, or football, who are set for greatness are there doing it. It is their bread and butter; from my experience Olympic level athletes do not go a single minute without thinking about training. For us, it is not genetics more often than not that is stopping us getting that rep, eating that extra meal, it is the mental limits that I need to break through.

When I look back on it, I just wish to say that I did well, and to the best of my ability. Beyond that I can't ask for more


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Oi, I have a fauxhawk :lol:

Interesting post that though mate, what prompted it?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Think that the internet means too many people criticise and don't give any positive feedback, in a nutshell

Push Press

warm up sets

working sets

45kgx3

50kgx3

55kgx3 - took it out the rack badly but recovered

DB Incline Press

28kgx8

32kgx8

*36kgx6 1 rep PR*

34kgx8,6

Decline Close Grip Bench Press

40kgx10

50kgx10

60kgx8

65kgx8

70kgx3

60kgx8

like this much more than flat bench style

Face Pulls

30kgx10

35kgx10

42.5kgx10


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome Day today

Deadlifts

60kgx20

112.5kgx10

work sets

150kgx3

170kgx3

*190kgx3 rep PR* last one an absolute grinder. Reason was i let the bar go too far away from my shins. Still a PB is a PB

Weighted Chins

BWx5

+14kgx3

+22kgx3

+26kgx3

*+30kgx5 2 rep PR*

+18kgx5

+20kg5

+22kgx5

DB Rows

50kgx8

60kgx8

65kgx10

*65kgx15 3 rep PR*

Lat Pulldown

77kgx8

84kgx8

91kgx8

EZ Curls

somexpump


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bench

warm up sets

67.5kgx5

75kgx3

*82.5kgx3 2 rep PR*

Wide Grip Pull Ups

*19 2 rep PR*

DB Shoulder Press

20kgx8

24kgx8

28kgx8

32kgx5 cause the guy who helped up one of the DBs for me was too week to lift it to where I needed gah

24kgx10,10,10,10 pump pump pump pump

EZ Bar Underhand rows

50kgx15

60kgx15

65kgx15

70kgx15

75kgx15

felt it today liking this exercise more

Curls x pump

Having a few relationship/work issues at the moment training isn't really affected lol but it does affect my mentality going into the gym.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Good job mate, that post earlier was some deep sh1t. Very good post.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good work being put in! nice deadlift mofo  i know how you feel mate i got sh1t happening over weekend and although i know if i got to the gym i would have trained and hammered it but i just cbf moving :L ended up having a black ops marathon all weekend  haha


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Some good weights there mate! What are you weighing at the moment?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Mate my weight is all over the place at the minute. yesterday i weighed myself i was 84kg, today i was 78kg! Think the gym scales are bust. V frustrating

squats

warm up sets

work sets

87.5kgx5

95kgx3

110kgx1 ugly ugly ugly

Thinking of changing my stance . Wider stance just kills my hips and lower back. Going a more narrower, olympic style is harder because the weight has to travel farther but it might be worth it

Close stance squats

82.5kx8

85kgx8

87.5kgx8

Leg extensions

5 sets worked up to the stack x8 machine PR lol

Romanian deadlifts

80kgx8

120kgx8

132.5kgx8

*140kgx8 2 rep PR*

*
100kgx24 6 rep PR*


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

you still swimming?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah dude swam a 31.2 50 breast on sunday and a 1min01 100 fly


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Update

Wed

2500 metres swim - first time not doing sprints in ages

Did a lot of breastroke technique work and fly stroke rate work

Thursday

Push Press

Strict Overhead Press warm up

barx8

30kgx8

40kgx8

Push Press Working Sets

50kgx5

55kgx3

*60kgx1 weight PR*

Incline DB Press

28kgx6

32kgx6

*36kgx8 2 rep PR*

30kgx10,6 clicked something in my shoulder putting the DB back on the first set

Decline CGBP

50kgx15

60kgx10

*70kgx5 2 rep PR*

60kgx7 wrist started aching

Some shoulder work and called it the click sounded weird but it clicked back normally while getting changed :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Yeah dude swam a 31.2 50 breast on sunday and a 1min01 100 fly


31.2 is getting there! fair play. the 61 is way quicker than i ever was!! lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Russ

Today was a sh1t day. THE GYM HAS TAKEN AWAY ALL THE DUMBELLS OVER 50KG WHY FOR THE LOVE OF GOD I ASK WHY!!!!!

Deadlifts

warm ups

work sets

160kgx5

belt chalk

180kgx3

200kg x FAIL x2 - both times got it level with kneecaps going up very quickly then it just stopped. Think my technique was too blame - shins too close to bar. aoghaloubhaeruhgareuhgaeruhg

Weighted Chins not very many sets

UH grip EZ Bar Rows a few sets

Pulldown pump sets

Curls can't be bothered sets

So p1ssed off about the DBs!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats **** on the dbs!! Have you found out why yet? Unlucky on the 200 mate, thats what happend to me on the 155 lol got it to my thighs easy then it wouldnt budge, like there was another 100kg on it! Lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ryan - yeah that was it exactly

Today

Bench

barx50

40kgx15

50kgx15

65kgx5

70kgx5

*75kgx8 2 rep PR* should have got 2 more min

Wide Grip Pull Ups

19 same as last week

DB Shoulder Press

16kgx8

30kgx6x3

24kgx15

Some idiots took all the DBs from 20kg-36kg for drop sets on chest press apart from the 30s so couldn't use the weights I wanted. Furious!

EZ Bar UH rows

50kgx15

60kgx15

72.5kgx15

82.5kgx8x2

Decline CGBP

50kgx10

60kgx10x4


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Squats

barxtill i was warmed up

60kgx5x2

80kgx5

90kgx5 - very good depth on these, to the floor happy

95kgx5

100kgx5 equal PR went to pot a bit from the 3rd rep - getting chest up is the problem

85kgx5x5 to the floor

Romanian Deadlifts

80kgx8

120kgx8 - PB for double overhand grip

straps

130kgx8

*140kgx9 1 rep PR*

*
145kgx3 5kg PR*

*
110kgx20 10 rep PR - this hurt *

Some leg pump stuff and abs


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Sh1tty swimming night on Wednesday had a huge row with the coach

Anyway felt like crap today but got better as went on

Warm up - Strict Overhead Press

barxwarmed up

30kgx10

42.5kgx8

work sets Push Press

50kgx5

52.5kgx5

*55kgx5 2 rep PR* felt easy

Incline DB Press

28gx7

32kgx7

*36kgx9 rep PR*

*
38kgx3 weight PR*

30kgx8,8,8

Decline CGBP

52.5kgx10

62.5kgx10,

60kgx8

Face Pulls

5 sets

Decline DB Press

until pumped


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Deadlifts

Warm up Conventional stance

60kgx15

100kgx10

140kgx5

semi-sumo

160kgx2

belt chalk

180kgx2

190kgx1

200kgx1 :thumb: 5kg PR

failed 205kg just

Weighted Chins

BWx15

+16kgx3

+22kgx3

+28kgx3

+*34kgx3 +2kg, +1 rep PR*

EZ Bar Rows

55kgx15

65kgx15

70kgx10

80kgx10

85kgx8

Pulldowns

Curls


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Swimming Sunday

1000 metres warm up

*20x100 IM/Reverse IM (alternating) on 1min30*

*
20x50 freestyle kick on 50 seconds*


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bench Press

barxwarm up

40kgx15

55kgx15

work sets

65kgx5

70kgx5

*77.5kgx6 PR*

DB Shoulder Press

24kgx8

28kgx8

32kgx5

28kgx5,5

EZ Bar UH Rows

55kgx8

65kgx8

75kgx8

80kgx8

85kgx8

90kgx8

"Breastroke Rows" (new move invented by ME  )

worked up to cable stack +5kg DB x8

Couldn't do tricep stuff I wanted

Dead Stop EZ Bar Curls

30kgx8

35kgx8

40kgx8


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Swimming Sunday
> 
> 1000 metres warm up
> 
> ...


dont miss those one bit mate!! i think 20 50's would paralise me from the waist down now


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Dude i woke up this morning and I felt someone had been hitting me with a hammer. Everything was sore. However I did sleep like a baby :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Monday Swimming

1000 IM/RIM kick warm up

10x200 IM/RIM swim on *2minutes 50*

This was hell on earth


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Tuesday PM

Squats

Barxwarmed up

40kgx5

50kgx5

60kgx5

80kgx5

90kgx5

95kgx5

102.5kgx3 felt easy

90kgx5x2

85kgx5x3

Romanian Deadlifts

40kgx8

100kgx8

130kgx8

140kgx8

*145kgx5 2 rep PR*

*
120kgx15 3 rep PR*

squats as many as possible with 60kgx

60kgx47

Abs


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

Bambi said:


> squats as many as possible with 60kgx
> 
> 60kgx47
> 
> Abs


Mad git!

was that one big set?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, though from 30 onwards I took a big breath before each one. Was gunning for 50 but bounced off the pins and I racked it before I could think


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

That just sounds nasty.

Whats the thinking behind that? muscle endurance for swimming im guessing?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah basically my quads are first thing to tire in a race so I need to start training them in more rep ranges. That and I wanted to see how much pain I could take :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Push Press

Overhead Press strict warm upu

barx10x2

35kgx10

45kgx8

Push Press

52.5kgx3

55kgx3

57.5kgx3

During the push press set thought I was going to faint dunno why

DB Incline Press

30kgx5

34kgx5

*38kgx4 PR*

32kgx6,6,4,4

Decline Close Grip Bench Press

50kgx10

62.5kgx8,8,6

60kgx8

Upright Rows

Pressdowns


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Always impressed with your lifts for your weight! Do you try and keep lighter but as strong as you can be for swimming? Guess it would be a disadvantage to be too heavy?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Dude i woke up this morning and I felt someone had been hitting me with a hammer. Everything was sore. *However I did sleep like a baby* :thumb:


up every hour crying?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

little_jm said:


> Always impressed with your lifts for your weight! Do you try and keep lighter but as strong as you can be for swimming? Guess it would be a disadvantage to be too heavy?


its a bit like boxing. you can pack on weight but if it not your natural weight then it does show, or it did me.

most swimmers are big guys anyway. i think when it starts getting to a national level and higher you will not find many under 6ft tbh (and they are like that at fvcking 14!!!)


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Jim if I put on weight I feel it especially for backstroke and frontcrawl. For example I have found that all my kick strength in frontcrawl comes from ankle flexibility not quad/hamstring size. So I do loads of ankle mobility work or squats stiffen them up.

However my increased glute/lower back/hamstring strength has come in very useful for back/fly kick - quads are still the weak link there.

I have put on a bit of weight this year - how much muscle I'm not sure I have roughly the same body fat but haven't had a strict test

If you do breastroke/fly I find you can get away with being heavier - if you look at the biggest guys for swimming they're fly and breast swimmers. Exception being Alan Bernard the 100 freestyle swimmer who has a weird stroke anyway lol.

x2 on Russ said. Most swimmers get tall early then 'fill out' later least that's what's happening with me lol.

Yes Russ I woke up crying until I got breastfed :ban:

Deadlifts today

barx20

warm up conventional

60kgx15

100kgx10

140kgx5

semi-sumo work sets

150kgx5

170kgx5

190kgx5 Bear in mind 3 months ago I couldn't get this for asingle and the set felt OK. No grinders. Didn't lock the weights properly so had to put the collar on properly for the last rep

Weighted Chins

didn't feel these gave up pretty quickly

EZ Bar UH Rows

57.5kgx8

67.5kgx8

77.5kgx8

85kgx8x2

70kgx16

Breastroke Rows

40kgx10

50kgx10

60kgx10

Pulldowns

Curls


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Cardio work

carried four bags weight a lot to the train station from my student house which is approximately 40 minutes. Die


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Squats

Warm Up

barx10x2

40kgx5

60kgx5

80kgx5

90kgx5

100kgx5

*110kgx3 PR felt easier too got very good depth * :thumb:

90kgx5x5 full depth each one

Romanian Deadlifts

60kgx5

80kgx5

120kgx5

130kgx5

140kgx5

*150kgx5 +5kg+1rep PR*

120kgx lost count

few leg extentions

Abs

10x100 Frontcrawl kick


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bench

40kgx10

50kgx10

60kgx10

70kgx5

*82.5kgx5 PR*

Boring But Big/ FML Bench Press

60kgx10x5

Upright Rows and some Overhead Press

superset Pressdowns with Decline CGBP for the pump. Triceps fried


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Deadlifts - training a lot this week (supposed) to fly out to Lanzarotte on Thursday morn.

Warm Up Wide Conventional Stance

60kgx15

100kgx10

140kgx5

160kgx2

work sets semi-sumo belt + chalk

180kgx2

190kgx2

*200kgx2* 10 days after getting it for a single and 2 days after heavy squats/RDLs :thumb: :thumb :

Cable Rows

56kgx8

66kgx8

78kgx8

87kgx8

Under hand close grip Pulldowns

78kgx8

87kgx8

97kgx5x3

Weighted Chins

BWx10x2

+10kgx10

+15kgx5

+20kgx3

BWx5

was gassed by now

DB Rows

*50kgx50 each arm* OMG THIS HURT SO MUCH

Deadlift is 2.5 BW I've just realised. Hopefully I'll get 3xBW deadlift soon so Merat has a rival :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Today I went in and did some fun pump stuff. I'm off on holidays tomorrow so no gym for a week. Have a pool though so will splash up and down.

Did Decline CGBP ss with EZ Curl

(70kgx5/40kgx5)x10

(60kgx10/30kgx10)x5

All reps slow and controlled, elbows tucked

Lateral Raises

Overhead Press


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome work mate. Congrats on the deadlift, excellent.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheers mate you're looking good yourself. All the other lads seem to have buggered off


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks mate. I know, think most gave up but I thaught Bri and Ryan were stayers lol. Not sure if they've been training or not, perhaps they just haven't been logging it.


----------

